# Battledome quick question thread  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Apr 27, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 27, 2013)

*Battledome quick question thread - Part 1*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2013)

Last post?

Last post.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2013)

I thought this thread was in the meta...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 27, 2013)

Thread got moved?No wonder I could'nt find it in the meta


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2013)

What the shit Tazmo?

Get it together.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 27, 2013)

Confused I am.

Also how fast are IPGX mechs?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 27, 2013)

We'll find out tomorrow


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 27, 2013)

How powerful would you say this shot is?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2013)

If it's from one end to the other end of a soccer field then it's probably around city block to multi-city block.  not sure


----------



## Boomy (Apr 27, 2013)

Betterthanronaldo level+


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 27, 2013)

Can you calc the speed of these panels?


----------



## animalia (Apr 27, 2013)

On the suggestion of some people I tried to start a Ranma 1/2 meta thread here . But I haven't got much response. Should I go back to asking these questions here instead?


----------



## Boomy (Apr 28, 2013)

Is it possible for non-omnipotent character be omniversal threat/buster? Since iirc characters like James Jaspers and HoM Wanda were said to be threat to all existence yet wiki says they're "only" multiversals(well, Wanda doesn't have profile in the first place).


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 28, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> If it's from one end to the other end of a soccer field then it's probably around city block to multi-city block.  not sure



That would be amazing!

:amazed


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 28, 2013)

I recently started reading Bastard Manga, I have few questions:

Are the low level (level 8 I think) angels stronger than Anthrasax? what I understood that the Angels used the body of Anthrasax to materialize in the human's plane. 

The leader of of the Shogun Sorcerers (the knight with long hair) had an attack called: "Speed of light" ultimate attack, is it considered lightspeed around here?

In the description, they state that Anthrasax can destroy mountains with her breath, or Satan with his tail can bust planets. However when Anthrasax uses her attacks we don't see her destroying mountains. Are such descriptions accepted here? I mean if someone with breath can destroy mountains, her attacks should be way more powerful...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 28, 2013)

1. Fodder angels, archangels and the like?No but as you reach the mid tiers or higher they surpass Anthrasax i.e Dominion class and higher. The angels only needed Anthrasax to materialise in the physical plane as that takes up their energy, the higher ranking angels like Seraphim don't need Anthrasax however to materialise from higher planes to lower ones due to their massive energy.

2. Not sure but don't see a problem, it's the speed of his attack not him

3. Her breath can boil oceans, she's able to end all life on Earth, had the worlds armies powerless and more. We don't hold it against a her for not destroying mountains in every fight anymore than we hold it against Gold Saints for using planet busters on Earth and not blowing up the Earth.

We generally accept statements if nothing contradicts and there is basis for the claim especially from reliable characters.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 28, 2013)

@TF

1. Remember when Anthrasax transformed (or the angel came out of his body), he demonstrated greater power than Anthrasax ever did, yet that same Angel seemed weaker than Dominions or the combined Angels, right? that's why I thought even fodder Angels (battle mode) are stronger than Anthrasax

2. He is wielding a sword, what seemed to me he moved while slashing his enemies, not throwing blasts/waves from his sword? 

3. Fair enough

BTW since you did read both and remember better than me, do you think the Shoguns can fight the low-tier Gold Saints (e.g Aphrodite, Death Mask, Aldebaran, Cancer Schiller) If speed was equal. I mean some of them actually killed Angels and withstood several attacks from them.


----------



## Əyin (Apr 28, 2013)

Which one is the most powerful Iron Man suit in terms of overall stats?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 28, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Which one is the most powerful Iron Man suit in terms of overall stats?



Thor Buster was suppose to bust Thor...


----------



## Əyin (Apr 28, 2013)

What about the Godkiller and EXTREMIS suit?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 28, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> What about the Godkiller and EXTREMIS suit?



I remember that the Extremis Suit was easily destroyed by Thor when he returned to the world.


----------



## Əyin (Apr 28, 2013)

Compared to the Bleeding Edge? IIRC Thorbuster also has been destroyed to by Thor


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Apr 29, 2013)

How does FMA Father rank in the current HST?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 29, 2013)

He soloes, if you give him a free hit. anyway he dies to nardo top tier, because of faster speed. before the mach 130-140+ calc he could still clear a gauntlet


----------



## animalia (Apr 29, 2013)

What tiers are the *Ranma 1/2* characters , , , &  in respectively.

Tiers are:

Tiers are:

Tier 9 - Human level:

    Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.

    Med: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.
   Ranma 1/2 examples: *Tendo Akane*, & *Kuno Kodachi*

    High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak.
   Ranma 1/2 examples: *Kuno Tatewaki*, & *Tendo Soun*

Tier 8 - Enhanced human level: These are characters possess superhuman feats and pretty common in Shounen manga.

    Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.
   Ranma 1/2 examples: *Sanzennin Mikado*

    Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.

    High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.

Tier 7 - Superhuman level: Characters with over-the-top powers that would make any sane person cringe IF it wouldn't be fiction.

    Low: Characters that can pawn the previous tier with ease. That's all.

    Medium: Characters who can clean entire streets with a single move and generally considered a danger even being close to them.

    High: Characters that are barely bellow or just at citybusting levels. Usually other haxes are included.
    Ranma 1/2 examples: *Hibiki Ryoga*, *Saotome Genma*, & *Saotome Ranma*

Tier 6 - Metahuman: Generally anyone who can give a run for the US military's power in one person. 

    Low: Similar to the above. Characters that are somehow superior to the entirety of the above in power.

    Medium: Country busters and continental threats.

    High: Life Wipers. Able to casually kill the entire human race or turn the surface of Earth into ash.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 30, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Can you calc the speed of these panels?



What's there to calc here exactly?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 30, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> Compared to the Bleeding Edge? IIRC Thorbuster also has been destroyed to by Thor



Yes but atleast model gave Thor a fight before he used Mjolnir. Bleeding Edge has'nt done better outside one fight with Thor so it evens out but Thorbuster is powered by Uru metal and magic given by Thor himself.



> BTW since you did read both and remember better than me, do you think the Shoguns can fight the low-tier Gold Saints (e.g Aphrodite, Death Mask, Aldebaran, Cancer Schiller) If speed was equal. I mean some of them actually killed Angels and withstood several attacks from them



No that requires levels like Seraphim and Demon Lords(fallen Seraphim) i.e basically hell age arc characters.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 30, 2013)

It was King Thor (with the Odinforce) that beat the Thorbuster suit. It probably would have worked over base Thor.


----------



## uberhikari (May 1, 2013)

I've got a couple of questions:

1. In Majin form does Dark Schneider have Dispel Bound activated automatically? In other words, is Dispel Bound a passive auto-shield system?

2. I'm looking to get into Saint Seiya but can't find the manga anywhere. Are the characters as powerful in the anime as they are in the manga?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 2, 2013)

Someone I know wants to know


> can you find out how much gravity(and the equivalent Destructive Capacity) of holding a Type-F Main Sequence Star together


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 3, 2013)

uberhikari said:


> I've got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. In Majin form does Dark Schneider have Dispel Bound activated automatically? In other words, is Dispel Bound a passive auto-shield system?
> 
> ...



1. Yes it's passive

2. Depends ,actually stronger at times due to filler scenes or scenes that are changed a bit but at times weaker. Like Dragonball, Bleach, YYH and other anime adapted from Shonen manga, liberties are taken such as adding new characters, characters in events they were'nt a part of, changing techs used in certain scenes etc


----------



## uberhikari (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

In regards to Dispel Bound, can you point me to the exact spot in the manga where Dispel Bound is described as being automatic?

I've been re-reading the fight between Dark Schneider and Fallen Uriel, but I can't find it. When DS and Uriel first exchange blows light explodes from the exchanging blows and later Raphael says the light comes from Dispel Bound. This made me believe that either Dispel Bound is automatic or DS put it in place before the fight starts but Hagiwara decided not to illustrate it.

Also, are the Dispel Bound shields auto-regenerating? Or does D.S. have to repair each Dispel Bound shield manually?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 3, 2013)

It's always on hence why when Majin DS and Uriel clash at incredible speeds rewriting, destroying and recreating shields it appears as visible light. Beelzebub explains to Yoko how even Konron has shields that are always up and would need incredible magic power to overpower.

Dispel bounds and spellbounds like those of certain angels and demons are passive. Seraphs, Majin DS and Demon Lords take what Konron does further.

There is no mention of turning Dispel Bound on or off, it's never shown that way. They have to rewrite the shell then destroy it one by one as Raphael explains.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Someone I know wants to know



This question doesn't make much sense. A star's own gravity will hold it together. If something is tearing it apart and something else holds it together I guess you can just use GBE.


----------



## uberhikari (May 3, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's always on hence why when Majin DS and Uriel clash at incredible speeds rewriting, destroying and recreating shields it appears as visible light. Beelzebub explains to Yoko how even Konron has shields that are always up and would need incredible magic power to overpower.
> 
> Dispel bounds and spellbounds like those of certain angels and demons are passive. Seraphs, Majin DS and Demon Lords take what Konron does further.
> 
> There is no mention of turning Dispel Bound on or off, it's never shown that way. They have to rewrite the shell then destroy it one by one as Raphael explains.



Alright, thanks. 1 final question: What do you mean by "rewriting" shields? Dispel Bound shields can be rewritten? What does it mean to rewrite a Dispel Bound shield? What exactly does rewriting a Dispel Bound shield do?

Edit: Can you also answer these questions: Also, are the Dispel Bound shields auto-regenerating? Or does D.S. have to repair each Dispel Bound shield manually?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 3, 2013)

Raphael explains this during the Fallen Uriel vs Majin DS fight?

Basically they disable the Dispel Bound, one bound at a time, how they rewrite is'nt gone into detail.


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2013)

Is Raditz truly equal to 1 Saibaman?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 3, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> This question doesn't make much sense. A star's own gravity will hold it together. If something is tearing it apart and something else holds it together I guess you can just use GBE.



Alright, thanks


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2013)

narutoforumssuck said:


> Is Raditz truly equal to 1 Saibaman?



At that time it's all about power level. so yea they're almost equal.


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> At that time it's all about power level. so yea they're almost equal.



So a Saibaman soloing the Bleachverse must be true then.


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2013)

Saibaman > HST joking aside. Anyway they don't have any way to deal with hax since they never shown to have any Ki attack or other thing that can kill/damage Logia and other things.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 4, 2013)

How powerful are the Guardians of Oa? 

Post Crisis if that needs to be specified.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

Strong enough to create tears in reality considering one of them sacrificed themselves against Doomsday+Green Lantern ring to cause one and above herald level.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2013)

heard they're each skyfather level

not sure though



Krona is stronger then the average Guardian


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Do we accept Gilgamesh new feats in CCC as canon?

I mean FUCK EA and FTL ship.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

Canon to what?It's not part of the FSN/Zero/HA universe. It's another universe like how Marvel has 616, 612, 515 universe versions of characters.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

If so then why people are using Fate/Extra feat of Gae Bolg destroying virus as canon?

By canon I mean powerscaling it to Gil from FSN/FZ.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

I don't understand how you can powerscale the feat of something from one universe to another. Gilgamesh in FSN/HA/Zero is not FTL unless you take the "surpassed the laws of physics" line in the novel about Gil's plane literally. 

It's like saying because Thor in one universe destroyed a Galaxy with his Mjolnir means we can powerscale that feat onto 616 Thor's Mjolnir(just giving a random example).

You're trying to scale the feat of EA in one game to EA in another game. Same for regular Gae Bolg and Extra Gae Bolg which other posters made a mistake.

Fate/Stay night uses the throne of heroes, Fate Extra uses something else that while similar in function is not the Throne of heroes.

If anyone has any reason why Extra's feats can be scaled to FSN/HA/Extra I'm going to need a damn good reason.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

I don't.

I read thread where they were discussing if Gae Bolg would work on cyborg/robotm they said yes since Gil did that in F/E.

But it was regular Gilgamesh. It was thread in the OBD, I think it was Archer/Gilgamesh putted against someone from MGR.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

It was Archer/EMIYA vs Raiden using a feat of Lancer from Extra for Gae Bolg.

I really don't think Extra's feat should be used for regular Gae Bolg, Extra involves virtual reality and data so Gae Bolg working on data probably makes sense from the context of that but not regular.

Now if Nasu has suddenly said Extra stuff feats are canon to regular Fate series then that's a different issue.


----------



## Boomy (May 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, this here


----------



## Ramius (May 5, 2013)

If you want to get a speed feat and use time from frames and if there are 2-3 repeating frames that look exactly the same except let's say..the color is sort of better looking in one of the frames and barely different in the other frame, do you count them both and get a higher time value or are you allowed to delete one, since they are purely repeating frames and gain a "truer" time frame?

That's how I do for gifs anyway. 
Though I suspect you take all frames no matter how many of them are repeating. Not sure.

How else should I put it..if somebody moves and you can clearly see consistent fast movement all the time except for 1-2 moments where the frame repeats, are you allowed to delete one? Because it doesn't make sense for the character to stop in the midway for another 0.03 seconds just because.

Also, what's the distance between clouds and ground? What's the average distance you'd take? I know it can vary, but me thinks OBD would have a standard in case the distance is unquantifiable


----------



## shade0180 (May 5, 2013)

is it a movie? if so you use the time instead of the frame. Get the FPS of the movie. if you are using a gif look for a video and get the time from that video


----------



## Ramius (May 5, 2013)

Yes, a movie. Fair point.

Just checked. It's just about the same. Previously 1.32 seconds and if we're going by movie's time it's 1.58.

Now depending on standard distance between cloud and ground (I reckon 2km-4km) it could be either 3.8 mach speed or 7.6

Note: on a sunny day


----------



## shade0180 (May 5, 2013)

2000-6000 meter, not sure. You can probably do a high end or a low end


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2013)

> Though I suspect you take all frames no matter how many of them are repeating.


^ this  




> if somebody moves and you can clearly see consistent fast movement all the time except for 1-2 moments where the frame repeats, *are you allowed to delete one*? Because it doesn't make sense for the character to stop in the midway for another 0.03 seconds just because.


nope

doesn't make sense - their problem 


IMHO


----------



## Ramius (May 5, 2013)

Well, it's a very trivial calc:
Slayers Try episode 3, 00:18:16.7 - 00:18:18.3

I made a gif, since it's far more convenient and set delay 0.5 each frame just for you to see.

Alternatively - 

If I got this right, it goes:
Time - 1.6 sec
Distance - 2-6 km (?), since he comes right from above the sky right from the clouds
And you get 1250 m/s or Mach 3.8 in other words
And if it's 6 km = 3750 m/s, thus Mach 11.3

I don't think it really matters anyway, just testing. Though I still think it's bullshit, for simple reasons that Lina manages to somehow react.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2013)

The reason you can't just delete a frame or something is because that frame still exists.

Basically what you are doing is dividing a second into 30 or 24 or whatever and then using that to calc a feat.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 6, 2013)

How strong is Hakai Banchou?
Wiki says Town Level but that's not very specific


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 6, 2013)

IIRC Brohan has a calc.

Check his blogs.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 6, 2013)

I did
Didn't see any calcs on Hakai 
EDIT: There is one but it's about the rock slap thing he did and that was only multi-block

The Town level stuff _should_ come from his final fight with Akira
Plus they caused earthquakes or something


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 6, 2013)

What you can do in the frame example is take less frames for a shorter distance, over the bit of instantaneous speed which is quicker. That could work. Deleting frames completely is a bit off.


----------



## Linkofone (May 6, 2013)

So Plankton can do nuclear fissions.


----------



## animalia (May 6, 2013)

Please help 





animalia said:


> What tiers are the *Ranma 1/2* characters , , , &  in respectively.
> 
> Tiers are:
> 
> ...


----------



## tenshi143 (May 7, 2013)

How much energy does it take to blow up 70% of the moon?


----------



## Linkofone (May 7, 2013)

I've been wondering ... when Halo was fired, would it be like an instantaneous flash that covers the galaxy?
Or would it just be rings of light that expands throughout the galaxy?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 7, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> How much energy does it take to blow up 70% of the moon?




Look in the comments.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 7, 2013)

Anyone knows how powerful is Tsunami from the "Twilight of The Dark Master".  in terms of Speed, Durability...etc I didn't read the manga. All I can remember that in the end of the anime, he casually destroyed a planet!


----------



## tenshi143 (May 7, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Look in the comments.



Thanks man =D


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 10, 2013)

How powerful is Trigon from DC?
Don't remember seeing an OBD profile for him and it's not like the DC wiki is particularly helpful in regards to feats and the like


DarkLordDragon said:


> Anyone knows how powerful is Tsunami from the "Twilight of The Dark Master".  in terms of Speed, Durability...etc I didn't read the manga. All I can remember that in the end of the anime, he casually destroyed a planet!



Doesn't that at least partially answer itself?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 10, 2013)

What I recall about Trigon:

- Destroyed his own planet when he was 6
- Conquered his entire dimension at age 30
- Destroyed Azerath which was a dimension
- Destroyed a universe
- Solo'd the Teen Titans and the JLA at once by merely projecting some of his power from another dimension
- Can remove barriers between dimensions
- Has conquered multiple universes
- Warped reality to turn Earth into a Hell-like state
- Reacted to Kid Flash
- Stole the souls of everyone in an entire universe


----------



## animalia (May 10, 2013)

OtherGalaxy said:


> How powerful is Trigon from DC?
> Don't remember seeing an OBD profile for him and it's not like the DC wiki is particularly helpful in regards to feats and the like
> 
> 
> Doesn't that at least partially answer itself?



It depends on how closely the anime follows the manga


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 10, 2013)

If a character can perceive sub atomic particles what kind of speeds would they be able to perceive?


----------



## shade0180 (May 10, 2013)

Wouldn't that just make their eyes ability really good.. like a telescopic vision on a higher degree.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 10, 2013)

I'm talking about characters who can perceive the movement of particles below the atomic level. But then again perhaps it's really just that, good vision.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 10, 2013)

Subatomic particles meaning electrons and the like correct?

In a Hydrogen atom, the electrons move about at 2200km/s.


----------



## Əyin (May 11, 2013)

What is the most powerful being in Warhammer 40K if I may ask?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 11, 2013)

The Emperor was able to stave off the Chaos Gods iirc so it _should_ be him, although he's a bit weakened as of the current point of the series.


----------



## Əyin (May 11, 2013)

His preserved body  that hinders him right? that actually makes the Chaos Gods the strongest currently.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 11, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Subatomic particles meaning electrons and the like correct?
> 
> In a Hydrogen atom, the electrons move about at 2200km/s.


true, though reactions depend on the distance from which it is viewed

that is if someone can track/perceive individual electrons in movement



have a link for thet 2200 km/s btw ?


----------



## animalia (May 11, 2013)

What tier is the *Ranma 1/2* character .

Tiers are:

Tier 9 - Human level:

    Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.

    Med: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.

    High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak.

Tier 8 - Enhanced human level: These are characters possess superhuman feats and pretty common in Shounen manga.

    Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.

    Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.

    High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.
 thanks in advance


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2013)

Just re-reading Trigun to collect some feats, since I call "country level" and supersonic BS. Quick question: if you swallow a star, does that make you start level? Because Knives sure as hell swallowed some sweet-ass stars. That's how plants work - they gain energy, so if you swallow a star and its energy, does that mean you are star level?
It's even in the sky: no stars or whatsoever.
Oh, and..how fast are Ion Blasters anyway?


And somebody said the clouds are usually 2km up to 6, right? What about the clouds above seas and oceans?



Certainly not getting out of this until I don't bump Trigun to MHS reaction speeds and country durability for Legato


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 11, 2013)

AntiReality said:


> What is the most powerful being in Warhammer 40K if I may ask?



Highly debatable.

One could argue the Emperor would be the most powerful but then you're sort of selling the other high-tiers short.


----------



## shade0180 (May 11, 2013)

I think Cloud would be the same since we define their height as above sea level even if we are on land.... Angelator. I'm not sure about the star... Any other scan about it?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 12, 2013)

You're not allowed to scale from could height because lolinconsistency.

But everyone's been scaling from cloud height for awhile so may as well get someone to scale it for you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2013)

we are not allowed to scale any objects/distances from clouds, that has never changed

we can only use cloud values for actual cloud dispersion calcs which involve no other objects



don't like it ? deal with it or make a thread to complain


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 12, 2013)

I can see why. What's the cloud-to-ground distance during fog?


----------



## Ramius (May 12, 2013)

For the stars feat: mind you, it wasn't just a star, it was..more of them. Just about as many as you'd see above some area. But here you go, if you want to see:

Let me explain: at the end of Trigun Max, the population on Earth had to gather in one area/country. and Knives was pretty close to that area. They were about to use energy from plants to shoot and kill him, but the plants refused to attack one of their own kind. Essentially, they lost hope etc. After that: an entire fleet of heck knows how many spaceships came to help Earth directly from a different galaxy or...solar system. Whatever: they had to warp through hyperspace to come there. In the scan above you can see 3 big white spaces: that's your fleet.

Not enough?

Here you go. Important to notice though: he hasn't consumed all the stars around Earth..just the ones above a specific area. Because in the "back" of that area there are still stars.

Following scan might as well explain how he consumed them: he uses tentacles/wires that can reach a futuristic spaceship in space faster than they can react.

And for clouds-thingie. I think it doesn't matter either way. You can't boost it to continent level judging by that explosion.  But you certainly can get a country-continent level figure in durability for Knives. That's of course if Endless Mike wants to calculate it. Just judging by visuals - it's definitely higher than country level:



And the star feat is essentially unquantifiable of course, but it exists. Even if you assume only 1 star.


----------



## Əyin (May 12, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Highly debatable.
> 
> One could argue the Emperor would be the most powerful but then you're sort of selling the other high-tiers short.



What about that Necron God, The Nightbringer of C'tan?


----------



## Linkofone (May 12, 2013)

Still can't figure out how fast those IGPX mechs can go.


----------



## tenshi143 (May 12, 2013)

What's the attack speed of a person who can punch even before 0.001 second have started?


----------



## Tacocat (May 12, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> What's the attack speed of a person who can punch even before 0.001 second have started?


Before it's started or before it's passed?

Even assuming the latter, it'd depend on the person's height. A person's arm is generally 3.5 head-lengths while a single head-length is generally 1/8th of his height.

So if we consider a person with a height of 1.7m punching one arm-length in .000999999999999s, it's about mach 2.2.


----------



## tenshi143 (May 12, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Before it's started or before it's passed?
> 
> Even assuming the latter, it'd depend on the person's height. A person's arm is generally 3.5 head-lengths while a single head-length is generally 1/8th of his height.
> 
> So if we consider a person with a height of 1.7m punching one arm-length in .000999999999999s, it's about mach 2.2.



Before 0.001 second have started

mach 2.2? Is that slow enough for HST characters? XD Damn it!


----------



## Linkofone (May 13, 2013)

What would y'all say Ed's [Ed, Edd, N Eddy] lifting strength is? The dude can life houses? And who would be stronger? Him or Rolf?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 13, 2013)

Did'nt one of them build a ladder to the moon or something?Been a while.


----------



## Linkofone (May 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Did'nt one of them build a ladder to the moon or something?Been a while.



Yes, that was all Ed. It was that "Nothing but Up" episode.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 16, 2013)

What is the strength required to destroy an object where its weight equals 5 small stars?


----------



## Kazu (May 18, 2013)

So, I'm checking the wiki and I see updates for toriko and it says that he's sub-relativistic.

When did that happen? Is there a calc that I missed?


----------



## shade0180 (May 18, 2013)

... Probably from tengu Buranchi but he shouldn't be scalable to Toriko since he is a special case...


----------



## Boomy (May 18, 2013)

Passing attacks through parrael worlds - can it be classified as a cross universal? Or just dimensional?


----------



## shade0180 (May 18, 2013)

Does it affect the other world.


----------



## Boomy (May 18, 2013)

Said character can destroy others through parrael worlds but what you asked is irrelevant.


----------



## Chad (May 20, 2013)

Does anyone have speed calcs of Naruto in chapter 571 when he blitzed the edo jins?


----------



## animalia (May 20, 2013)

Sorry to ask this again but I really want an answer 





animalia said:


> What tier is the *Ranma 1/2* character .
> 
> Tiers are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Boomy (May 20, 2013)

^ It would be better if you posted feats in the future, nobody bothers reading shitload of text just to answer you.


----------



## Kazu (May 20, 2013)

How much energy would it take to change the air into plasma?


----------



## shade0180 (May 20, 2013)

wouldn't that be matter manipulation or something. I'm not sure if we can get energy for that.


----------



## Napcom (May 20, 2013)

So I just came across this: 





> Translation: ?Super Saiyan Grade Five (Strongest Form)
> An aura with sparks like flashes of lightning and an upright, combative hairstyle are the distinguishing features of this, the strongest Saiyan warrior! One?s personality also becomes aggressive; even the ordinarily gentle Gohan started to enjoy battle! *Its power is enough to push back even Cell?s energy bullet, which had enough force to blow away the Solar System!"*




Is there a reason this shouldn't be considered legit?


----------



## shade0180 (May 20, 2013)

No one has shown that power from DB.  even Buu who was the strongest Villain is only a planet/Star buster at best not galaxy/solar system


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 20, 2013)

Napcom said:


> So I just came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do we know how canon that guide is? From the looks of it it appears anime-based.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 20, 2013)

What is the strength required to destroy an object where its weight equals 5 small stars?

Is there any calculation done for Aquarion? (I remember an episode when he uses the Infinity Punch) where his arm extend all the way from Earth to the Moon!


----------



## animalia (May 20, 2013)

About below abilities and techniques have been added.

What tier is the *Ranma 1/2* character .

Abilites are: 

Due to her being experienced in Figured Skating, Azusa is able to use this to her advantage when practicing Martial Arts Figure Skating with her partner, Mikado. The abilities and techniques the two share has allowed them to break up any Figure Skating couple who they have faced. In the anime, Azusa is also shown to able to turn her Figure Skating skills to Rollerblading as well.

Despite being a master of Martial Arts Figure Skating, Azusa doesn't have any Special Techniques which she alone possesses (although in the anime she is shown to have developed the "Dance of the Snowbird" technique). Instead Azusa seems to just be the "female half" of the Golden Pair, who deals with the males of the opposing team while Mikado deals with the females.

Techniques: 

Good-Bye Whirl: This is the only special technique which Azusa is shown to be able to use in both continuities; which she performs in conjunction with Mikado. After getting the partners to hold each others' hands, Azusa grabs their legs while Mikado hauls all three above his head. Mikado then begins to spin and refuses to stop until the partner Azusa is holding agrees to let go of their partner. This technique is usually used as the pairs ultimate technique to breakup the opposing couple. However, it does have limitations as should the couple remain held together too long Azusa can become dizzy and let go of both members of the couple together. Should the technique be successful, Azusa will then proceed to slam the male partner she was holding into the floor of the rink. 

Assault of a Hundred Foes: More of a training exercise than a technique, Azusa and Mikado take on a Hundred foes (dressed in Hokey gear, presumably for their own protection) and time themselves to see how quickly the Hundred foes can be defeated. During the one occasion they did this the pair achieved a time of 9 seconds, which is said to be a new record, although Mikado wasn't impressed with the time. 

Tiers are:

Tier 9 - Human level:

    Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.

    Med: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.

    High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak.

Tier 8 - Enhanced human level: These are characters possess superhuman feats and pretty common in Shounen manga.

    Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.

    Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.

    High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.
 thanks in advance[/QUOTE]


----------



## Radical Edward (May 20, 2013)

What are some good Speed, Destructive, and  Durability feats? What are some of his techniques? Finally are there scans for any of these?


----------



## animalia (May 20, 2013)

@^ First of all *Shiratori Azusa* Is a girl. 
Below is The assault of 100 foes

The above all takes place in 9 seconds flat.

She also participates in the good-bye whirl see below. (she is in the middle of the chain of people and is one of the two vertical ones.)


----------



## That Background Character (May 22, 2013)

Can I use the original OnePunch Man for battles?


----------



## midgetoverlord (May 23, 2013)

What's the level of Warcraft soul attacks? Would they be able to take down things like LotR Valar?


----------



## Napcom (May 23, 2013)

How fast is King Crimson, I'm hearing FTL but I can't find any reason to believe that


----------



## Shining Force (May 23, 2013)

Napcom said:


> How fast is King Crimson, I'm hearing FTL but I can't find any reason to believe that


Former Crimson King? IIRC he has MHS base speed according to OBD wiki.


----------



## Shining Force (May 23, 2013)

How fast is base/SSJ/SSJ2/SSJ3 Goku? Can you please give the answer in mach numbers, like triple,quadruple etc?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 23, 2013)

Is there any Abzu (Saint Seiya Omega) respect thread, or anyone planning to write a OBDWiki page for Abzu?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (May 23, 2013)

Are the Dissidia characters as strong as their FF counterparts? And how strong are Chaos and Cosmos?


----------



## Fenrir (May 23, 2013)

If you are using curvature on Earth and then plan to use angsize from that to get a distance, do you use the panel height of the image or the height of the overall thing?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 24, 2013)

BoG-related question (yes, I know... bare with me here).

In the movie, it's established that a god's ki can't be sensed by mortals. So would that translate via equivalence to physical gods from other verses?

For example, would it be said that non-god characters would be unable to sense Thor, for example?


----------



## Linkofone (May 24, 2013)




----------



## DarkLordDragon (May 24, 2013)

How powerful is Aquarion Evol? 

the guy named Fudo seemed to have power to do anything!?


----------



## shade0180 (May 24, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> BoG-related question (yes, I know... bare with me here).
> 
> In the movie, it's established that a god's ki can't be sensed by mortals. So would that translate via equivalence to physical gods from other verses?
> 
> For example, would it be said that non-god characters would be unable to sense Thor, for example?



Didn't Goku sense Bills?


----------



## Shining Force (May 24, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> BoG-related question (yes, I know... bare with me here).
> 
> In the movie, it's established that a god's ki can't be sensed by mortals. So would that translate via equivalence to physical gods from other verses?
> 
> For example, would it be said that non-god characters would be unable to sense Thor, for example?


IMO, mere mortals(average human) couldn't sense or hurt divine beings unless they allow themselves to hurt or use special items/weapons as shown in most fictions. But that would not apply to any superhuman characters with certain energy/magical related abilities I think.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 25, 2013)

I figured it would apply via equivalence to gods from other fictions, as long as they were legit gods (i.e. not someone like Enel, Pain, who just claim to be gods).


----------



## animalia (May 25, 2013)

About below abilities and techniques have been added.

What tier is the *Ranma 1/2* character .

Abilites are: 

Due to her being experienced in Figured Skating, Azusa is able to use this to her advantage when practicing Martial Arts Figure Skating with her partner, Mikado. The abilities and techniques the two share has allowed them to break up any Figure Skating couple who they have faced. In the anime, Azusa is also shown to able to turn her Figure Skating skills to Rollerblading as well.

Despite being a master of Martial Arts Figure Skating, Azusa doesn't have any Special Techniques which she alone possesses (although in the anime she is shown to have developed the "Dance of the Snowbird" technique). Instead Azusa seems to just be the "female half" of the Golden Pair, who deals with the males of the opposing team while Mikado deals with the females.

Techniques: 

Good-Bye Whirl: 

This is the only special technique which Azusa is shown to be able to use in both continuities; which she performs in conjunction with Mikado. After getting the partners to hold each others' hands, Azusa grabs their legs while Mikado hauls all three above his head. Mikado then begins to spin and refuses to stop until the partner Azusa is holding agrees to let go of their partner. This technique is usually used as the pairs ultimate technique to breakup the opposing couple. However, it does have limitations as should the couple remain held together too long Azusa can become dizzy and let go of both members of the couple together. Should the technique be successful, Azusa will then proceed to slam the male partner she was holding into the floor of the rink. 



Assault of a Hundred Foes: 

More of a training exercise than a technique, Azusa and Mikado take on a Hundred foes (dressed in Hokey gear, presumably for their own protection) and time themselves to see how quickly the Hundred foes can be defeated. During the one occasion they did this the pair achieved a time of 9 seconds, which is said to be a new record, although Mikado wasn't impressed with the time. 

Tiers are:

Tier 9 - Human level:

    Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.

    Med: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.

    High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak.

Tier 8 - Enhanced human level: These are characters possess superhuman feats and pretty common in Shounen manga.

    Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.

    Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.

    High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.
 thanks in advance


----------



## Chad (May 28, 2013)

I have a question regarding Sora from KH2.

Since Sora can summon genie from Aladdin, doesn't that make him a fake-omnipotent?


----------



## Napcom (May 30, 2013)

Why isn't GER (Gold Experience Req) considered a NLF?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 30, 2013)

It is. It just happens to have feats of working on universal beings.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 30, 2013)

Yep.
Assuming it can go multiversal or anything like that is NLF
Below that it's actually got feats for

On that note, I'm curious about whether Notorious B.I.G's Infinite speed would be an NLF or not

I didn't think so at first but....it kinda sounds like a textbook NLF definition really


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 2, 2013)

Would it be viable to use air blast radius for this, considering it reaches all the way to perspective? If so, which would I use--widespread destruction or near-total fatalities?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2013)

How powerful are the Beyonders?They exist outside the multiverse and created the cosmic cubes but any other info?

Also a feat for CCS being able to travel outside Eternity/Multiverse.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2013)

The True Beyonders are iffy as we don't know much about them at all. Speculations have ranged that they are LT level or higher, but those are, as I said, speculations. The Beyond-Realm is outside of the main structure of the omniverse, however.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 4, 2013)

Endless Mike said:


> The True Beyonders are iffy as we don't know much about them at all. Speculations have ranged that they are LT level or higher, but those are, as I said, speculations. The Beyond-Realm is outside of the main structure of the omniverse, however.



Really?  makes me think that true beyonders look more like one of Suggsverse material.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2013)

It's funny because it's true if they really do exist outside the omniverse. That and the idea that they may possibly be a race of pre retcon beyonder levels.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 4, 2013)

so what's next after omniverse?  Beyonderverse? Zettaverse? The ALL beyond The ALL?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 4, 2013)

The Suggsverse duh!Suggs is TOAA, would explain current Marvel's writing as well.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 5, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's funny because it's true if they really do exist outside the omniverse. That and the idea that they may possibly be a race of pre retcon beyonder levels.



People have suggested that but there's really nothing to support it, not enough is known about them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2013)

so technically Marvel-verse is an omniverse + Beyond-verse ?


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jun 5, 2013)

What kind of restrictions on a versus thread are exactly frowned upon? I saw mention of this in the Fate vs. Freeza thread in the Manga/Anime Battledome and I would like clarification before I make any more threads.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ones that nerf a character to the extent that they hardly resemble the original character anymore. Because if you do that, what's the point of even using that character in the first place?


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jun 5, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Ones that nerf a character to the extent that they hardly resemble the original character anymore. Because if you do that, what's the point of even using that character in the first place?



Is restricting "HAX" usage in verse fights count as such or is it just ridiculous things like "Goku vs. Batman, but Goku has no arms and legs and can't move" stuff?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 5, 2013)

The latter. Restricting hax is pretty common, unless hax are integral to the character in question.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 6, 2013)

How fast is a person if he traveled the world in 1,2, and 3 second/s respectively?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna need a bit more info than that. Did he start at a point and end up in the same location? Did he change direction at all?


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 6, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Gonna need a bit more info than that. Did he start at a point and end up in the same location? Did he change direction at all?



Yes, started and ended at the same spot. 

I believe he didn't change directions. Or he did, he was flying pretty low after all. There's no way that he didn't hit at least a single building if he was flying straight. Idk...


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 6, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> How fast is a person if he traveled the world in 1,2, and 3 second/s respectively?



just get the circumference of the earth....... That's probably how it is going to be.

#m/s ... 2(#m/s) for 2 second well this should work if he only run a straight course


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

1s-->40075000m/s (about .1338c)
2s-->20037500m/s (about mach 58934)
3s-->13358333m/s (about mach 39289)

Altitude would make these values larger. Though, it's also using Earth's equatorial circumference.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 6, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> 1s-->40075000m/s (about .1338c)
> 2s-->20037500m/s (about mach 58934)
> 3s-->13358333m/s (about mach 39289)
> 
> Altitude would make these values larger. Though, it's also using Earth's equatorial circumference.



:amazed :amazed :amazed Crazy speed feat for Shion in Magico DDDDDDDDDD Thanks SuperTacocat 

Edit: Holy shit that's gonna be higher if he was not in the ground right? Say, how would it affect if he was at least 20/50 meters above the ground?
nvm that speed is awesome either way


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

The numbers would be boosted so much that they wouldn't actually get any significant boost at all, sorry, I was talkin' more like dozens of kilometers of altitude or something.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 6, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> The numbers would be boosted so much that they wouldn't actually get any significant boost at all, sorry, I was talkin' more like dozens of kilometers of altitude or something.



I see xD

Thanks anyway


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 6, 2013)

How strong is the Witch Hunter manga universe?


----------



## Napcom (Jun 7, 2013)

How fast is something that creates physical after images from moving?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 7, 2013)

Physical as in tangible, such as what Black*Star does? Lolfiction speed.


----------



## Napcom (Jun 7, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Physical as in tangible, such as what Black*Star does? Lolfiction speed.



I don't remember BRS doing that so I can't say.

But yeah as in tangible, and there was about 3 of them. 

I take it as very fast or just not countable?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 7, 2013)

No, not Black Rock Shooter, Black*Star from Soul Eater.



He moves so fast that he leaves afterimages with mass, which is incalculable as this doesn't happen in RL physics.


----------



## Napcom (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah, I saw Black and the * so I auto thought BRS.

So it doesn't count? Lame.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, it's not possible to get physical afterimages. You could get optical illusion afterimages if you do some kind of weird vibration motion where you stay in a few select places more than others, but they would be semi-transparent, and the speed generally wouldn't be that impressive compared to, say, other speed feats in soul eater.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 10, 2013)

Why some mainstream feats can't be used from the anime? Like the canon arcs from bleach,wouldn't be easier and with more details to know what truly hapenned,or only what showed in the manga is accepted?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 11, 2013)

^Because the anime isn't original canon.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 11, 2013)

Two questions:

1) PJOverse boasts highly volatile explosives which they call Greek Fire. After a bit of research, I found that many believe Ancient Greek fire to have been made primarily out of some sulfuric mixture, and copper sulphate could explain the verdant hue of the flame. Would it be viable, then, to scale a Greek Fire explosion to the expansion rate of an IRL sulfuric liquid explosion?

And, if so...

2) What is the expansion rate of an IRL sulfuric explosion?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 11, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> so technically Marvel-verse is an omniverse + Beyond-verse ?



There is the Omniverse proper, which is a collection of (likely infinite) megaverses, and there is also the Beyond-Realm, as well as the "Ascension" (which may just be another name for the Beyond-Realm, or it might be something different. The leading fan theory is that the Ascension is where TOAA lives or where the seat of his power is).


----------



## Ramius (Jun 11, 2013)

What durability do you have if you fall from a 700 meter distance from a building or sky (doesn't matter) and hit water and survive without a scratch? Fall with your head towards the water. Probably the person's weight would be ~80 kg. Height..180 cm minimum. It's a free fall just in case. No obstacles.

And by the time the character reached that start point (700 meters above the water) he was already in free fall for a few seconds, so the speed was already developed as much as possible from the start point.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 11, 2013)

55.9 ton? maybe ...... Never mind I forgot the water.


----------



## Chad (Jun 11, 2013)

Can someone please update Kabuto Yakushi's OBD?

I feel like his speed is at least low Hypersonic and his DC should be at least small city block.


----------



## Naisutime (Jun 12, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> How strong is the Witch Hunter manga universe?



Currently below HST due to the lack of speed and durability feats.

I guess it has potential of being stronger than One Piece and Bleach, but I can't see it surpassing Naruto.


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 12, 2013)

Angelator said:


> What durability do you have if you fall from a 700 meter distance from a building or sky (doesn't matter) and hit water and survive without a scratch? Fall with your head towards the water. Probably the person's weight would be ~80 kg. Height..180 cm minimum. It's a free fall just in case. No obstacles.
> 
> And by the time the character reached that start point (700 meters above the water) he was already in free fall for a few seconds, so the speed was already developed as much as possible from the start point.





Though it's likely he'd have hit terminal velocity at that point so I'm not sure if this accounts for that.



Bluenote said:


> Can someone please update Kabuto Yakushi's OBD?
> 
> I feel like his speed is at least low Hypersonic and his DC should be at least small city block.



"I feel like" isn't a valid reason for a change in stats.


----------



## Shining Force (Jun 13, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Can someone please update Kabuto Yakushi's OBD?
> 
> I feel like his speed is at least low Hypersonic and his DC should be at least small city block.


Almost all Naruto character profiles in OBDwiki are outdated as hell, like supersonic Sasuke and subsonic Deidara .


----------



## Ramius (Jun 13, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> Though it's likely he'd have hit terminal velocity at that point so I'm not sure if this accounts for that.



Mm, thanks. Some wall level-small building is where it is, just as I expected.


----------



## Chad (Jun 14, 2013)

Nevermind said:


> "I feel like" isn't a valid reason for a change in stats.



Kabuto is overwhelming Sharingans ability to track movements, something that not even Raikage A can do. 

Sawarabi no Mae is small block.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Can someone please update Kabuto Yakushi's OBD?
> 
> I feel like his speed is at least low Hypersonic and his DC should be at least small city block.



None of the regular wiki editors follow or care much about the HST.

Bug/Ask Waka or Fluttershit to get around to it.

They're the Naruto supporters on the wiki and all IIRC.


----------



## Shining Force (Jun 14, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> Kabuto is overwhelming Sharingans ability to track movements, something that not even Raikage A can do.
> 
> Sawarabi no Mae is small block.


Sawarabi no Mai has city lovk level AOE, but I doubt it will have the same DC.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 15, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> They're the Naruto supporters on the wiki and all IIRC.


and we don't care

or are too lazy


----------



## animalia (Jun 16, 2013)

What tier is *Monev The Gale* from *Trigun*?
Feats of Monev include:


> He wears a powered battle suit and carries two high-powered chain guns on his arms. These guns fire extremely fast due to the pressure chambers located on his back, and have tremendous stopping power, enough to tear through entire buildings. He also carries a wide variety of weapons in a big cloth rucksack, including an enormous minigun, powerful enough to punch through a bank vault.



Possible tiers are:


> Tier 9 - Human level:
> 
> High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad (Jun 17, 2013)

I think Monkey King Enma is Massive Hypersonic. His stick blitzed the Kyuubi.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 17, 2013)

Flash was outsped by Plastic Man MFTL Plastic Man  

Get out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

What the strongest verse the Golems in LatBH can take. What's the weakest that can take them? 

Replace Golems with Knights and Anime and Animus. 

Just want to know where the verse ranks.


----------



## Chad (Jun 18, 2013)

How often does HST's OBD get updated?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 18, 2013)

Are Big Boss's feats of strength against Metal Gear Zeke and Cocoon canon or gameplay mechanics?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Base on this panel, how fast can we infer Hit-Monkey's reaction speed is?


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Base on this panel, how fast can we infer Hit-Monkey's reaction speed is?



I want to believe the mooks shooting at that monkey have generally shit ass aim, or are deathly afraid of the monkey with the chucks, affecting their overally aim. despite that monkey's deflecting bullets with greatness and punking bullseye all the same. probably just above the speed of sound, at best.

also is this fury MAX?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

creative said:


> I want to believe the mooks shooting at that monkey have generally shit ass aim, or are deathly afraid of the monkey with the chucks, affecting their overally aim. despite that monkey's deflecting bullets with greatness and punking bullseye all the same. probably just above the speed of sound, at best.
> 
> also is this fury MAX?





Make sense ... I was expecting something higher for him though. Because it looked like he dodged a shot at almost blank range. 

No, its Hit-Monkey. Probably one of Marvel's greatest ideas.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2013)

I mean fuck, for all I know Hit-monkey's speed could be higher. if reaction time is judged differently than general speed, then I'd accept that hit-monkey is without a doubt a sonic in reaction. I actually suck ass at numbers though so don't quote me on that shit.

I also figured bulleye's point-blank shot and hit-money's dodging it was for dramatic affect, otherwise, those sick ass shades would have been long-gone, along with hit's cheek


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 19, 2013)

Couldn't he just aim dodge the other Shooter?  Bullseye is questionable though since he is one of the best shooter in marvel. and the monkey avoided him. 

I missed the part where he blocked the shot with his Nan-chuck He should be atleast subsonic-supersonic or something depending on the distances..


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

Well most of the time be blocked the bullets with his chucks, and when he did dodge them, he was jumping with his back turned to fight Bullseye.



> I actually suck ass at numbers though so don't quote me on that shit.
> 
> I also figured bulleye's point-blank shot and hit-money's dodging it was for dramatic affect, otherwise, those sick ass shades would have been long-gone, along with hit's cheek



Same 

I donno, a lot of Marvel feats looked like dramatic effects to me. So i donno either.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it logical to assume that Livio Razlo dodged a bullet at point blank and managed to move few centimeters in the nick of time? Because I'm kind of unsure on this one. It clearly shows that they already fired in the top panel panel ("chik" ) and then it shows at what kind of distance the pistol was from Livio's eye (which I reckon is anywhere between 3 to 5 cm).
Mind you, they are supersonic anyway, even potentially hypersonic. This just strengthens the fact. Also slightly curious what you could get out of this.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jun 20, 2013)

Question about nardo, how funny.

If Edo Nagato is immortal and if by some chance Kabuto lost control of him, can he do what he did back in pain invasion arc? Like the reviving shit? and won't have drawbacks since he
is
goddamn
edo ? :amazed


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 21, 2013)

Would Sona (League of Legends) be considered Telepathic?


----------



## Kazu (Jun 21, 2013)

Couple of Flash questions

IIRC, IMP was compared to a white dwarf star. Wouldn't that make Flash Star level? A quick google search tells me that white dwarf star has about the same mass as the sun, even if the volume is lower. 

What's Flash's max speed? I've only heard that he's about a trillion times c unamped, how fast is he when he is amped?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 21, 2013)

We totally don't know....  His fastest version has some sort of semi-omnipresence ... That was regular speed.... the fastest unamp calc is the one where he save the population of a city from an exploding nuke.


----------



## Shining Force (Jun 21, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> Question about nardo, how funny.
> 
> If Edo Nagato is immortal and if by some chance Kabuto lost control of him, can he do what he did back in pain invasion arc? Like the reviving shit? and won't have drawbacks since he
> is
> ...


Yeah, why not? Dat PIS.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 23, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Couple of Flash questions
> 
> IIRC, IMP was compared to a white dwarf star. Wouldn't that make Flash Star level? A quick google search tells me that white dwarf star has about the same mass as the sun, even if the volume is lower.
> 
> What's Flash's max speed? I've only heard that he's about a trillion times c unamped, how fast is he when he is amped?



Amped, Flash has one of the fastest quantified speed feats in fiction.

Note I say quantified, there are feats that should logically be faster but that we either have no way to calculate or that haven't been calculated.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 23, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> We totally don't know....  His fastest version has some sort of semi-omnipresence ... That was regular speed.... the fastest unamp calc is the one where he save the population of a city from an exploding nuke.



He's going with the main continuity Flash, KC Flash is an alternate continuity Flash and city level Omnipresence is'nt worth much due to how limited the range is.

The unamp calc had him at 9 trillion times c, problem comes with the narration describing him as "under lightspeed", I'm not sure what the stance on the calc is so I don't use it to avoid a shitstorm. If it's accepted then 9 trillion times c is the speed feat.

His fastest speed when amped allowed him to run through a big bang if I recall unscathed, been a while though so my memory is hazy on this.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 23, 2013)

Some people are skeptical about the White Dwarf star thing, but considering he's been stated to hit harder than Superman, it's not terribly outlandish.

IIRC, Flash's unamped speed was put at 14 trillion c. The scan said he was moving near lightspeed, but that's pretty much disregarded as it'd be physically impossible to perform the feat without breaking LS. While amped he was running at 2.3 tredecillion c or something ridiculous, which is the highest speed value we have so far. By a lot.

In any case, Flash's speed is nigh unlimited, and really only capped by how fast he thinks he can go. At least, that's how DC describes it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2013)

what is regular Flashes best *non-amped* quantified speed feat *besides* that nuke rescue one ?

^ think I asked that already


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 23, 2013)

It might be that Krypton one, though he's faster than base Krakkl, who has that 1.8 billion c value.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 24, 2013)

Can a Green Lantern create Kryptonite with their ring?

I guess you can extend that into a broader can Green Lantern constructs give off radiation and other such things.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyways, just finished playing Persona 3: Portable, and in the end the MC received the power of "the universe".
Igor pretty much said that there's nothing he can't do.(or something along the lines)
Does that make him universal-level?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Source (Jun 26, 2013)

If a character has good durability feats, a tier above his opponent's DC, but doesn't have cutting durability feats, would his opponent be able to damage him with his cutting attacks (that are up to two tiers below)?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 26, 2013)

it depends.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 26, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> If a character has good durability feats, a tier above his opponent's DC, but doesn't have cutting durability feats, would his opponent be able to damage him with his cutting attacks (that are up to two tiers below)?



Like dartg said it depends.. If your character have a country level Durability. any amount of cutting at wall/building level DC won't really damage that character, Unless the sword wielder can ignore durability altogether. or something along those lines.


----------



## Source (Jun 26, 2013)

OK. Thanks. Makes sense that a character tiers above still  won't take much damage.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 26, 2013)

Mind Crush is a form of Mind Fuckery right?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Jun 27, 2013)

No response to my post?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 27, 2013)

Most people want Feats over statement.  But with that state he could very well be Universal.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 29, 2013)

Where would Setsuno rank compared to the other Gourmet National Treasures and the NEO guys?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jun 29, 2013)

Isn't that something you could just directly ask Brohan dude?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 29, 2013)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Isn't that something you could just directly ask Brohan dude?



The more opinions the better


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 29, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Anyways, just finished playing Persona 3: Portable, and in the end the MC received the power of "the universe".
> Igor pretty much said that there's nothing he can't do.(or something along the lines)
> Does that make him universal-level?
> 
> ...





shade0180 said:


> Most people want Feats over statement.  But with that state he could very well be Universal.




Not even close. He lacks feats on that level, and wasn't able to defeat Nyx, who's a lifewiper with some hax.

It's the Universe _arcana_, not the literal Universe.

Really, it's just a fancier World Arcana, and even then he's weaker than users of the world arcana like say, Tatsuya. 

Persona has legit universals. The Persona 3 main character is not one of them.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 30, 2013)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Not even close. He lacks feats on that level, and wasn't able to defeat Nyx, who's a lifewiper with some hax.
> 
> It's the Universe _arcana_, not the literal Universe.
> 
> ...




I haven't played 3 and without context that message is misleading.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

What is the minimum force required to at least fold 2 tectonic plates?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2013)

Define Fold?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

EDIT: Oh wait, just enough force to produce cracks on the plates but strong enough to make mountains fold. By fold, I mean fold in half.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 1, 2013)

Link or copy paste of the description?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

> Tectonic plates crack, mountains fold, and foes are crushed by the Echo Slam




Not very useful, ain't it? Valve needs to improve their lore writing for battledome purposes.

EDIT: The above is the ultimate ability. Here's the fluff for the weaker ability, Fissure.



> The Nishian totem splits the earth to its core with tectonic force.



And the Enchant Totem



> Raigor's gorilla strength can destroy mountains.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

is that Earthshaker from Dota ? 

do we consider these descriptions of skills as canon feats ? 





> Tectonic plates crack, mountains fold, and foes are crushed by the Echo Slam


mountains fold - vague on the size, but mountain level I guess

tectonic plates crack - pretty damn impressive, but need to know how wide/deep/long this crack is




> Raigor's gorilla strength can destroy mountains.


mountain level 





> The Nishian totem splits the earth to its core with tectonic force.


core literally would mean Earth core .. but the picture (  - Fissure) shows some lava, so perhaps it means split down to the mantle - still pretty deep


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes Flutter, that's Dota 2.

The descriptions are essentially part of the lore, they are describing the abilities. Plus, there's no contradiction with the lore and Raigor is essentially the mortal embodiment of the Earth.

Which means; Weaver can create wormholes, CK, Wisp, Enigma, KotL and Elder Titan are omnipresent, Ezalor is a lifewiper, Tide oneshots entire armadas like no prob, etc.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yes Flutter, that's Dota 2.
> 
> The descriptions are essentially part of the lore, they are describing the abilities. Plus, there's no contradiction with the lore and Raigor is essentially the mortal embodiment of the Earth.
> 
> Which means; Weaver can create wormholes, CK, Wisp, Enigma, KotL and Elder Titan are omnipresent, Ezalor is a lifewiper, Tide oneshots entire armadas like no prob, etc.



Sounds legit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

Kotl a lifewiper ? what ?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 1, 2013)

Need League stuff ...

Lee Sin:


> By all indications, he would have become one of the League's greatest summoners were it not for one terrible mistake. Too impatient, he attempted to test his ability by summoning a beast from the Plague Jungles. What he summoned instead was a young boy, but not in one piece. He barely had time to look the boy in what was once his face before the jumbled human mass fell lifeless to the floor. *A League investigation later revealed that the boy's entire village was obliterated by feedback from the ritual. *



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Time for some fluff:

Shukuchi



> As the Weavers worked in the fabric of creation, small wormholes allowed them to slip through time to better work their craft.



Time Lapse



> If Skitskurr does not deem the current reality of the world to fit his desires, he simply crawls back in time to right what was wronged.



Astral Spirit



> Like the four fundamentals, Elder Titan exists across all planes at once and can draw other aspects of himself to assist in times of need



Reality Rift



> Armageddon rides between the planes, bringing Chaos Knight to his victim wherever he may hide.



Phantasm



> Drawing on his battles fought across many worlds and many times, phantasms of the Chaos Knight rise up to quell all who oppose him.



Black Hole



> The ground trembles as Enigma channels his ultimate vortex of destruction, a singularity with the power to end worlds.



Laguna Blade



> The air around Lina becomes so intensely torrid that it scorches a foe that came too close with white-hot lightning



@Flutter

It was heavily implied that Keeper of the Light almost erased Nightstalker's entire race that dominated an entire world. Balanar was the sole survivor


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

legit 


only saw omnipresence or something like that for Kotl though, not lifewiping


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

> It was heavily implied that Keeper of the Light almost erased Nightstalker's entire race that dominated an entire world. Balanar was the sole survivor


quote ?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

From Balanar's lore



> It is said that on the dawn of the *First Day*, all the night creatures perished.



Guess who brings the light?



> Upon a pale horse he rides, this spark of *endless suns*, this Keeper of the Light.



It also helps that they both have rival lines for each other.

EDIT: Lol, I can't really understand how they are godly in lore and squishy and easy to kill in gameplay.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

er, idk, just from the quotes seems a bit of a stretch to connect Kotl to it


+ it could've been as simple as the rising of the Sun or some big light flash


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

You can further refer that to the dev.dota2.com lore section.

Oh yeah, when KotL defied the other Fundamentals, Ck began hunting him down and he began to spark suns for the lulz.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

too deep 


rather go stomp some pubs on Barathrum


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Valve wants to imply a lot. Stupid Valve 

Try Shadowblade on Bara, it wrecks some shit. You can activate while you charge.

EDIT:


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 1, 2013)

I love that shit 

saw it on a stream recently, not sure which it was


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 2, 2013)

Was wondering how fast Lee Sin was going in this video.


----------



## Chad (Jul 4, 2013)

What are the energy values of Prime Kyuubi's Bijuudama and Naruto's Bijuudama Flash? 

The answer would be nice, but links would be more helpful.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 7, 2013)

Does Post crisis supes have any feats of resisting causality/time/space manipulation or reality warping?


----------



## animalia (Jul 7, 2013)

What tier is *Monev The Gale* from *Trigun*?
Feats/techniques/eqipment of Monev include:


> He wears a powered battle suit and carries two high-powered chain guns on his arms. These guns fire extremely fast due to the pressure chambers located on his back, and have tremendous stopping power, enough to tear through entire buildings. He also carries a wide variety of weapons in a big cloth rucksack, including an enormous minigun, powerful enough to punch through a bank vault.



Possible tiers are:


> Tier 9 - Human level:
> 
> High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers. Alternatively "peak humans" who became a little too much peak
> 
> ...


----------



## Source (Jul 8, 2013)

Current Natsu's stats?


----------



## JustThisOne (Jul 8, 2013)

Are all Final Fantasy games above the HST? if not can you tell me which ones are below the HST


----------



## Chad (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there a calc on how long Orochimaru's Sword of Kusanagi can extend in this panel?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you really want one?


----------



## animalia (Jul 8, 2013)

I want help with Monev? I hope if I have a rough idea of his power level I can put him in vs threads that are less lopsided


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 8, 2013)

JustThisOne said:


> Are all Final Fantasy games above the HST? if not can you tell me which ones are below the HST



XII falls short.

The rest are above the HST in general


----------



## Imagine (Jul 8, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Current Natsu's stats?


Town level DC and durability. Around supersonic+ - hypersonic speed.


----------



## Chad (Jul 8, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Do you really want one?



It will help me with Itachi debates on other forums since the Sword of Totsuka is a variant of the Sword of Kusanagi.



TailedMalevolence said:


> Current Natsu's stats?



Town level+ DC with LFD. Low-Mid Hypersonic in Etherion Force or Golden Force.


----------



## Source (Jul 9, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Town level DC and durability. Around supersonic+ - hypersonic speed.


 
And @Bluenote 

Thanks. How is he in base?


----------



## Napcom (Jul 10, 2013)

If something is a soul or such, does that instantly mean they can survive in space?
If the earth is destroyed do they just float around till they reach another planet?


----------



## Solar (Jul 10, 2013)

Sound like something that would depend on the series.


----------



## Chad (Jul 11, 2013)

How do I calc this length



Or is there already a calc on it


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 11, 2013)

There is already a calc on it..  go to the blogs


----------



## Chad (Jul 12, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> There is already a calc on it..  go to the blogs



Oh derp, I forgot about Google search engine.

Anyways, I was expecting the wave to be longer. That's what she said.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2013)

how strong is Genie/Genie!Jafar from Aladdin ?


stats (DC/dura if those apply, speed), extent of ~reality warping powers (and ability to use them offensively) and his own resistances to reality warping/hax .. ?

was thinking of putting him against , but not sure if a good match or not


----------



## Chad (Jul 13, 2013)

Is this Fairy Tail speed feat calculable?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 13, 2013)

No.
10char


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> how strong is Genie/Genie!Jafar from Aladdin ?
> 
> 
> stats (DC/dura if those apply, speed), extent of ~reality warping powers (and ability to use them offensively) and his own resistances to reality warping/hax .. ?
> ...



The best you get is Genie's song where he spins the world and Jafar juggling celestial bodies in the second movie. The rest of his stats are generally unknown or harder to quantify but it's been a while.

EDIT Speed wise there is Jafar pre Genie sending Aladdin to the ends of the Earth implied to be either North or South pole due to all the ice, magic carpet brings Aladdin and Abu back in short time.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 13, 2013)

Where can I find OP speed scans/calcs?

Preferably scans? So fucking hard to search in the blogs.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 13, 2013)

Look for users rather than specific Blogs. Chaos and GM have a few. I have some myself. I think GM has a list of some of the older calcs for One Piece floating around in his blogs.

What do you need them for and which do you need specifically?


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 13, 2013)

I need scans that show how fast most characters  are. A guy I'm arguing with doesn't accept calcs because he's retarded.


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 13, 2013)

Here, obvious feat is obvious. Tell him that meteors travel stupidly fast, because they do.

If you want something that _implies_ speed rather than actually yields impressive values, look for Whiskey Peak, Water 7, and Sabaody feats from Zoro, as well as pretty much anything from G2 Luffy.


----------



## tenshi143 (Jul 13, 2013)

Alright, thanks man.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The best you get is Genie's song where he spins the world and Jafar juggling celestial bodies in the second movie. The rest of his stats are generally unknown or harder to quantify but it's been a while.
> 
> EDIT Speed wise there is Jafar pre Genie sending Aladdin to the ends of the Earth implied to be either North or South pole due to all the ice, magic carpet brings Aladdin and Abu back in short time.


hmm, thanks


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2013)

so did they legit react to and dodged that blast or was it like the equivalent of aim-dodging?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2013)

They appear to be turning to run just before the shot, not sure.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah, they were running from him before Unicron shot it 

referring to the fact that it looked like they barely sidestepped out of the blast's way though


----------



## Əyin (Jul 17, 2013)

Question 1 : How big is TF Fortress Maximus? 

Question 2 : What character from DC that is comparable with Marvel's Pre-retcon Beyonder?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 18, 2013)

How does the cutting/piercing system work? Before, I heard it was cutting attacks can harm their level+1 and piercing+2. 

Then I hear that cutting attacks can harm durabilities of 1000x their yield. Which is it, or is it different?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 18, 2013)

Same thing. +1 and +2 is referring to the delegation that we grant yields (yields in the kilotons are more or less town-level, megatons city-level, gigatons island-level, et cetera) while 1000x refers to the actual energy yields themselves (1000 kilotons=1 megaton, 1000 megatons=1 gigaton, 1000 gigatons=1 teraton, et cetera).


----------



## Kazu (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks again.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 18, 2013)

I was wondering how much energy would it take to split a city in half.


----------



## Captain Dupe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys, How does Dr. Strange compare with Baron Mordo?


----------



## Captain Dupe (Jul 19, 2013)

Will someone answer this?


----------



## Solar (Jul 20, 2013)

If a character has the ability to manipulate storms (primarily wind and electricity via magic), and they generate a cloud and bring down lightning from the cloud, would it be considered actual lightning by OBD standards? If so, would the character's own lightning attacks be considered actual lightning or only those from the cloud itself?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 22, 2013)

Can Medea's beamspam be powerscaled from Aoko's starbow?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 22, 2013)

How powerful would you guys say the godhand is? Weakest character that can beat them?


----------



## Chad (Jul 23, 2013)

Are there any hints of how strong Prime Raizen is?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Not at all.

Just far above what he was when we saw him in the manga (enough to probably cause Yomi and Mukuro to cower apparently)


----------



## JoJo (Jul 23, 2013)

In Raizen's primes was he the strongest in his Verse?

And how strong was starved Raizen compared to the other kings? I always thought he was around their level of power but had limited stamina.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2013)

He's still > them.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2013)

JoJo said:


> In Raizen's primes was he the strongest in his Verse?
> 
> And how strong was starved Raizen compared to the other kings? I always thought he was around their level of power but had limited stamina.



Prime Raizen is by far the strongest character in the series. Starved Raizen was still stronger then the other Kings in 2 categories.


----------



## Chad (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmm... if prime Raizen could make the likes of Yomi and Mukuro tremble together, then by DBZ logic, Raizen should have at least 3 million demon power level.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2013)

Going by DBZ logic, Raizen would still be below Raditz Saga Piccolo.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jul 26, 2013)

How fast exactly is someone who can react to something in 8.2 milliseconds?

Nevermind, I just found the Reaction speed page on the old wiki. Let me rephrase my question with my new knowledge:

Someone with 8.2 millisecond reaction speed is Supersonic in melee, meaning they should be able to bullet time, correct?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 26, 2013)

Scary Yacht said:


> How fast exactly is someone who can react to something in 8.2 milliseconds?
> 
> Nevermind, I just found the Reaction speed page on the old wiki. Let me rephrase my question with my new knowledge:
> 
> Someone with 8.2 millisecond reaction speed is Supersonic in melee, meaning they should be able to bullet time, correct?




Well, if this guy can react to something in 8.2 milliseconds, then, the fastest thing he could react to at melee range (1m), could move across 1 meter in 0.0082 seconds, and that would make its speed 121.95 m/s, which is slower than most bullets. The average bullet moves slightly slower than sound, at 330 m/s. He could supposedly react to an average bullet if he's at least 3 m away, though. 

AFAIK


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jul 26, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Well, if this guy can react to something in 8.2 milliseconds, then, the fastest thing he could react to at melee range (1m), could move across 1 meter in 0.0082 seconds, and that would make its speed 121.95 m/s, which is slower than most bullets. The average bullet moves slightly slower than sound, at 330 m/s. He could supposedly react to an average bullet if he's at least 3 m away, though.
> 
> AFAIK



Sorry, let me give the total context around my question:

A friend of mine asked me what someone with the proportional abilities of a cockroach could do and while I am finding quite a treasure trove of information in that end, there is no community on the internet more informed on the calculation of superpowered individuals than all of you.

A cockroach has been clocked at reacting to air being blown onto its abdomen in 8.2 millisecond.

So that reaction speed is to something the creature was most likely unaware of and from a close range (I don't have access to the actual study in question, so I'm just going off what I read).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

if that's about TerraForMars then their speed is 320 km/h as per statement (320 km/s was a mistranslation)


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jul 26, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> if that's about TerraForMars then their speed is 320 km/h as per statement (320 km/s was a mistranslation)



I honestly don't know if that's why he asked me, I'm just going off what an actual cockroach has been observed doing.

Is that the series where they tried to colonize mars with fungus/moss/whatever and cockroaches and when they showed up there were super-evolved murder-roaches everywhere?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 26, 2013)

> A cockroach has been clocked at reacting to air being blown onto its abdomen in 8.2 millisecond.



Well, that's kind of weird, it depends on what "reacting" means in this context.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 26, 2013)

maybe it took 0.0082s for it to twitch


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jul 26, 2013)

It was the time for it to react and start running away.

Edit:

So basically air was puffed onto its abdomen from behind and 8.2 milliseconds later it was running.


----------



## Source (Jul 27, 2013)

Is Ulq's Lanza 11 megatons?


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2013)

TailedMalevolence said:


> Is Ulq's Lanza 11 megatons?



I'm pretty sure it got a recent upgrade to 39~ Mt

I know that City level and Mountain level tend to overlap, but what is the range of yields that are considered Mountain level?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 27, 2013)

About six megatons to four or five gigatons are what we officially consider city/mountain-level, but they're estimated designations.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 27, 2013)

So city and mountain are basically just interchangeable?


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, they're pretty much the same thing. Of course, depending on the type of destruction and the volume of the landform in question, decimating a mountain will sometimes produce yields higher than mountain-level.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 28, 2013)

Need Toriko gurus here.

I just started watching Toriko and damn it is pretty good series! Anyway, I'm on episode 96: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where Toriko, Coco, and the kid chef beat the casino head chef.




Anyway my question is this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Do they ever reveal more about Starjun - to be more specific, how old is Starjun? Is he around the same age as the four heavenly kings or is he older?




 Thank you gurus.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 28, 2013)

> Do they ever reveal more about Starjun - to be more specific, how old is Starjun? Is he around the same age as the four heavenly kings or is he older?



Nope I don't think the author ever revealed his background, AFAIK.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 28, 2013)

They haven't revealed his age yet. He is currently Toriko's rival or something.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Jul 29, 2013)

Back in 2010,.

If I were to create a Narutoverse vs Chromed Shelled Regios, restricting the Top Tiers (Juubi and Juubito from Naruto, Nirphiria for CSR), would it be a stomp in Narutoverse's favor, or a fair match?

BTW, have the CSR profiles been changed? I remember (nearly 1y ago)  as being higher.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Jul 30, 2013)

How cold should ice be to not get melted/vaporized/whatever-ed by lava?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Er absolute zero..... unless you can constantly produce a cold air that could make lava's heat disappear faster...


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, I was wondering if there have been any calcs or Feat's produced for Blizzard's "Diablo" series. I tried just using google to attempt to find them, but it decided "HURRHURR BY DIABLO YOU MEANT DIABLOSPORT RIGHT THEY'RE TOTALLY THE SAME WORD NO THEY'RE NOT GOOGLE SHUT YOUR FACE!"
no, but in all seriousness, would love to hear if there's any calcs for the universe.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 1, 2013)

Here states clears power as annihilation.



Can atomization be used here?


----------



## Island level (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dastan*, no, you can't threat words "erase" and "annihilation" like that *if* there is no straight implying or description like "Attack destroys on atomic level/destroys every atom/splits on atomic level" like in Onoki's or Dark Shneider's case.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 2, 2013)

How much yield does a ton of c4 give?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 2, 2013)

So ... just wanting to make sure ... FTL XYZ monsters ...


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 5, 2013)

We don't use the term mountain range when describing stats right? Haven't seen it, so I'm guessing no. What do we use in its place?



HeavyMetalThunder said:


> How cold should ice be to not get melted/vaporized/whatever-ed by lava?



I'm actually curious to this too.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> We don't use the term mountain range when describing stats right? Haven't seen it, so I'm guessing no. What do we use in its place?



Terms that might encompass what a series calls a "mountain range" are...

City/mountain level: approx 6 megatons - 4 gigatons

Island level: approx 4 gigatons - 7 teratons

We have shit like "small island level" or "small country level" for when such an such hits a threshhold like "gigaton" or "teraton", but doesn't hit the base line for the next tier up.

This would be going off Cableguy15's fairly rough outline of what we define as our parameters for such shit.



> I'm actually curious to this too.



This would probably be something to ask a fucker like Feebas_Factor

He's probably one of the few fuckers around here that knows jackshit about thermal dynamics and such.


----------



## Chad (Aug 6, 2013)

When did Nagato react to Amaterasu


----------



## Imagine (Aug 7, 2013)

Does the Claymore mach 3k calc apply to Clare or any of non high - top tier organization members?


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

How fast do you need to be to be able to speedblitz someone who casually wrecks bullet timers? (i.e., how fast does a character need to be to speedblitz Claire Stanfield?)


----------



## Darkmaiar (Aug 9, 2013)

Bluenote said:


> When did Nagato react to Amaterasu



IDK. That really doesn't make any sense. The only time I remember him even encountering it was in Chapter 550, and he was still burnt to a crisp and had to regenerate after using a Shinra Tensei to get it off. Could just be lolobd.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 9, 2013)

Scary Yacht said:


> How fast do you need to be to be able to speedblitz someone who casually wrecks bullet timers? (i.e., how fast does a character need to be to speedblitz Claire Stanfield?)


IRL? Speed would be relative to how far away that someone is from the bullet-timer wrecker. For the purposes of the OBD? Bullet timing+  Or I'd just peg it as supersonic.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> IRL? Speed would be relative to how far away that someone is from the bullet-timer wrecker. For the purposes of the OBD? Bullet timing+  Or I'd just peg it as supersonic.



Claire though (the example I'm using for this question) is listed as being Supersonic+. He doesn't have a specific Mach mentioned though, and I'm not well versed enough in that field to know what Mach difference is needed from Mach X to Mach Y to constitute a speedblitz.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 9, 2013)

As I said, it's all relative to distance. If I were to dodge a bullet from several meters, it'd be much less impressive than if I were to dodge a bullet from several centimeters. Why? Because the time I have to react over is smaller, which makes the feat faster. Now replace the bullet with a person and reverse it. It is more impressive if he/she can blitz me from a distance because regardless of the extended amount of time I had to react, I still couldn't do so.

Anyway, that's all moot. The OBD doesn't really consider that due to speedblitz trope and calc stacking. If we did, we'd certainly have FTL Bleach by now. Claire getting blitzed makes the person who blitzed him supersonic as well, at least by the OBD's standards.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> As I said, it's all relative to distance. If I were to dodge a bullet from several meters, it'd be much less impressive than if I were to dodge a bullet from several centimeters. Why? Because the time I have to react over is smaller, which makes the feat faster. Now replace the bullet with a person and reverse it. It is more impressive if he/she can blitz me from a distance because regardless of the extended amount of time I had to react, I still couldn't do so.
> 
> Anyway, that's all moot. The OBD doesn't really consider that due to speedblitz trope and calc stacking. If we did, we'd certainly have FTL Bleach by now. Claire getting blitzed makes the person who blitzed him supersonic as well, at least by the OBD's standards.



Well, thank you very much for all the input you've given, but I was more or less aware of all that, especially since even Relativistic speeds can be labeled "supersonic". I was more curious of what level of supersonic+ speed you'd have to be to pull off speedblitz someone who toys around with bullet timers, who themselves have supersonic reaction speeds. Or if you'd have to be hypersonic by OBD standards.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 9, 2013)

I've already told you, it depends on the distance. Meaning there are literally infinite answers. Would you like them in numerical or alphabetical order?

Give me a distance and maybe I could give you an answer.

And again I say that this is all moot to what we accept in the OBD. What, you're asking for personal interest? Doubtful.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> I've already told you, it depends on the distance. Meaning there are literally infinite answers. Would you like them in numerical or alphabetical order?
> 
> Give me a distance and maybe I could give you an answer.
> 
> And again I say that this is all moot to what we accept in the OBD. What, you're asking for personal interest? Doubtful.



Let me try to rephrase my question (especially since I found an old thread where, from what I can tell, Claire's opponent would need a specific technique that allows them to move near low Mach 3 [by Willy's post in the thread] to fight Claire):

How fast does a character need to be to speedblitz a character with basically Mach 3 movement/reflex speed at the default Battledome distance of 20 meters?

Doubtful that I'm asking out of personal interest (which I am) or doubtful that someone would need to be low Hypersonic? Because the latter was spitballing since I don't know the speedblitz requirement for between Machs.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 9, 2013)

20 meter you need about mach 60 to blitz a mach 3 character.  If you are applying or going to use this to boost someone's speed in the same verse it wouldn't work because most fiction has a blitzing trope.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 9, 2013)

He'd need to be, like, 20 times mach 3 to speedblitz. So rather high-hypersonic.

You have to realize something, though. Many people throw around the fact that an opponent can't speedblitz and take it to mean that the match is more equal than some would consider it, at least in the regard of speed. However, that's only over a 20 meter distance. Were the gap to be closed and the characters were to engage in melee, a character would hardly need to be 20 times faster to completely outclass the other.

And doubtful that you'd ask for personal interest, because unless you're seeking to confirm that you're not making a mismatch thread there's no real use for this information.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> However, that's only over a 20 meter distance. Were the gap to be closed and the characters were to engage in melee, a character would hardly need to be 20 times faster to completely outclass the other..



And in the case of hand to hand range?

And I really am just asking this out of personal interest. I don't make threads that often and this is one of the more well-learned corners of the internet where I can come to ask questions concerning things of this nature.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 9, 2013)

At melee range, anything twice as fast or faster would suffice just fine. Maybe even lower, depending on the nature of his feat.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 9, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> At melee range, anything twice as fast or faster would suffice just fine. Maybe even lower, depending on the nature of his feat.



Thank you very much and Thank you Shade as well. I appreciate both of your help.


----------



## tenshi143 (Aug 13, 2013)

If Genos didn't let his guard down, and didn't save the girl, would that change the outcome of the fight between him and Seafag? Because that was bullshit 

Also, if only one Uchiha were present at the fight vs Kabutops, would Kabuto take it? It was bullshit how he lost too.

Also, if only one guy (Itachi, Bee, or Nardo) in the fight between Nagato were present, would Nagato possibly take it 1 v 1? His loss was bullshit too.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 13, 2013)

No not really the only change is it wouldn't be as much as a stomp, since Sea King was already overwhelming him for a bit before that happened. And Sea king has a  regen which is proving to be a problem for him.

If Sasuke was the only one in the fight. well not sure since Sauce have no idea about Izanami, Itachi would win though..


----------



## tenshi143 (Aug 13, 2013)

Genos was trading blows with 1 hand is that right?

And the reason the uchica bros escaped death was because they teamworked the hell out of that  that was bullshit on another level.

If sauce was the only one there, I'm pretty sure he would've been killed. Itachi on the other hand, idk.


^Sauce would've been killed.


----------



## animalia (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to know why Shikamru defeating Hidan is considered an outlier. The only reason I can think of off the top of my head is that Shikamru Got a LOT of prep done in VERY little time. Other then that it seems to be well within the bounds of the series and the characters limits.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 13, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> Genos was trading blows with 1 hand is that right?
> 
> And the reason the uchica bros escaped death was because they teamworked the hell out of that  that was bullshit on another level.
> 
> ...



Well that's why I said I don't know about Sauce.


----------



## tenshi143 (Aug 13, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Well that's why I said I don't know about Sauce.



Alright.

Also, I want to know about Genos vs Seafag fight 

First, Genos lets his guard down giving seafag a free shot taking his arm 

Also, dat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) tried to kill a girl which Genos protected...

I'm wondering how the fight would actually go if those^ didn't happen.


----------



## animalia (Aug 13, 2013)

tenshi143 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Also, I want to know about Genos vs Seafag fight
> 
> ...



OK i realize I am late to the party here but who the FUCK are Genos and seafag?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 13, 2013)

Onepunch man. 

The match

Genos hit him from his blindside + surprise attack

Seaking hit genos and tore his arm at the same time after that, genos is also hit from his blind side

Also seaking is now inside the dome losing his buff from the rain

sea king is still faster without his buff since sea king still hit genos even if he reacted a bit later when genos is almost right at his face


they're almost tied from showing here but seaking still have time to look around and still spit to the human child.



 Just like I said before Genos still loses since speed is still in favor of the seaking. But it wouldn't be a stomp like what happened. and he could end it faster by going back outside and getting his buff from the rain.


----------



## tenshi143 (Aug 13, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Onepunch man.
> 
> The match
> 
> ...



I hate dat seafag  why does Genos lose all the fuc- nevermind. -_-


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 14, 2013)

> If Genos didn't let his guard down, and didn't save the girl, would that change the outcome of the fight between him and Seafag? Because that was bullshit



It's not bullshit. Genos was simply too weak. Seaking took down another S class too, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## tenshi143 (Aug 14, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> It's not bullshit. Genos was simply too weak. Seaking took down another S class too, in case you didn't notice.



Genos was not _ that _weak, look at what he did to seaking's face. After seaking got a free shot, there were cracking sounds coming out of genos. That could have affected his fighting ability. 

You know what? I already said nevermind. fuq dat shit.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 16, 2013)

Was wondering how fast Lee Sin was going in this video. He was able to intercept a bullet ball from a flintlock pistol at 3:34.


----------



## Source (Aug 16, 2013)

How fast is Perfect Susano's formation speed? Not looking for calcs but more of a guess.


----------



## Uberchu (Aug 18, 2013)

How fast are the Rozen Maidens?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 19, 2013)

Magneto Force field has ever been broken?


----------



## Əyin (Aug 22, 2013)

How strong is the Diablo verse?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 23, 2013)

who is the smartest man/being in Dr. Who-verse ? 


in scientific terms


----------



## Kazu (Aug 23, 2013)

How would you calculate the height of Joa's jump here:


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 23, 2013)

Angsize the stadium.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 23, 2013)

How big is Kaiba's Ego?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 26, 2013)

Allright, so I was thinking...why do we take statements about Galaxian Explosion being able to destroy a galaxy at face value, when the best feat directly scalable to gold saints is only planet level+/small star level (depending on whether Shun Hades stopped the sun too with the planets or not)?

GE being star level at best would be also more consistent with the fact that Libra weapons are said to be star level, and they're a pretty big deal for a gold saint, to the point that libra sword could cut through Camus' freezing coffin, which was stated to be too durable to be destroyed by a gold saint.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 26, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Allright, so I was thinking...why do we take statements about Galaxian Explosion being able to destroy a galaxy at face value, when the best feat directly scalable to gold saints is only planet level+/small star level (depending on whether Shun Hades stopped the sun too with the planets or not)?
> 
> GE being star level at best would be also more consistent with the fact that Libra weapons are said to be star level, and they're a pretty big deal for a gold saint, to the point that libra sword could cut through Camus' freezing coffin, which was stated to be too durable to be destroyed by a gold saint.



I guess its not the exactly feat at all that he destroy the galaxy itself,but reproduce an atack as powerfull as one that could do that in a small scale,so he has a destructive capacity of a Galaxy level+ but his atack itself never showed him colapssing a galaxy(from what i know) after all them have to fight without destroying the earth,and since the Titans are obviolys universal+ without seal,and galaxy with them(some of them) in durability,and them already showed their case of power i think is something like that 



How powerfull is ryner lute,from densetsu no yuusha no densetsu from what is translated from the novel?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 27, 2013)

> I guess its not the exactly feat at all that he destroy the galaxy itself,but reproduce an atack as powerfull as one that could do that in a small scale,so he has a destructive capacity of a Galaxy level+ but his atack itself never showed him colapssing a galaxy(from what i know) after all them have to fight without destroying the earth,and since the Titans are obviolys universal+ without seal,and galaxy with them(some of them) in durability,and them already showed their case of power i think is something like that



What I'm saying is that it's not consistent with the power level of the other gold saints. Even if we believe the statement, which we have no reason to, it would be kind of outlierish, due to the best gold saint techs/weapons being said to be star level, which is confirmed by feats.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 27, 2013)

Why are you guys accepting statement for saint seiya without any Feat backing it. But not with DB?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2013)

Its powercaling from titanomancy if i'm correct,the statement comes from one of the titans that say that them could destroy the whole galaxy,since them are universal+ and showed case of being on this level, i think its a valid statement,though i'm not sure if its pure powerscaling at all,but to say that i had to read all mangas again,also i remeber,didn't Aiolia punched and destroyed a galaxy in the titanomacy?


----------



## Boomy (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Kanon actually destroyed Galaxy.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 27, 2013)

> I think Kanon actually destroyed Galaxy.



No, he didn't.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 27, 2013)

Make Saint Seiya Deception thread.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Its powercaling from titanomancy if i'm correct,the statement comes from one of the titans that say that them could destroy the whole galaxy,since them are universal+ and showed case of being on this level, i think its a valid statement,though i'm not sure if its pure powerscaling at all,but to say that i had to read all mangas again,also i remeber,didn't Aiolia punched and destroyed a galaxy in the titanomacy?



Scan for feats.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Scan for feats.



I think it was kanon though from the scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 27, 2013)

Where is the Galaxy that was destroyed?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 27, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Allright, so I was thinking...why do we take statements about Galaxian Explosion being able to destroy a galaxy at face value



Same reason we do about Kuuga being a life wiper/planet buster

Feats far above that in the series exist (Hades creating Elysium or whatever the fuck and it being destroyed upon his death), thus the statement ends up being credible.

We only question a statement when displays on such a level haven't shown to be feasible before.

Well, that, and other cases like a character outright lying, but that's different.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 27, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Where is the Galaxy that was destroyed?



Actually is the attack itself,but i will try to find a more clear one scan for this.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 28, 2013)

Someone knows if this "awakening" from Misaka is just for spin-off or is for real in the Novels too?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2013)

> Feats far above that in the series exist (Hades creating Elysium or whatever the fuck and it being destroyed upon his death)



Yes, but Hades is so far above them that he can one shot characters that can one shot characters that can one shot several gold cloths at the same time. GE can't damage a cloth heavily, let alone blow it to bits like Thanatos did. 5 of them. And thanatos is weaker than the divine saints who on turn are weaker than hades even when fighting him 5 vs 1. 




> We only question a statement when displays on such a level haven't shown to be feasible before.



So we're back at the fact that GS are consistently portrayed as star busters (libra weapons being star level, the combined power of the 12 gold saints being the same as the sun, etc.)


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 28, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> So we're back at the fact that GS are consistently portrayed as star busters (libra weapons being star level, the combined power of the 12 gold saints being the same as the sun, etc.)



I understand what you're saying,but the Gold Saint fought in equal terms against the sealed titans,the titans themselves said that people like Kanon and Aiolia had power to destroy a whole galaxy,and by feats and powerscaling we know that a titan without seal is universal+ and with seal at least galaxy level,i believe that the Gold saint galaxy+ skills are based in the fact that them fought against sealed beings that fucked up system solars,and whole galaxy like nothing,we even saw in the manga one of the titans fucking up a lot of planets,and thats why i think its a valid point saying GS are at MAXIMUN galaxy+ to fight the titans.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2013)

> I understand what you're saying,but the Gold Saint fought in equal terms against the sealed titans,the titans themselves said that people like Kanon and Aiolia had power to destroy a whole galaxy,and by feats and powerscaling we know that a titan without seal is universal+ and with seal at least galaxy level,i believe that the Gold saint galaxy+ skills are based in the fact that them fought against sealed beings that fucked up system solars,and whole galaxy like nothing,we even saw in the manga one of the titans fucking up a lot of planets,and thats why i think its a valid point saying GS are at MAXIMUN galaxy+ to fight the titans.



Thing is, we accepted GE being galaxy level even before episode G feats. And AFAIK sealed titans don't have galaxy level feats.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 28, 2013)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Yes, but Hades is so far above them that he can one shot characters that can one shot characters that can one shot several gold cloths at the same time.



Not relevant.

All you need is some higher order of feat above the claim to exist for the statement to be seen as credible.

If they're outright lying, no dice, but if we're not given any reason to suspect, we go with it.



> So we're back at the fact that GS are consistently portrayed as star busters (libra weapons being star level, the combined power of the 12 gold saints being the same as the sun, etc.)



Nope, all you need is hades, regardless of how hilariously above them all he is.

He's proof such power is possible, that's all he needs to be.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 28, 2013)

How can you powerscale them from him, when he's several tiers above them, and the gap between each tier is so massive?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 28, 2013)

You're not powerscaling.

You're able to take the statement at face value because far superior feats from someone in the verse make it so that the statement hold credibility.

That level of destructive power is far surpassed already, the notion the galaxy level statement is hyperbole at that point unless the fucker is caught outright lying is silly.


----------



## Napcom (Aug 28, 2013)

Are shots from sniper rifles the same speed as from hand guns and such? If not is there an average speed to use for someone reacting to one?


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 28, 2013)

Sniper rifles generally boast higher muzzle velocities., to my knowledge.

Your second question depends entirely on the distance at which the shot is reacted to.


----------



## Napcom (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Sniper rifles generally boast higher muzzle velocities., to my knowledge.
> 
> Your second question depends entirely on the distance at which the shot is reacted to.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 28, 2013)

Normal humans could dodge a sniper shot from 913 meters.


----------



## Napcom (Aug 28, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Normal humans could dodge a sniper shot from 913 meters.


Really?
Even if they didn't know there was a sniper?



Also how about if they are able to think about the situation and such during the time it's in the air


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Napcom said:


> Really?
> Even if they didn't know there was a sniper?
> 
> 
> ...



That's blatantly superhuman.

Supersonic+ at least, room for hypersonic honestly.

EDIT - wait, didn't see the page where he lifts a fucking bike before the bullet moves much.

Double digits mach to some degree, possibly lower middle end easily


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol, why'd you post the 913m distance first if he reacts to it well within melee range and then  lifts his fucking bike? 

Yeah, that's quite obviously a speed feat.


----------



## Napcom (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't know man, I'm silly. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 29, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Normal humans could dodge a sniper shot from 913 meters.


oh yeah ?

lets try that on you :33


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 29, 2013)

Well as a general rule I'm not very fond of getting shot at.


----------



## Solar (Aug 30, 2013)

Are reincarnated assumed to have the same strength as the original version? I assume it's a  case-by-case basis kind of thing. If so:

If there's no indication that the reincarnated character has the same strength and there's no indication that it is weaker, what do we assume? Do we just not use the character?

edit: To paraphrase the _only_ line we get in regards of the "reincarnation" in relation to the "original" is: "You're right he didn't awaken; think of this as his reincarnation."


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 30, 2013)

What type of reincarnation? There's three, Getting born again from childhood with memory intact(Physical ability obviously changes but not knowledge), Without Memory intact, it's possible to be a totally different person from the older version of him or outright Resurrection(This most likely keeps everything on him intact unless some type of special blood/ability gets activated when he get resurrected)?


----------



## Solar (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, it seems to have been reincarnated physically. Looking at it closely, it likely didn't keep its actual power. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Aug 30, 2013)

Is the "supernova" feat that the God Emperor did to Horus at the end of the Heresy the best feat 40k has?

And related to the above, does 40k, as a verse, have any confirmed mid to high Skyfather tier characters and if so, do they have any higher tiered characters? GEoM seems to be either a low Skyfather or really high Transcendent tier, but it might have been a while since I saw the qualifiers for those tiers.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 1, 2013)

How fast lightning travels through human dody? 

Anyone knows it?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 3, 2013)

How do you calculate the GBE of a celestial body or whatever?


----------



## Source (Sep 3, 2013)

Is prime Kurama's BD speed applicable to BM Naruto's BD speed? Shouldn't the sword inside of it increase it's speed due to being more aerodynamic?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> How do you calculate the GBE of a celestial body or whatever?



Without using the formula itself, you can use the  on SD



The "deathstar yield LL" should be GBE. You need to input the stuff on the left (gravity, diameter, height of observer). The last one doesn't matter actually, since I think the height thing is used only to find distance from horizon so you can pretty much ignore it. You need gravity and diameter, though.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Or just use the formula.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 4, 2013)

Quick question:

On the wiki, I've noticed Goku's strength is inaccurate. Has it just been a long time since it was updated or do people here really believe his striking strength to be mere country level, peaking at continent level?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Quick question:
> 
> On the wiki, I've noticed Goku's strength is inaccurate. Has it just been a long time since it was updated or do people here really believe his striking strength to be mere country level, peaking at continent level?



It's a very highly debated issue, so on average the OBD doesn't have a clue. By direct feats I don't think he would even reach continent level, unless there is something I am missing. It's all about split durability of ki blasts vs physical punches and all that can of worms.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Are there any calcs for other King of Fighter characters? I can only see Rugal and Goenitz in the wiki.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 4, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> It's a very highly debated issue, so on average the OBD doesn't have a clue. By direct feats I don't think he would even reach continent level, unless there is something I am missing. *It's all about split durability of ki blasts vs physical punches and all that can of worms.*


Basically, because split durability most certainty doesn't exist. And there are such strength feats where characters physically hold back and deflect planet busting ki blasts (e.g. Frieza holding back Kaioken x20 Kamehameha), which are described as destroying through the use of brute force in guidebooks. Environmental damage isn't the only way to determine striking strength. 

Anyway, thanks for answering.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Sep 4, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Basically, because split durability most certainty doesn't exist. And there are such strength feats where characters physically hold back and deflect planet busting ki blasts (e.g. Frieza holding back Kaioken x20 Kamehameha), which are described as destroying through the use of brute force in guidebooks. Environmental damage isn't the only way to determine striking strength.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for answering.



Guide books, for the most part, aren't considered canon. Just fyi.

So I'm not exactly sure where you could actually argue ki blasts as working like concussive force or anything like that. Though you should probably ask more well learned members like Endless Mike.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 5, 2013)

Scary Yacht said:


> Guide books, for the most part, aren't considered canon. Just fyi.


Except when they're written and approved by the mangaka and his editor, it's not arguable. You can argue against certain discrepancies, but that's about it. 



> So I'm not exactly sure where you could actually argue ki blasts as working like concussive force or anything like that.


Ignoring the guidebooks that  have descriptions that describe ki blasts as being fully capable of "concussive force or anything like that", there are actual on-panel feats such as Frieza's ki blast effortlessly pushing a visibly resisting Goku through a mesa, Roshi's Kamehameha pushing Shen into the horizon, Goku and Buu playing "volley ball" with a Kamehameha, and other such instances where characters are commonly being shown to physically interact with ki blasts.

So it's actually common sense. Something you obviously lack.



> Though you should probably ask more well learned members like Endless Mike.


 Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 5, 2013)

me said:
			
		

> It's a very highly debated issue





Scary Yacht said:


> Guide books, for the most part, aren't considered canon. Just fyi.
> 
> So I'm not exactly sure where you could actually argue ki blasts as working like concussive force or anything like that. Though you should probably ask more well learned members like Endless Mike.





Raniero said:


> Except when they're written and approved by the mangaka and his editor, it's not arguable. You can argue against certain discrepancies, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> Ignoring the guidebooks that  have descriptions that describe ki blasts as being fully capable of "concussive force or anything like that", there are actual on-panel feats such as Frieza's ki blast effortlessly pushing a visibly resisting Goku through a mesa, Roshi's Kamehameha pushing Shen into the horizon, Goku and Buu playing "volley ball" with a Kamehameha, and other such instances where characters are commonly being shown to physically interact with ki blasts.
> ...



Here we go...


----------



## Scary Yacht (Sep 5, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Stuff not worth replying to.



I'm just going to write you off and move on. You have fun now with all this, m'kay?


----------



## Raniero (Sep 6, 2013)

Scary Yacht said:


> Pseudo-intellectual running away with his tail between his legs.


I accept your concession. 



			
				jetwaterluffy1 said:
			
		

> Here we go...


It's only a highly debated issue _here.
_
The OBD needs to get their shit together, address these kind of things, and come to some kind of general agreement. It's sloppy how you guys seem to have a good idea of the power for series like the HST and Toriko, but still got your heads up your asses about an old, popular series DBZ. No offense.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 6, 2013)

What is Sieghart's Class G+ strength powerscaled from?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 6, 2013)

how big would an explosion have to be in order to see it from space?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 6, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> how big would an explosion have to be in order to see it from space?



Not to be a smartass but I suppose it depends how far away you are from the Earth. Town Level I guess?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 6, 2013)

oh wait, it wasn't the explosion, it was the crater. or whatever
And it really doesn't specify. 


> Such a mark had been carved into the ground. It was the trace of an explosion, so enormous it could be seen even from far up in the sky.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 6, 2013)

Raniero said:


> I accept your concession.
> 
> 
> It's only a highly debated issue _here.
> ...



You can't really blame OBD for DBZ being one of the most inconsistent series out there.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 6, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> oh wait, it wasn't the explosion, it was the crater. or whatever
> And it really doesn't specify.



Is the crater in the land or sea?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 6, 2013)

uhh, land. It says "Carved into the ground"


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> oh wait, it wasn't the explosion, it was the crater. or whatever
> And it really doesn't specify.



Far up in the sky doesn't necessarily mean "in space". This would be pretty much unquantifiable without further evidence.


----------



## Raniero (Sep 8, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> You can't really blame OBD for DBZ being one of the most inconsistent series out there.


Yeah, no.

DBZ is no more inconsistent than any other series out there. And most inconsistencies are story based and those are extraneous at best.


----------



## November (Sep 8, 2013)

Whats the speed of the roaches of terraformars?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 8, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> *DBZ is no more inconsistent than any other series out there.* And most inconsistencies are story based and those are extraneous at best.



You're sense of humor is amusing


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Raniero said:


> Yeah, no.
> 
> DBZ is no more inconsistent than any other series out there. And most inconsistencies are story based and those are extraneous at best.



There is a big gap between direct physical feats and other feats, hence the debate. If other feats can scale to physical strength, it is an inconsistency we don't see nearly as much of in the HST and Toriko (if they don't then it isn't an inconsistency).


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 9, 2013)

13:50 - 18-50


Can this feats be calced?


----------



## Raniero (Sep 9, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> There is a big gap between direct physical feats and other feats, hence the debate. If other feats can scale to physical strength, it is an inconsistency we don't see nearly as much of in the HST and Toriko (if they don't then it isn't an inconsistency).


DBZ puts very little emphasis on direct environmental damage caused by physical strength. 

There are more instances that disprove split durability than there are that supports it and the author doesn't support it much either, as he's stated in two separate interviews that DBZ characters surpass their limitations with ki and use it to enhance their physical blows. Here and there, you may have a character showcase city level strength from a lolcalculation, but then you have examples like Frieza physically overpowering a Kamehameha (which clearly has enough force to effortlessly drill through a planet at MHS speeds) from Kaioken x20 Goku with one hand and shit like that is the norm. 

And I know you guys don't give much of a shit about the author thinks, but you can't assume Akira did his homework on the principle of dispersion of energy to the environment. We have an example like Cloud having (if I'm not mistaken) continent level strength here now, but the most damage he and Sephiroth were doing with their sword slashes were partially destroying a few buildings. It seems like a double standard that this kind of issue is only debated with DBZ.



godzillafan430 said:


> You're sense of humor is amusing


It's true. Take it from someone who's actually read the manga.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Sep 9, 2013)

What is OBD view of Sonic / archie sonic verse ?

The High Tier is Universal, Multiversal, etc ?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 9, 2013)

On cloud's strength said:
			
		

> At least multi city block level+ with physical attacks



Straight from the wiki.

All I wanted to say. Anyway...



jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Here we go...


----------



## Raniero (Sep 9, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Straight from the wiki.
> 
> All I wanted to say. Anyway...


That's outdated. Though does attack potency mean anything around here?

I'll let the issue go, though I find it odd you can't have a decent discussion about DBZ here without people acting like Pandora's Box was just opened .


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 10, 2013)

How large is naruto worlds? rereading the manga and the moon is pretty damn close and take a huge space at the sky,someone ever calced naruto worlds? Because if the feats can go a bit a overboad(continental) if the where them are fightning are not that great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 10, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> How large is naruto worlds? rereading the manga and the moon is pretty damn close and take a huge space at the sky,someone ever calced naruto worlds? Because if the feats can go a bit a overboad(continental) if the where them are fightning are not that great.


your jelly is showing


----------



## Chad (Sep 10, 2013)

Quick question about YYH, is Kuwabara really considered S-class in the Manga?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yea, He was owning guys as strong or stronger than the SDF captain without using his spirit energy.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 11, 2013)

What is the DC for Thor's Godblast?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 13, 2013)

This is a pretty nice feat how fast should an arrow be to pierce through a helicopter? also how much pushing force should it have to get to that speed since the distance is fairly small? this would give this woman some good strength feat since she needs to pull the bow and probably some speed feat for anyone who can avoid it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> What is the DC for Thor's Godblast?


star system+ or higher


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Raniero said:


> DBZ puts very little emphasis on direct environmental damage caused by physical strength.



Which is an inconsistency. /point


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 14, 2013)

Where does massively hypersonic start?

Seriously. AFAIK it starts at mach 50, but apparently it starts at mach 33 since that's escape velocity and that's what I've seen a few people use lately. Which one is it?


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 14, 2013)

Mach 100. At least, that's the general consensus. I've never even heard anyone call mach 33 MHS.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 14, 2013)

for me it's Mach 100 minimum

don't give a darn what others use


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 15, 2013)

> Mach 100


Eh? 

Was it changed? Or was it always like that?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 15, 2013)

I always thought it was either mach 50 or mach 100. Dunno if it counts for anything, but in the speed calc listings, mach 100 is minimum for MHS. 

How much DC does Yamamoto's ZnT have?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Sep 15, 2013)

There's no general consensus about what is and what isn't massively hypersonic. I'd suggest using mach 100, but whatever.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Unknown*
> In the rest of the world supersonic speed is used even for relativistics speeds...
> 
> Btw mach 1000 is still supersonic, every hypersonic speed is supersonic aswell.



Going with this.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know if Korugar, Sinestro's home planet, is farther from Earth than Oa?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 18, 2013)

Been wondering about this for awhile:

Could a character with true intangiability be completely unaffected by a COMPLETE universal erase (Think Celestial Nullifier against The Fury)?

If so, at what scale would you need to be too off someone like that (Hax aside)


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 18, 2013)

Depend on the type of intangibility I guess.  A ghost intangibility should be erased with the universe if said universe got erase. someone with the same as Obito's intangibility should be able to escape unless his dimension is also part of the said universe.. what type of intang are you thinking about?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Depend on the type of intangibility I guess.  A ghost intangibility should be erased with the universe if said universe got erase. someone with the same as Obito's intangibility should be able to escape unless his dimension is also part of the said universe.. what type of intang are you thinking about?



Ghost type


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

> be completely unaffected by a COMPLETE universal erase (Think Celestial Nullifier against The Fury)?


CN destroys spacetime/reality/_everything_, so probably not


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> CN destroys spacetime/reality/_everything_, so probably not





So its possible that a slightly less powerful attack would do shit?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Been wondering about this for awhile:
> 
> Could a character with true intangiability be completely unaffected by a COMPLETE universal erase (Think Celestial Nullifier against The Fury)?
> 
> If so, at what scale would you need to be too off someone like that (Hax aside)



The fury _did_ tank the celestial nullifier, didn't it?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> The fury _did_ tank the celestial nullifier, didn't it?



Yes

I just had to reference that shit because its the only complete universal erase i've seen in fiction


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

well that's because he's the motherfucking Fury 

he also resisted MJJs reality warping and at that point 616-MJJ was >>>>>>> CN (kind of why they didn't even bother using CN on him)


doesn't mean any ol ghost can survive it  especially since Fury didn't tank it via intangibility, but just via being that tough/inerasable 


I figure if you don't have resistance to being erased then you get erased, ghost or not

a _real_ intangible (not like a logia) can probbaly survive a conventional universe buster though .. since intangibility > raw damage .. of course they might die in space later



what kind of ghost did you have in mind, BLS ?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> well that's because he's the motherfucking Fury
> 
> he also resisted MJJs reality warping and at that point 616-MJJ was >>>>>>> CN (kind of why they didn't even bother using CN on him)
> 
> ...



SN Reaper

Curious about Tyki Mikk, MT Kenshiro and FCK too though


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

I think FCKs intangibility was debunked 

at least I remember reading that discussion and the interpretation to grant him intangibility was rather loose


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't currently see intangibility being listed on the wiki as one of his powers either


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Sep 19, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I think FCKs intangibility was debunked
> 
> at least I remember reading that discussion and the interpretation to grant him intangibility was rather loose



ic

 (Shadowcat style)

Think you'd like it since "Discord" appears


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2013)

it's ok

MLP has an intangibility spell as well btw


----------



## November (Sep 19, 2013)

What?s the accepted temperature for Akainu Magma?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 20, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> How much DC does Yamamoto's ZnT have?



And how much DC does Toriko (the character) have ATM?


----------



## Expelsword (Sep 20, 2013)

For a friend, how fast were Lee and Gaara during their fight at the Chuunin exams?
Was there a calc on that?


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 22, 2013)

What is the human fps limit?


----------



## November (Sep 22, 2013)

Alpha~13 said:


> What is the human fps limit?



100fps?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 22, 2013)

Wasn't it 120 fps?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 22, 2013)

120 is the one currently used.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 23, 2013)

100fps was probably rounded.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 24, 2013)

Who in star wars can be powerscaled to this:


----------



## La speranza (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there any official rule or policy that says that calcs that the consensus of OBD regulars agree with are valid in vs debates? I mean that could the OP like ban calcs from the match up completely?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 24, 2013)

They could, but it would probably be frowned on, since calcs are just a more precise way of anylising feats, and without feat analysis battles become 100% subjective. I suppose they could just ban the feats which have been calced so far (which would probably lead to more calcs). Excessive nerfing of characters is also often frowned upon in the OBD, but not to the same extent.

Obviously there is no rule that says accepted calcs have to be accepted in a thread, but if someone has accepted it before they aren't going to change their mind in a hurry, and the OBD are the people who post in OBD battles.


----------



## Ramius (Sep 25, 2013)

How fast is this?


To my understanding, he had to cut the upper part of the sword first and in the meantime (meantime being however many seconds/fractions it took for the upper part to pass couple of cms in the air after it's been cut) he had to deliver yet another cut. There should be somewhat high speed required for this for sure.
Or am I just imagining things?
Can you really do that without having superhuman speed?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Sep 26, 2013)

is getting the speed from this types of clips, legit.
or are thry considered game mechanics?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ft1Q4htiPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 27, 2013)

Would Sona be considered a telepath?


----------



## KiteSora (Sep 28, 2013)

1. Does the Human Torch ever become able to touch things without getting the fire off his arms first?

2. Does that fact he can make solid constructs with his fire get any notable feats? Should durability feats be separated for when he has his flame on or not since there's the possibility it's armor or no since it's never mentioned to my knowledge? 

3. How fast is the Thing and can he do Hulk-ish leaps?

4. Is Mjolnr-less Thor's power set just super stats, electricity generation, and wind/rain control? Are the few times he flew without Mjolnir just inconsistency?

5. How strong is modern Dr. Strange?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2013)

Thor can fly w/o Mjolnir


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 29, 2013)

#1 - 3 is probably already answered in the metadome Fantastic four Respect thread.


----------



## Ramius (Sep 30, 2013)

I was looking for some Berserk feats more recently (speed department) and why exactly is this dismissed? Pretty sure it has been discussed. Or should have been


*Spoiler*: __ 








It's pretty clear cut he managed to raise his sword in some utterly small timeframe. First scan we see him laying down with the sword in his right hand as the bolt travels and then it's on his left and the sword is up. *And* it's real lighting/thunderbolt.


----------



## animalia (Oct 4, 2013)

can anyone suggest general guidelines to flow when posting a versus thread so that i has a good chance of being replied to.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 14, 2013)

@animalia.
Stats: Make sure the fighters have close enough stats. Or a form of hax that compensates.
Restrictions: Try not to do things like restrict a fighters major tech. Stuff like that strays into the realm of fanfiction. E.g Restricting Kamui in a Kakashi thread.
Stipulations: Speed should be equalised in a match where the fighters would have been near even but there is a massive speed difference.
Creativity: Try and be creative, don't make threads between the main characters of popular series. It is most likely that the thread has been done before.
Goodluck with your thread.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 14, 2013)

animalia said:


> can anyone suggest general guidelines to flow when posting a versus thread so that i has a good chance of being replied to.


Well, I can't give you a sure recipe but on the other hand I might be able to tell you a guide how to make a decent VS thread:



Do some research. Try to choose fighters who are at roughly the same level of power. Preferably at least one of the verses should be the one you're familiar with. Also since you seem to be new, I suggest you to check the OBD wiki. It isn't always up-to-date but certainly helpful to avoid making a mismatch.
Do some search. Check whether this type of thread has been made. Either via Google or the forum's in-built search feature.
While you should avoid making overdone matches, also avoid using obscure ones. Barely known fictions or those that are old and long out of fashion would almost guarantee only a few replies. Try to guess what would be the current fad in the OBD.
Restrictions. Be careful with them. Don't limit the character's too much or restrict abilities which is the core of their fighting style. It makes people feel like you had "fixed" the match against that character.
And lastly, chemistry. Randomly putting two characters against each other is no good. Try to find some sorts of connection between them. Their personality, abilities or anything. Alternatively imagine the entire fight as a scenario, a story. That's what makes the thread more entertaining.


Oh, and try to make the opening post longer than just a few lines.
That often can be a turn-off for people.
Give it some content other than "Character X and Y fights".
How would they fight?
Where? (not necessary but sometimes that adds some extra spice to things)


And don't forget to name each opposition with clarity.
For example Kazuma vs JJBA
Which Kazuma?
Preferably name the fiction/verse these characters are from.




So that's roughly it.
I also suggest you to gather experience by reading various OBD matches here.

I believe that would help you the most.


----------



## animalia (Oct 14, 2013)

@above Thanks for your hep guys, since the characters I want to pit against each other might not be too well known, though I think their strength is similar, I decided to create a respect thread for each of them so they get better known first. I am only doing one respect thread at a time though since these are the first respect threads I have worked at and I am not even sure I am doing it right.
I hope that this idea meets with your approval.

P.S. The respect thread I started is for Kodachi Kuno from Ranma 1/2 by the way.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 15, 2013)

That's cool..


----------



## Ashi (Oct 15, 2013)

*Suigetsu vs Haki*

Can Haki negate his hydration jutsu? It seems to work very similar to logia intangibility


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Oct 15, 2013)

It's discussed somewhere in there. Feel free to continue.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2013)

Another question:

How would I get the speed of Neo's flight during this scene? He flew into space ... within an amount of time ... 



3:13-3:40


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 17, 2013)

27 sec? outer space? >.> low end let say minimum distance from earth to outer space is 10,000 km from  ..  10,000 km / 27 sec
 370 km/sec =  mach 1254

I didn't check the vid it could be higher or lower depending on his position


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 17, 2013)

Who would be a good match for Hermaeus Mora?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 17, 2013)

Feats?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> 27 sec? outer space? >.> low end let say minimum distance from earth to outer space is 10,000 km from  ..  10,000 km / 27 sec
> 370 km/sec =  mach 1254
> 
> I didn't check the vid it could be higher or lower depending on his position



It would be nice if you could. 

I'm bad at this.


----------



## kluang (Oct 17, 2013)

Need more disney feat and battle


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 17, 2013)

You could go by the amount of the earth visible from that distance I guess.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 17, 2013)

Is there like a formula to use?


----------



## Solar (Oct 17, 2013)

Velocity = Distance/Time in seconds pizza.png

Satellites usually range in distance so we'll just separate them in terms of LEO, MEO, and HEO distances. I'll use the same time frame that an above poster used. 

LEO (lowest): 160,000 meters/27 seconds = 5,925.92 m/s or about Mach 17
LEO (Highest as well as MEO lowest) 2,000,000 meters/27 seconds = 74,074.07 m/s or about Mach 217
MEO (Highest as well as HEO lowest) = 35,786,000 meters/27 seconds = 1,325,407.407 m/s or about Mach 3,897

HEO highest has no upper boundary.



kluang said:


> Need more disney feat and battle



I have Wizards of Waverly Place feats in my signature: 

Not too many people do Disney stuff in general unless it's overused series like Kingdom Hearts or Marvel. I'd be willing to look at series if you were interested though.


----------



## kluang (Oct 18, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Velocity = Distance/Time in seconds pizza.png
> 
> Satellites usually range in distance so we'll just separate them in terms of LEO, MEO, and HEO distances. I'll use the same time frame that an above poster used.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about their classic characters such as King Triton,  Maleficent,  Snow White step mother etc


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 18, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Velocity = Distance/Time in seconds pizza.png
> 
> Satellites usually range in distance so we'll just separate them in terms of LEO, MEO, and HEO distances. I'll use the same time frame that an above poster used.
> 
> ...



So I assume people want to take the lowest? 

The timeframe was actually a little lower than that. Around *16 - 20* seconds.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 18, 2013)

Hermaeus Mora is one of the Daedric Princes; to be pacific fate, memories and knowledge. He (or really it) created his own dimension filled with forbidden knowledge, which is said to be infinite as many are lost wandering it forever. Miraak, the champion of Hermaeus Mora, looks down on you even after you defeat the life-wiper Alduin. Mora can absorb souls and knowledge through his tentacles by stabbing his victims.



)


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just played Radiant Defense (the games with the tower vs aliens) and I was wondering about some descriptions on the aliens and towers themselves like:



> comes from beyond the event horizon



Does coming from something beyond the event horizon something worth mentioning?



> rendering Earth-sized planets seismologically unstable for the next 200 years



Exactly how much force would this feat take? Forgot the whole description but I'm 100% sure its punches give this effect.

I also remember some alien destroying a moon with a single punch (how much force for that) and an alien capable of sucking in the entire atmosphere of an Earth-sized planet (is it possible to calc how much force would it take for that inhalation?)


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 19, 2013)

> Does coming from something beyond the event horizon something worth mentioning?



Er yea this usually mean that thing/being/Object escaped a blackhole giving him FTL speed...


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 20, 2013)

Should I ask a technical problem here or elsewhere?


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 20, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Should I ask a technical problem here or elsewhere?


NF actually has a technical support section.
Here:


Or if you have more forum-specific issues, you can ask them here:


Alternatively you can nag the forum Administrators about it.
Most of them are in invisible status so just drop a PM for a few of them and then wait until one (or more) of them replies.

If it's urgent you can also PM me.
I'll relay your message and hopefully that could speed up things.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 20, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> NF actually has a technical support section.
> Here:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'll try asking there, it's nothing big I just can't see images on my respect thread and wanted to try and fix that.


----------



## Solar (Oct 20, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> So I assume people want to take the lowest?
> 
> The timeframe was actually a little lower than that. Around *16 - 20* seconds.



Well, it depends on the context. The type of satellite it is and stuff.

You can just re-divide for me then. ;p


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 20, 2013)

Imperator100 said:


> Thank you! I'll try asking there, it's nothing big I just can't see images on my respect thread and wanted to try and fix that.


Then the tech department is the way to go.
They should be able to help.
Also check whether somebody recently made such thread in the section.


----------



## Solar (Oct 20, 2013)

No need. You just c+p from the side that says "IMG." Just delete the part that links to the url if you don't want it to link to your PB. Example: 

([*URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/1mperator100/media/59EnHandBlast3_zps2df122e5.png.html][*IMG]http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag108/1mperator100/59EnHandBlast3_zps2df122e5.png[/img][/url]) -->

([*IMG]http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag108/1mperator100/59EnHandBlast3_zps2df122e5.png[/img]) --> 

Get rid of the asterisks --> 

results in:


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> No need. You just c+p from the side that says "IMG." Just delete the part that links to the url if you don't want it to link to your PB. Example:
> 
> ([*URL=http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/1mperator100/media/59EnHandBlast3_zps2df122e5.png.html][*IMG]http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag108/1mperator100/59EnHandBlast3_zps2df122e5.png[/img][/url]) -->
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I got it to work! I can't believe but technology is finally working for me.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Well, it depends on the context. The type of satellite it is and stuff.
> 
> You can just re-divide for me then. ;p



I would assume it is an ordinary satellite. (Mind Control Satellite) Should be around 215km up maybe a bit more. 

Thanks very much. 

So maybe somewhere around Mach 40 ...


----------



## Kazu (Oct 22, 2013)

How strong is current doctor strange? I've only heard things about his classic version


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2013)

He is once again the Sorcerer Supreme, however I think he is still kinda weakened.


----------



## Kazu (Oct 22, 2013)

What kinds of feats does he have?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 22, 2013)

There were not a lot of instances I remember ... however ... during WWH he summoned Zom and merged with him ... fought fairly with the Hulk for a bit ... that's all I could remember.


----------



## kluang (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone make League Of Legends tier list?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 24, 2013)

It is kinda hard to do League of Legend stuff because most of it is gameplay. Very little videos and lore. 

But if you want to do it ... please do it.


----------



## Əyin (Oct 26, 2013)

Doctor Who is said to be Omniversal thanks to a focal point called The Glory. Is this legit somehow?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 26, 2013)

In the HULK wiki, it says his regan can reach the Mid-God level (regen from nothing).

When Hulk ever comeback from nothing ?

 The best regen feat that i remember is rip off his head (or part of his head).


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 28, 2013)

Wondering back to the old question ...

If a monster was made from a particle, say a Photon, does it mean it can travel as fast as a Photon? Or would it be something else?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 28, 2013)

Əyin said:


> Doctor Who is said to be Omniversal thanks to a focal point called The Glory. Is this legit somehow?


if it's a collection of multiverses then by ~our standarts it's more like megaversal (infinite or not idk, depends how many multiverses)


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 28, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Wondering back to the old question ...
> 
> If a monster was made from a particle, say a Photon, does it mean it can travel as fast as a Photon? Or would it be something else?



Mass affects acceleration and acceleration affect speed,  

a regular photon has miniscule mass it's close to nothing that it can accelerate at the speed of light, the monster is a combination of  photons giving it mass that also should lessen it's speed I'm not sure by how much though.

 I could be wrong


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm ... in many instances it just shows Photon Particles flying towards a single area and then forming the dragon ... 

I wonder if that can count for traveling speed?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2013)

well photon form probably can  but when he is dragon form he probably isn't,  just like Kizaru


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 29, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> well photon form probably can  but when he is dragon form he probably isn't,  just like Kizaru



Kizaru vs Galaxy Eyes Photon Dragon. 

Nah ... that would too ...

nah ....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I need Konami to make episodes focus on Galaxy Eyes. We don't want more Utopias.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 29, 2013)

What is the current stats of HST in Obd about speed, durability and DC ?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 30, 2013)

What would the destructive capacity of Ness (Earthbound) be?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 30, 2013)

eaebiakuya said:


> What is the current stats of HST in Obd about speed, durability and DC ?



God Tiers[Juubito, RS, Juubi] have small moon~planet level dc and durability, subrelativistic speed.
|
Top Tiers[BM Naruto/Minato, Hashirama, Madara, Prime Whitebeard.] have small country~continent level dc and durability, mach 140~mach 600 speed.
|
High Tiers[Admirals, Nagato, The bijuu] have small to large island level dc and durability, MHS speed.
|
Mid Tiers[Onoki, Yama-G, Monster Aizen, SM Naruto, Sasuke, Luffy] generally have city level dc and dura, hypersonic+ speed.
|
Low Tiers[Jiraiya, Kages, Gai, Ulquiorra, Wan Piss mid to low high tiers] generally have town level dc and dura, hypersonic+ speed.
|
Fodder Tiers[Bleach VCs, Base K12] have mcb dc and dura, hypersonic~hypersonic+ speed. 
|
Anybody without dc greater than city block level or hax is irrelevant.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 30, 2013)

Speed difference between nardo, One piece and Bleach is pretty huge

Nardo has sub relastivistic, top tier Bm naruto and anyone on his tier are around triple digit mach
One Piece Mach 600 top tier, Not sure how fast the M3 currently is 
Bleach is forever mach 20+ .....


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 31, 2013)

At what point vs a character does Toonforce become irrelevant?

Example Galactus vs Bugs Bunny.
Bugs vs Spongebob
Bugs vs Superman

etc


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2013)

> Galactus vs Bugs Bunny.
> Bugs vs Spongebob
> Bugs vs Superman



Bugs can use a pencil and erase them, any Cube level - LT's tier list  should be able to stop bugs or not. 

We usually equate toon force to reality warping. Bugs is a 4th wall crosser unlike normal toonforcers that's why he is very highly regarded ..He is shown to even draw his very own cartoon.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2013)

4-th wall doesn't do much in battle

and some people think other people just wank Bugs 


and pre-crisis/Golden Supes should be able to take Bugses best


----------



## eaebiakuya (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you guys.

What about Toriko-verse stats ?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 31, 2013)

> 4-th wall doesn't do much in battle



Not when the guy is portrayed to draw/film his own show.  He practically talks to the writer on a daily basis in his old show. 



> What about Toriko-verse stats ?



Mach 1000 mid tier
 Teraton - petaton DC

Mach 30000 top tier for reaction
petaton - exaton Probably DC


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 31, 2013)

> Not when the guy is portrayed to draw/film his own show. He practically talks to the writer on a daily basis in his old show.


Deadpool does that too


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 31, 2013)

I wrote some respect threads. Are they any good?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Oct 31, 2013)

Any way to know how big this explosion is at a minimum?


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 31, 2013)

Does OBD consider Warhammer 40k & Fantasy to be the same universe?

If so, could greater demons in fantasy be scaled to ones from 40k?


----------



## Solar (Oct 31, 2013)

TTGL said:


> I wrote some respect threads. Are they any good?



I would categorize their feats based off of type of skill and category.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 6, 2013)

Is it ok to bump some threads I made a week ago that no one commented on?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 6, 2013)

Yea you can one week is not really a necro.  if it was older than a month don't bother with it..


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 9, 2013)

Should Darkfalz (Phantasy Star) get a wiki page?


----------



## Solar (Nov 9, 2013)

S-sure. Someone who has access would have to know about it enough to make the pages though. You can also make a respect thread in the respect dome (RD) for the character if you want.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey I always wondered why Haru's on Island level? Cuz last time I checked, I dont remember him, or Lucia performing Island level attacks with Decaforce/Decalogue...or did I miss something? Maybe people were powerscaling off Megido...but I dont really see how you can scale sword attacks to a firebreath bomb...from my logic, powerscaling DC only works when the two methods of offense are similar(hence why Series like DBZ are so easy to use powerscaling, because all Ki attacks are so frickin basic & not that complicated)

I understand why they have Island durability(tanking Megido's attack), but DESTRUCTIVE CAPACITY...??? I dont see where that happened...love Haru & Rave Master, but I was just wondering bout that.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Nov 14, 2013)

General question:

If one were trying to make a verse that wasn't stupidly overpowered (DC, Vertigo, Marvel, Dr. Who,etc), but still has Top Tiers, some High-Tiers, that COMFORTABLY solo the current HST (with Juubito, Bach, Admirals, Whitebeard, etc) what would be the bare minimum of feats needed?


----------



## animalia (Nov 14, 2013)

3 questions

1: If I want to get a character added to the battle dome wiki what is the best way to go about it making a respect thread for the character or making a respect thread for the character's series?

2: once said thread is made how do I bring it to the attention of someone who can edit the wiki?

&

3: any additional tips or ideas on how I should go about doing this?


----------



## Solar (Nov 14, 2013)

TheGloryXros said:


> Hey I always wondered why Haru's on Island  level?



I can't answer that. You can powerscale if one character is stronger than the other though. The attacks don't necessarily have to be the same type of attack (I haven't read whatever series you're talking about so I can't get into specifics about this series). It only needs to be similar or higher in potential energy output. Don't know why a Haru fan hasn't answered this yet (there are tons of them here I think) but this is the best I can do. 



BankaiLegend3135 said:


> General question:
> 
> If one were trying to make a verse that wasn't stupidly overpowered (DC, Vertigo, Marvel, Dr. Who,etc), but still has Top Tiers, some High-Tiers, that COMFORTABLY solo the current HST (with Juubito, Bach, Admirals, Whitebeard, etc) what would be the bare minimum of feats needed?



Solid planet level to large planet level in DC and durability. Should also be massively hypersonic+ as well with some good range should be enough imo. Someone with lower stats could also do it but they'd need to have potent hax and high speed with good range to pull it off. 



animalia said:


> 3 questions
> 
> 1: If I want to get a character added to the battle dome wiki what is the best way to go about it making a respect thread for the character or making a respect thread for the character's series?
> 
> ...



If the character has enough feats on their own, you can def make a respect thread for just the character. You can also make one for the series itself since if the series itself doesn't have a page then it'll need to be made along with the character profile. A character needs to be linked to a series profile so it'd help if you made a respect thread for the series in general. 

You can ask anyone who has access to the wiki (which is almost everyone and their mother here) to add it for you. It'd help if they knew about the series as well but if you do a good enough job on the respect thread then anyone should be able to help you. 

I suggest making a series respect thread in general. Personally I prefer making respect threads over making profiles on the wiki since I have more control that way. In your case, you don't have access to the wiki so you'd have to ask someone to edit something for you every time you want to update or edit.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 14, 2013)

What makes the statement in SDK seems so dubious to the point that the verse getting a downgrade? I did not get why that very well ;hmm


----------



## Scratchy (Nov 14, 2013)

What's the energy needed to push the moon out of orbit?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 14, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> I can't answer that. You can powerscale if one character is stronger than the other though. The attacks don't necessarily have to be the same type of attack (I haven't read whatever series you're talking about so I can't get into specifics about this series). It only needs to be similar or higher in potential energy output. Don't know why a Haru fan hasn't answered this yet (there are tons of them here I think) but this is the best I can do.



I already know about powerscaling working by being stronger than another character; however, what doesn't work is when the two have different abilities, or have a different offense output. For example, taking hax into account when it comes to character abilities.

I find it hard to "powerscale" a firebreathing attack(a ranged attack) to swordswings(a melee attack).

But now that I think about it, I guess it's just powerscaling off of Shuda, since he defeated Megido via slash, and it's just measure of damage output & not AoE.


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Nov 15, 2013)

Is YYH still more powerful than Naruto or has that ship sailed?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 15, 2013)

The ship sunk.  juubito/juubi can solo the verse. BM Nardo can clear a gauntlet


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 15, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> The ship sunk.  juubito/juubi can solo the verse.



Not quite sure of making that sort of claim...especially considering just how close the two are in power, Narutoverse simply being faster; I'm pretty sure Top-Tiers like Raizen-level would give the Ten-Tails a problem...then again, this is just my assumption, and I have no hardcore facts to back it up, so I admit my argument's not much.



> BM Nardo can clear a gauntlet



Just wondering, but if Naruto were to ever get in a fight w/ a YuYu Hakusho character like, say, Yusuke, wouldnt the fight presume both characters to be in base form before the fight starts? (Assuming the person making the fight doesnt specify) So shouldnt Yusuke be able to blitz before Naruto gets to transform to Tailed Beast Mode, or is the speed difference in Naruto's base form not even that significant? Base Naruto's, like, what, Mach 50-ish?


----------



## Solar (Nov 15, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> What makes the statement in SDK seems so dubious to the point that the verse getting a downgrade? I did not get why that very well ;hmm



Something about you can't stack multipliers more than once. 



Scratchy said:


> What's the energy needed to push the moon out of orbit?



3.8e28 joules + some more for momentum I believe.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 15, 2013)

TheGloryXros said:


> -snip-



YYH characters

DC = 1 tt 
Speed mach = 1xx+

BM Nardo
DC = 2 tt
Speed = mach 1xx+ obviously he has this reaction at base. 

Juubito
DC = triple digit teraton-with possible exaton
Speed = sub relastivistic

Where is close there?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 15, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> YYH characters
> 
> DC = 1 tt
> Speed mach = 1xx+
> ...



Case taken; then yea, I'll agree then, Ten-Tails solos


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 15, 2013)

How much power is required to cut a being the size of two Moons in half?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

Which moon are you talking about  also any other info/visual you can link?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2013)

Masser and Secunda of Nirn (on which lies Tambriel). The two Moons are said to be Lorkhans severed halves, who was cut in two and had his heart torn out by Trinimac (who later became Malacarth).


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

So he cut someone in two and the guy that was cut in half became two moons


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2013)

Lorkhan also made the mortal universe (Mundus is only the size of a solar system, but he still has that feat), so if he were that big it wouldn't be too much of a shock.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

If he made a universe he technically is classified as universe level.  and anyone that could kill him is obviously a universal+ character.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 16, 2013)

He's solar at minimum though. Assuming he's at his minimum, how much striking force will it take to cut him in half?


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Nov 16, 2013)

Juubito is listed as Continental level...um...why? 

I know we love our Calcs and all, but do we understand the implications of such a claim? That's basically saying he can destroy Asia or Australia (though obviously he could with multiple and multiple Bijuudama's at once) I figured most DC was based on what they could do in a single move. What's shown ON PANEL never goes above busting an area of mountains....so why is Continental-level even on the table when we have universes who've done what Juubito has claimed to be ON SCREEN with no need for calculation bullshit stacking his power up?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ooooooooooooooooooooh another one who doesn't like calcs appeared 

Or he just don't like Naruto stomping his favorite verse?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 16, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Ooooooooooooooooooooh another one who doesn't like calcs appeared
> 
> Or he just don't like Naruto stomping his favorite verse?



That's another thing I never understood ... who cares if a verse is getting more powerful?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

TBH I also somewhat questioned putting the Ten-Tails at Multi-Continent Level. I mean, wasnt that based off of THIS calc...?



I dont really feel comfortable in taking that visual seriously...I'm not sure if we can take this visual as an ACTUAL showing of what the Ten-Tails really did in the past...this is a common thing a lot of stories do, isn't it? Whenever there's some sort of legendary thing, they'll show visuals of things about it that may seem hyperbolic at times...

I'm not against Narutoverse getting stronger, BTW, I'm all FOR Naruto(I defend it against the OPtards for sure LOL), but I just find taking that visual as literal measurement of the Ten-Tails' power to be strange.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

No we haven't been using that except for prime Juubi or rikudo senin there's another calc putting him at triple digit teraton-petaton . That calc is exaton which is moon level 

 just checked the blog there's a single digit exaton calc for current juubi that's what is giving it the multicontinent two digit exaton is moon level and the calc you link has three digit exaton


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> No we haven't been using that except for prime Juubi or rikudo senin there's another calc putting him at triple digit teraton-petaton . That calc is exaton which is moon level



So what put him on Multi-Continent Level...? Was it Obito's "Flower Tailed Beast Bomb" thing? Cuz if it was that, I'd...SOMEWHAT understand, but at the same time, not really sure if you can say the Ten-Tails could do such a thing on its own...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

I edited my post


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> I edited my post



Oh, ok, got it. Thanks. I understand it now. And to shut down any haters refuting this, it's obviously measure of damage output & not simply AoE, right?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

it's measure of energy


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> it's measure of energy



Yup; got it.

Also, for another question, there are people who refute that Superman has Supernova-level(or as you guys put it, "Star System" durability) by arguing the surface area of what he tanks isnt nearly that much, and is barely...I forgot what they said, but it's around simple Planet level or less, considering how far he was from the center...what do I argue against that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

Superman tanked this


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Superman tanked this



Oh yea, I've used this before LOL

So yea, this is at least Star Level+ isnt it?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> yep                .



Is the OBDWiki outdated on its DC scale then? Cuz it says Star level starts at Tenatons...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2013)

wiki is outdated in everything


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2013)

TheGloryXros said:


> Is the OBDWiki outdated on its DC scale then? Cuz it says Star level starts at Tenatons...



Wiki is pretty much outdated on everything and it can't keep up with the HST calc which changes almost every week


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

So what's Star level's energy yield at currently?


----------



## Solar (Nov 16, 2013)

Small star does start at 2.9 tenatons. Star level starts at 164.9 tenatons.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Small star does start at 2.9 tenatons. Star level starts at 164.9 tenatons.



So wait, then how can you claim Superman's above Star level then based on the planetary collision tanking feat?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 16, 2013)

TheGloryXros said:


> So wait, then how can you claim Superman's above Star level then based on the planetary collision tanking feat?



because that's what it was IIRC.

it just isn't in tenatons or whatever.

if you converted it should be higher.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 16, 2013)

it's in kilofoes 

which is a lot higher than tenatons


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 16, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's in kilofoes
> 
> which is a lot higher than tenatons



Oh ok. Got it. Thanks.


----------



## taro420 (Nov 17, 2013)

In Saint Seiya, what does kgw mean?


----------



## s0rry (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a question about the Yu Yu Hakusho characters feats, many of them have "class P+" in their lifting strength after reaching, meaning they can lift moons and asteroids, where is the proof for this? The closest thing to proof I see is "Yusuke is superior to Hokushin which makes him Class P+ in lifting", "Hokushin could crush Yusuke which makes him P+ in lifting" so the proof goes around in circles.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know about you, but I just want to be able edit the wiki pages so I can put in all the wins for every random character I see .3. ... *cough* respect for the Umineko verse and Dante


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

s0rry said:


> I have a question about the Yu Yu Hakusho characters feats, many of them have "class P+" in their lifting strength after reaching, meaning they can lift moons and asteroids, where is the proof for this? The closest thing to proof I see is "Yusuke is superior to Hokushin which makes him Class P+ in lifting", "Hokushin could crush Yusuke which makes him P+ in lifting" so the proof goes around in circles.



Wiki is outdated class p+ isn't moon level anymore it's pj or something which I forgot. But we use a new terms now.  Willy and the other should know.


----------



## s0rry (Nov 17, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Wiki is outdated class p+ isn't moon level anymore it's pj or something which I forgot. But we use a new terms now.  Willy and the other should know.



Ok so shouldn't some of the stuff like that P+ feat be removed? Since there's no reference is fake, the person who put it up didn't prove how squishing Yusuke = being able to lift the moon in the first place.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

you misunderstood the P+ is right It is city/mountain busting,

What's wrong is the wiki classification, which put P as moon/planetoid which is currently outdated

moon level is NJ, or something.


----------



## s0rry (Nov 17, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> you misunderstood the P+ is right It is city/mountain busting,
> 
> What's wrong is the wiki classification, which put P as moon/planetoid which is currently outdated
> 
> moon level is NJ, or something.



I'm talking about lifting strength (strength 1), not Striking strength (strength 2).


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 17, 2013)

Who's the one editing the Wiki? They really need to get on that LOL

Anyway, with my new question:

Whenever Naruto is in a Crossover Match, whenever we say he can speedblitz a person like, say for example, Lucci, usually this is referring to his Tailed Beast form, correct, since THAT's the form that's faster? Well, do people ever consider the transformation time before making that claim? Cuz I always thought that if a character who is slower than their opponent has a form that's faster than their opponent can't transform in time, then it's pretty much pointless & they still get speedblitzed.

Unless the fight usually starts at a considerable distance...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2013)

The transformation is instant and he doesn't need to do anything to transform he just need to think about the transformation and he has a 3 digit mach reaction or higher, since before the end of the fight with Obito he can practically follow him. so even if he starts in base it wouldn't mean much to the fight. he still blitzes the shit of anyone slower than his BM form. The distance is 20 meter for OBD matches unless stated.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

^ agreed, Thanos is below cops level and Surfer is below Black Panther level


----------



## Source (Nov 18, 2013)

Someone edit their stats to below Mexican level+


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 18, 2013)

would stomp Thanos


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Nov 20, 2013)

Is Naruto on Samurai Deeper Kyo's level or has it too been surpassed by Juubito feats?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 20, 2013)

YYH>> SDK in power level.  that should answer your question..

SDK is superior in speed  but not by that much or not.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 21, 2013)

So is Plankton splitting atoms a legit thing?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 22, 2013)

Also ... is there any way to figure out how much force it would take to slice through a statue in this video?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 22, 2013)

Linko everything is given in that the force can be calculated. if someone can get the scaling


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 22, 2013)

How fast does Whirlwind Sprint make Dovakhin go?


----------



## Kazu (Nov 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> YYH>> SDK in power level.  that should answer your question..
> 
> SDK is superior in speed  but not by that much or not.



Actually it's been downgraded to only hypersonic, because mhs came from stacking multipliers.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yea I remember something like that happening but I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Linko everything is given in that the force can be calculated. if someone can get the scaling



Sometimes I wish I know how to math and physics.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey just wondering, but is there an easier way to see your Reputation thing other than having to go to "Edit My Profile" and such?


----------



## Kazu (Nov 23, 2013)

TheGloryXros said:


> Hey just wondering, but is there an easier way to see your Reputation thing other than having to go to "Edit My Profile" and such?



Check your User CP


----------



## TheGloryXros (Nov 23, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Check your User CP



Oh, ok, thanks.

And how do you reply to a comment made by giving a reputation? (Or can you even do that in the first place? If not I'm thinking of making a blog about addressing what the guy said)


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 23, 2013)

How big an explosion that occurred 1000kms above ground needs to be in order to be visible to everyone living on the Earth?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 23, 2013)

technically that would be impossible since earth is a sphere in shape ... it won't be visible to the other side however big it is....


----------



## Kazu (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it possible to figure the distance this energy blast went?


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 24, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> technically that would be impossible since earth is a sphere in shape ... it won't be visible to the other side however big it is....



That's true. The text goes like this:





> The flash of the explosion wrapped around the Earth luminously.
> At that time.
> The people of the warring country .
> The creatures living on the sea.
> ...



Would this be planet (Earth) sized, then?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2013)

The only explanation would be it created a massive firestorm.  that would be possible. Not sure how much yield it needed.  this site might help


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2013)

> Would this be planet (Earth) sized, then?


potentially planet-szied (or close) light flash, yeah


not sure how to calc that though, flash =/= explosion fireball or blastwave and also explosions are very different in the vacuum of space (bigger IIRC) then in the atmosphere


ask willy perhaps


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Nov 24, 2013)

Question:which way does the Minato vs Kizaru stomp? just curiosity .w.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 24, 2013)

Oomura Yoshitsugu said:


> That's true. The text goes like this:
> 
> Would this be planet (Earth) sized, then?


The amount of things needed to happen would render a significant portion of the planet dead or at minimum horribly burned and blinded


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright. Thanks a lot for the answers.


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, you can calc the attack's energy based on its size and luminosity.
But since no eyes were burned as a result, the calc's value would be likely below planet level.

After a quick Google search, I found this:


The threshold of the eye is apparently between 200-400 j/cm^2
Let's use 200, then.
Since the blast must've been some distance away from the Earth, let's say its radius is 7000 km
That equals 7e8 cm
The sphere volume of this is 6.15752E+18
200*6.15752E+18/4184e6 ~ *294 gigatons*

...Yeah.
If we use luminosity that doesn't sound too impressive.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, that's still better than nothing. It's not bad as a low end. Thanks. 

Something I previously forgot, the whole explosion can be seen in this video. I wonder if it's possible to get the true power of the explosion by downscaling it from the flashlight, which is distinguishable from the center.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4cWtJASAUk[/YOUTUBE]

Had messed up with the video. Phone posting sucks.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 26, 2013)

How strong this atack is? Town level or city level?



*Spoiler*: __ 










The boat has at least three times the size of a house


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 26, 2013)

You might be able to use horizon scaling for that one.

Might come out to island level if you do it that way.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 27, 2013)

Would reading an entire book within a few seconds count as a speed/reaction feat? And if so, how impressive would that be? I'm think it could, but my knowledge of "reacting" to multiple objects (in this case the moving pages) is limited, and for all I know it could just be a bloated faster than the eye mixed with high  speed thinking.


----------



## Solar (Nov 27, 2013)

Just follow the steps in this thread:


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 28, 2013)

What is Exodia's DC?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 28, 2013)

He harmed zorc so you can most likely scale it to him, he only died because Simon's life force is not strong enough which he was using to materialize....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 28, 2013)

Is Mad Jim Jaspers a good match for Lord English?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 29, 2013)

TTGL said:


> What is Exodia's DC?



I believe at least in the large planet level if you powerscale from Zorc himself.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



What beings aside from lol-omnipotence and comics could beat LT,pre-retcon beyonder and molecule man if theres any (i'm not going make a thread i just want to know by pure curiosity)


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 29, 2013)

TOAA.  Author insert Character.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 30, 2013)

I said people without lol-omnipotence


----------



## willyvereb (Nov 30, 2013)

Perfectio, perhaps?
Its weakness is actually fairly similar to MJJ's.
As in, imprisoning him in the space between universes surrounded by nothingness.

But you were in the OBD for some time so you should know that not many people like these so-called "multiveral matches".


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 30, 2013)

willyvereb said:


> Perfectio, perhaps?
> Its weakness is actually fairly similar to MJJ's.
> As in, imprisoning him in the space between universes surrounded by nothingness.
> 
> But you were in the OBD for some time so you should know that not many people like these so-called "multiveral matches".



I know that very well willy,afterall when i first come here i did one was really stupid and you closed it 

I'm not searching for people that can beat them for threads i just really want to know  who would be able to beat them or at least make a tie(maybe someone in some untraslated novel have one) but theres some people with crazy abstractions that would be really a match i mean a tie at best,i just want to know since i never saw someone saying about them being defeated or in a tie.


----------



## Solar (Nov 30, 2013)

I think there's a good chance that there is a verse stronger than Marvel out there. You're going have to look into some obscure fiction or works that aren't from English speaking countries or Japan to find them though. Or you can publish your own. If you're work is really good and effort is put into it, you probably don't even need to publish it for it to be noticed by the online community.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 30, 2013)

bern suggsverse is stronger than marvel no need to look for one


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 30, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Is Mad Jim Jaspers a good match for Lord English?



Probably not.

afaik MJJ is multiversal or something.

LE is Universal at best.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 2, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> bern suggsverse is stronger than marvel no need to look for one



I  will never accept the existence of suggsverse,but because NLF rules that thing so i don't see the point using it. So yeah i will try looking into some fiction out there,maybe in some visual,or light nove, or some book that is unstralated and in a lenguage that i don't know how to read


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 2, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Or you can publish your own.


----------



## Solar (Dec 3, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> bern suggsverse is stronger than marvel no need to look for one



I don't acknowledge false idols.


Though I'd have a better time accepting it if he some thought into crafting a better story.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2013)

> On the schematic for Battlecast Cho'Gath, his Feral Scream is emitted by "451 Exawatt Omnisonic Speakers"; 1 Exawatt equals 1,000,000,000,000,000,000 watts. For reference, 451 Exawatts is almost 2600 times the power Earth receives from the Sun. In 1 second, it releases more energy than 2000 Tsar Bombas, the most powerful nuclear device in history, or 100 gigatons of TNT.



Can this count as DC?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 3, 2013)

that brings up something I've been debating with myself for a awhile now.

are skins "canon"?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 3, 2013)

The only one I am really sure of being canon is Nurse Akali.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Dec 4, 2013)

Ignoring the Oxygen problem, can anyone in DBZ survive in the Sun  ?


----------



## Solar (Dec 4, 2013)

Last I checked, they should be able to.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Dec 4, 2013)

Bernkastel said:


> Last I checked, they should be able to.



Since what arc ? Who is the weakest who could ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone with continent level+ durability


----------



## eaebiakuya (Dec 4, 2013)

We can always assume that Continent Level durability = you can survive in the surface of the sun ?


----------



## Solar (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty sure that's for surviving in the center of the sun.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Write a fiction stronger than marvel if you want bern, it's not hard. That's what I did.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 5, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Write a fiction stronger than marvel if you want bern, it's not hard. That's what I did.



Well... can you write something stronger than Suggsverse?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Dec 5, 2013)

Supreme Kai can create Stars ? Some people claim he said that in BoG, but im not sure if it is true.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Əyin said:


> Well... can you write something stronger than Suggsverse?




I'm fairly sure suggsverse caps out at aleph-fixed point, because it is implied in the text aleph(ALL)>ALL.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> I believe at least in the large planet level if you powerscale from Zorc himself.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




Ellane Belloc
The Great Evil Beast
YHVH
Shub Niggurath
Nyarthathotep
Eldergod Demonbane
Deus
Scathan the Approver
Characters from my childhood universe

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann, bitches






Nightbringer said:


> Probably not.
> 
> afaik MJJ is multiversal or something.
> 
> LE is Universal at best.



His wiki page says multiversial though. Who has more swagger?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 5, 2013)

> Ellane Belloc
> The Great Evil Beast
> YHVH
> Shub Niggurath
> ...


none of those can beat LT except maybe Scathan and only if you take his feat(s) completely literally and seriously


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm often away from the internet, sometimes for a few days. This is fine I trust?


----------



## That Background Character (Dec 5, 2013)

Can I make a respect thread that is all ready made, like OnePunch Man, so I can update it?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> none of those can beat LT except maybe Scathan and only if you take his feat(s) completely literally and seriously



Why not? All of them are easily omniversial (except Scathan, who is made of hax). Some have effortlessly disposed of megaversial nigh-omnipotent beings like Living Tribunal, and some may even be omnipotent, depending on how you look at their powers.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 5, 2013)

That Background Character said:


> Can I make a respect thread that is all ready made, like OnePunch Man, so I can update it?



I think it'll be fine


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Elder god demonbane has no feats for real at all,he should be megaversal at least but since theres not translation we don't know his true power that he has 


LT is multi-megaversal+ (though i'm pretty sure that YHYV can create more megaverses and destroy too,he created one why not more? but i can be wrong LON too should be able to do that) just saying


----------



## Solar (Dec 5, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Write a fiction stronger than marvel if you want bern, it's not hard. That's what I did.



Novel Pikachu is my next fanfic



That Background Character said:


> Can I make a respect thread that is all ready made, like OnePunch Man, so I can update it?



If the current one hasn't been updated in a while (months or something) I don't see why not. Otherwise, don't see the need for it. Should ask the owner of the current respect thread though just to make sure.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Why not? All of them are easily omniversial (except Scathan, who is made of hax). Some have effortlessly disposed of megaversial nigh-omnipotent beings like Living Tribunal, and some may even be omnipotent, depending on how you look at their powers.





lokoxDZz said:


> though i'm pretty sure that YHYV can create more megaverses and destroy too,he created one why not more? but i can be wrong LON too should be able to do that) just saying


you're both clueless ck


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> you're both clueless ck



Why not give actual reasons?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

too lazy


check the wiki or better - old threads or something


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> too lazy
> 
> 
> check the wiki or better - old threads or something



I've seen the old threads and wiki, before even writing that. Needless to say I disagree. Some of the old threads don't seem to exist either. If you're too lazy then I'm going to remain unconvinced, seeing as though they're all at least megaversial, and can even stomp lesser megaversial characters, or defeat even greater beings than themselves.


*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way The Crimson King, Orh and a character I made up today also wins (I can assure you that this is an awesome and very well written character).


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

TTGL said:


> I've seen the old threads and wiki, before even writing that. Needless to say I disagree. Some of the old threads don't seem to exist either. If you're too lazy then I'm going to remain unconvinced, seeing as though they're all at least megaversial, and can even stomp lesser megaversial characters, or defeat even greater beings than themselves.
> 
> By the way The Crimson King, Orh and a character I made up today also wins (I can assure you that this is an awesome and very well written character).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2013)

TTGL said:


> (I can assure you that this is an awesome and very well written character)


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2013)

jesus christ the QUALITY on these gifs


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

So you have nothing? LT loses then, as you have nothing more than sarcastic gifs to support your argument.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

LT loses to STTGL


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2013)

since I'm feeling nice I'll explain for you.

you see around here we have this little thing called the burden of proof, it's what separates MVC from ODC.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

I've supplied evidence and reasons. All I've been told is that I'm wrong, but have been given no arguments to back up the claim. I've given a few feats to back up my argument, but haven't gotten any in return. I listed characterss who butchered the equivilent of LT in their universe (Elaine), and even threatened omnipotents (Great Evil Beast) and defeated the ultimate being in their universe, in which there is more than one multiverse (Demonbane, Deus), those who rein supreme over megaversial beings and can smite them with a single strike or grant them even more power (YHVH. I'm more than happy to share actual feats rather than sarcastic gifs.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 6, 2013)

just saying someone is omniversal/beat up a dude who was megaversal or whatever isn't evidence.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

He asked for people who could beat LT, so I gave a list. If you want me to get some scans or whatever, I can.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

I want scans


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 6, 2013)

Here is Elaine Butchering DC's equivilent of the Living Tribunal. Some say one of them is equal to LT, others say both of them combined are more like LT (others say Spectre is DC's LT). Michael is capable of creating infinite amounts of energy and Lucifer is megaversial over his multiverse and the main DC multiverse. She butchered both of them with little effort.

Here is Lucifer saying that he has his very own multiverse to back that up. Lucifer also tanked a multiversial Big Bang with no problems.


The Great Evil Beast is even stronger than that. Strong enough to challenge even the Presence, who is the omnipotent being in DC. The Presence had to absorb the Great Evil Beast in the end. Lucifer too tries to seal away Hell along with Azazel and Beelzebub to protect it.
Here's a respect thread for it from KMC, will lot's of scans.


Demonbane creates multiverses with mere attacks (YHVH does similar, only by merely blinking).


From one of the Demon (this is a weaker version than Eldergod, yet it destroys and creates countless Universes and grows so big it makes an infinite multiverse look like a snow globe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



_The two machine gods changed size and shape, rebuilt spell structures, flew and ran through hundreds, thousands of worlds, and fought.
At one point, the two people swung thousand swords. At other point, they became bullets.
At certain point, they traded attacks in femto second(). At another point, they spent billions years to clash with imposing hits.
At one point, they vibrated dimension through clash of swords. At another time, they destroyed dimension with bombarding shells.
They accelerated, reversed, stopped or decimated flow of cause and effect, destroyed, created countless universes, painted the history over and clashed. 
Next---,
Where they reached was beyond super time and super space, at the top of super dimension? super super space time continuum.
At there, Edgar and Al Azif watched.
Infinite universes popping like bubbles.
Inside infinite time loop like chain.
Infinite Demonbane fought, fought, and fought.
They were one of feasible possibilities.
They were one of chosen possibilities.
They were one of lost possibilities.
Infinitely intersecting and circulating like flow of blood, getting at one point. Infinite yet one fate, a part of it, yet entirety. 
Entire eternal time, eternity beyond eternity. Infinite eternity chain?
Eternal evil cutting sword, DEMONBANE Athleta Aeternum fought, fought and fought.
And?_




The Klein Bottle, created by Nyathathotep, is a megaverse consisting of an infinite amount of multiverses each containing infinite more Universes which have pocket Universes within. Part of the explanation an a reference to the multiverse holding test tubes.



 (I'll get more infomation on the Klein Bottle later, in the meantime, Yog Sothoth, who is made of Multiverses, is here to entertain).


More later, if you want it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 6, 2013)

> *Some say* one of them is equal to LT, *others say* both of them combined are more like LT (*others say* Spectre is DC's LT)


wonderful arguments 

throw in





> the omnipotent being


and you've got a real good case


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 6, 2013)

Tobikage>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Paedobane top tiers

Get wrekt, scrubs


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh lord this thread.  Anyway Lucifer did'nt tank the Multiversal big bang, Michael sort of allowed Lucy to manipulate those energies(not stated but look at the other instances I'm about to mention), Michael has beaten Lucifer during the war in Heaven IIRC and when Michael gave Elaine Belloc his powers(before Yahweh made her God), Lucifer did get some burns from Michael's released energy. Lucifer is comparable to Michael however, difference is negligable and their pros and cons balance each other out.



> The Great Evil Beast is even stronger than that. Strong enough to challenge even the Presence, who is the omnipotent being in DC



Then he's not Omnipotent if something threatened him eh?Not to mention he's been threatened before by Swamp Thing. He's gone on record to admit there are powers greater than him to Lucifer and the Primal Monitor is so big the DC Multiverse is a tiny spot on it.

The word Omnipotent means nothing as it's just a fancy word thrown around and if you're going to shamelessly mention these so called "Supreme beings" losing then that makes them not Omnipotent in the sense you want, Omnipotent in the sense of great power but only that.

For those who can beat LT

DC
-Presence/Great Evil Beast
-Elaine Belloc post ruler of DC
-Primal Monitor
-Those unknown higher powers than Yahweh

Maybe Lucifer+Michael could do it as well.

Marvel
-Pre Retcon Beyonder
-Pre Retcon MM
-Thanos with HOTU
-TOAA
-Squirrel girl(do not underestimate the power of squirrels in fiction)

Something took out the LT currently, what it was or whether that was the real LT is not known untill that plot developes but if it's a new cosmic then perhaps that too. 

There are others in fiction but you basically have to go above Infinite universes level aka above massively Multiversal+ types. This thread is going down the gutter, the user in question is also abusing fallacies by throwing around words like Omnipotent or saying that beating the equivalent of LT in some other universe means being able to beat LT. The equivalent of LT in some other universe could be a planet buster at best.

The answer for who can beat LT: Throw every Uber wanked out cosmic in fiction that can solo 99% of fiction easily as candidates, whether they can win or not is another matter but not worth going pages over every single one considering how retardedly insane these characters are to a point resetting a Multiverse with infinite universes is below them. 

You may continue or drop the issue. Just giving my 2cents.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Dec 6, 2013)

eaebiakuya said:


> Supreme Kai can create Stars ? Some people claim he said that in BoG, but im not sure if it is true.



Anyone knows ?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> wonderful arguments
> 
> throw in
> and you've got a real good case



All we know is, he's called the stig.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 7, 2013)

Why does  put it only at building level?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Why does  put it only at building level?



Mostly because he don't have destructive feats better without summoning the entire universe with himself,on the other hands his atacks can cut through anything and i think he cuted through a extreme durable material that makes his atacks powerfull enough to deal damage to nearly anything,but in feats of destructive or capacity he don't have anything above that.


Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 9, 2013)

How big is the entire Elder Scrolls Universe (including Oblivion, Mundus, Aetherius and the Void)?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 9, 2013)

incalculable level+++++++++++


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Kazu (Dec 10, 2013)

That probably more like a pillar than a building of any sort.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok. :s I asked because I saw on the site it said that 



> A Turret, also called a Tower, is a heavy fortification that blocks the enemy's minion waves and champions' path to the Nexus.



Felt like Master Yi could do better than that.


----------



## Dogescartes (Dec 10, 2013)

His dunks are inmaterial.


If we go by game feat, Master Yi has one , if not the highest DPS of all champions.

Sadly Riot Nerfed his resets. Is was kinda a problem, in low elo, but it was viable in platinum + somehow.


Now he is a shadow of his former self.

QQ


i admit the champion is binary as fuck, but why the hell Riot tried to remake him, to gut him then,


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 10, 2013)

fedecala said:


> His dunks are inmaterial.
> 
> 
> If we go by game feat, Master Yi has one , if not the highest DPS of all champions.
> ...


 
Lol.

Well ... I don't think people count game feats? 

I thought it was natural that they made a character good and then nerf it, and rebuff it later, and renerf? 

------------------

That's why I want to try to pull some feats from LalalaDemacia.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Dec 14, 2013)

How should we treat stat boosting moves for pokemon matches? Should we scrap them altogether or treat them like a mini Kaioken 4x multiplier to calc'd stats (which sounds pretty much like calc stacking)?.

This has always bothered me. Don't want it one way or the other, just wanna know what the general consensus is.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 17, 2013)

What's the policy of bumping threads that have never been posted on? Should I always ask beforehand?

(A thread in mind is this one

)


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 17, 2013)

make a new and better one. that thing is more than 1 year old. 

Just a suggestion drop the wall of text when you make a new one.  or make it in a format that won't make people's eyes cross.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 17, 2013)

Ok then, thanks!


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Actual speed, attack energy etc doesn't scale linearly with Pokemon stats.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 17, 2013)

This may sound like a dumb question but why does Wonder Woman have planet level striking strength when all here planet level feats were lifting/pulling something with assistance? Or is it from powerscaling? 

EDIT: Then in again she is always portrayed as being Superman's equal albiet slightly weaker

Also about Ares' being a Galaxy+ buster what feat/statement is this from?


----------



## Kazu (Dec 18, 2013)

Can someone link me the scan that says that star platinum is FTL?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2013)

It was Silver chariot who is FTL, He killed a LS guy early in the series. Star platinum can best him



chapter 144


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2013)

If I wanted to make a Deck Tier list (ygo) ... should I put it in the Meta Dome or the Joke Dome? 

Because deck battles happened before.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> If I wanted to make a Deck Tier list (ygo) ... should I put it in the Meta Dome or the Joke Dome?
> 
> Because deck battles happened before.



You mean like character's decks?

Meta.

Alternatively, you can put one in the blogs.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2013)

That should go to Meta, But If you are putting yugi's deck as number one in the tier list. Put it in the Joke BD.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> You mean like character's decks?
> 
> Meta.
> 
> Alternatively, you can put one in the blogs.



Something like that ... but I also wanted to create a Meta Deck Deck List ... because of that Evilswarm Vs Blackwings thread. 

I guess I'll make one tomorrow then. 

I guess it would go something like this ...

Yusei

Jack

Manga Jaden

...

...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 18, 2013)

character decks would go in the meta, because that's related to battles between characters.

An IRL deck list probably shouldn't be in there though.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 18, 2013)

Ah I see. Ty.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 18, 2013)

Nobody ever answers my questions


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2013)

What was your question?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 18, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> What was your question?



This was my question 



godzillafan430 said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but why does Wonder Woman have planet level striking strength when all here planet level feats were lifting/pulling something with assistance? Or is it from powerscaling?
> 
> EDIT: Then in again she is always portrayed as being Superman's equal albiet slightly weaker
> 
> Also about Ares' being a Galaxy+ buster what feat/statement is this from?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 18, 2013)

She can contend with class 100 brick like captain marvel/Black adam who is pretty much equal to superman, she is only a bit weaker than them. but, she is pretty close that it doesn't really matter....



> Also about Ares' being a Galaxy+ buster what feat/statement is this from?



I thought skyfather level are considered universal or something? but that was Marvel not sure about the current stance on DC.


----------



## Oomura Yoshitsugu (Dec 18, 2013)

Is The Overvoid the strongest entity in DC, or is it The Presence? Also, is there any way to tell how strong Mandrakk is in relation to Michael and Lucifer? There are a few threads here and other forums but opinions seemed a bit divided and there was no general consensus.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2013)

> Is The Overvoid the strongest entity in DC, or is it The Presence?


probably impossible to say, but I'd go with:
1) either they're one and the same really  multi-faceted God or whatever
2) Overvoid on account of being bigger 





> Also, is there any way to tell how strong Mandrakk is in relation to Michael and Lucifer?


probably also impossible to tell for sure, all are above Spectre at the least


----------



## Scary Yacht (Dec 19, 2013)

What would be the lowest durability required to no-sell an M26 artillery rocket fired from a M270 MLRS?

Edit:

Nevermind. The main villain and main hero of the series I was asking this about just Freeza-ed the Earth as collateral damage of them fighting each other, so the question is moot.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 20, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Can someone link me the scan that says that star platinum is FTL?


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

If a character has Class GJ+ striking strength what striking strength would they have with a sword?

I guess my question s how we measure the force or cutting power a character has in correlation with their strength.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 20, 2013)

We don't have any idea unless they have feats  coincidentally a normal sword would/should break from too much force exerted into it.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 20, 2013)

Yeah, unless it's shown that the dude can use his full strength with the sword, the point is moot.
Albeit swordfighters almost always have a weapon that can withstand their strength.
In that case it depends on how sharp was the edge.
Class GJ+ equates for high gigajoules of energy (triple digits). This can be translated to high city block to mid-range multi city block level power.
Cutting tools usually concentrate this energy to roughly 1/100th of a square meter.
So that effectively means it can overcome town level durability.
Unless the enemy has higher resistance against concentrated attacks. Which, again, do happen often in fictions.
Think of Armstrong and how he didn't get his arm cut by Raiden's HF blade hitting it with multi city block level power.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Dec 21, 2013)

I've got three questions concerning Regeneration:

1. The difference between Mid-Low and High-Low is the ability to regenerate bits of their body, while the difference between High-Low and Low-Mid is the ability to regenerate limbs/from fatal attacks. So, even if a character doesn't have feats of regenerating limbs, they still have Low-Mid if they heal a bowling ball size hole in their torso correct?

2. The Regeneration tier list only seems to take into account the overall capacity to regenerate and not exactly the speed. Wouldn't, for example, Low-Mid regeneration that operates in seconds be better than Low-Godly that takes years? For the confines of a regular fight this is obvious, but I'm curious for all around ranking.

3. How exactly does Regeneration factor into durability? I notice that the OBD wiki will usually has "so and so's regeneration makes them very difficult to kill" attached along with it, but did this factor in for the original determination for the durability level or is it just separate along side it? If the former, what level of durability does just pure regeneration give (assuming they have just regular human durability otherwise)?

Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 21, 2013)

most profiles that list regeneration only do so if the regeneration is ~combat applicable.

At least in my experience you don't often run across people with regen that takes that long.


----------



## Expelsword (Dec 22, 2013)

I've not really kept up with Naruto after it became the driving force of the HST, does Raditz still solo?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2013)

Juubito more or less stalemates with him, Juubito is sub-relativistic. they can go to namek saga now most likely.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 22, 2013)

Can't Freiza still just bomb them from space?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2013)

Namek saga is before frieza 

I'd say they stop at ginyu forces or somewhere before 1st form frieza


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 22, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Namek saga is before frieza
> 
> I'd say they stop at ginyu forces or somewhere before 1st form frieza



Guldo?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2013)

Guldo is a legit timestopper


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 22, 2013)

How exactly does one set up an avatar and a signature?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ open this and go edit your sig and avatar


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 24, 2013)

How hard do you have to throw a card to get it lodged into someone's hand?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 25, 2013)

Also ... card art = legit? Because Star Eater.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 25, 2013)

Would Ness be a good match for Sheogorath?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Dec 26, 2013)

How strong is cosmic armor superman?
according to comicvine debater, CAS is only universal level plus, and lose to Galactus with UN.
according to killermovies debater, CAS is as strong as Lucifer .
What do you think?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2013)

As in Though Robot Superman, personally I'd say he's stronger than Galactus with UN but below Lucifer. So neither really.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 26, 2013)

How powerful is the Vandread verse?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2013)

Red Vandred had planetary range with it's shields (could protect a whole planet from destruction), the red Vanguard unit combines into the Super Vandread. THe Ultimate enemy warship had a blackhole canon that could destroy at least a planet, possibly higher. Tech levels also include FTL travel. So it's a rather strong verse from what I remember.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Dec 26, 2013)

TTGL said:


> As in Though Robot Superman, personally I'd say he's stronger than Galactus with UN but below Lucifer. So neither really.


I  personally think, if we respect  morrison?s interview and his other works(all star superman, ActionComics ,etc)
CAS?s potential equal TOAA, because Everything in modern comics came from superman,and CAS is embodiment of Superman?s story, even writers can?t vanish his story.

And, If We discuss only CAS?s feat, CAS is only metaversal.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 26, 2013)

Cosmic Armor Superman is larger than the DC megaverse (or multiverse+) itself.
I'm still confused on that.
So he should be technically above both the Presence and Lucifer
Since his "creation" (their own body) is larger than the Presence's own creation.
So thought robot/ Cosmic Armor Superman is some degree of megaversal entity.
He wouldn't be megaversal+ (domain close to an infinite amount of multiverses) but still megaversal (depending on how large the DC52 actually is).


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 26, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> How hard do you have to throw a card to get it lodged into someone's hand?


Depends on the size of the card and its depth in the head.

Disregarding the card's flexibility and relative softness you can just measure the volume occupied by the card within the dude's head and multiply this with 0.4 J/cc.
There, you'd get the energy.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2013)

Two questions...

1. Is there any character/object/construct bigger than Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann? (other than Demonbane & the Primal Monitor)
2. How many star-sized characters are there?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 26, 2013)

There are a lot of star size character.(we really have no idea) 




> Is there any character/object/construct bigger than Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?


Well the three Chousin and Tenchi Kami should be bigger


----------



## That Background Character (Dec 26, 2013)

How much energy does it take to part clouds?
and at what level is this fact?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 26, 2013)

Can anyone name a few examples of star-sized characters please?


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 26, 2013)

If Genjutsu is the manipulation of Chakra in the brain, then how could it apply to battles with other verses? Like you put Itachi against someone from One Piece, and people say that Itachi could use Genjutsu, to win the fight. One Piece, or any other verse doesn't have exactly what Chakra is described as in the Narutoverse. So my real question is, why do people continue to use it, as if it's a viable resource in a battle? I apologize if I'm missing something, or something that debunks the whole argument.


----------



## DocileBadger (Dec 27, 2013)

Can I ask for advice here on what would be a good debate match between a character/faction I'm thinking of?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 27, 2013)

Brightsteel said:


> -snip-.



That's the power of equalization. Genjutsu is a skill that shows illusion to the brain then the brain accepts/processes that illusion as truth which work as any other illusion that exist in fiction or even in real life.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Dec 27, 2013)

Who's generally held as being the strongest street level character?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

TTGL said:


> Two questions...
> 
> 1. Is there any character/object/construct bigger than Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann? (other than Demonbane & the Primal Monitor)



Cosmic armor superman, Yato from what i know from him he is as big as the universe at least is what i knwo from spoilers 




DocileBadger said:


> Can I ask for advice here on what would be a good debate match between a character/faction I'm thinking of?



Yeah you can i,myself, did it in my early days


----------



## DocileBadger (Dec 28, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Cosmic armor superman, Yato from what i know from him he is as big as the universe at least is what i knwo from spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In that case, I'm trying to think up of good, debatable.matches involving the Ing race from Metroid Prime 2.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 29, 2013)

How strong would Spyro be?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Cosmic armor superman, Yato from what i know from him he is as big as the universe at least is what i knwo from spoilers


When Yato fought against Habaki, Yato is not so big.
Yato‘s domain = his body at that time is approximately the entire area of eastern japan.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 29, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> How strong would Spyro be?


Depends which version, in Dawn of the Dragon he managed to survive reverse a planet-busting attack and reverse it with his fury attack and he can fly at speeds that should just about be superhuman. I'm not sure about skylanders though and I don't recall many attacks from older games that are that impressive besides blowing up steel crates so in the original games he's at least Wall Level +.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 29, 2013)

Aduro said:


> Depends which version, in Dawn of the Dragon he managed to survive reverse a planet-busting attack and reverse it with his fury attack and he can fly at speeds that should just about be superhuman. I'm not sure about skylanders though and I don't recall many attacks from older games that are that impressive besides blowing up steel crates so in the original games he's at least Wall Level +.



Can you post a video of that?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 29, 2013)

Well I just want to know about composite version.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 29, 2013)

I am also curious now.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Dec 29, 2013)

Who said Demonbane is omnipotent?
Demonbane is Weakest and invincible Deus Machina in the first place.
People insist EGD is omnipotent, but They Misunderstand Demonbane‘s story.
Demonbane is actually ant compared to OuterGod,  Narration at the end of the Zanmataisei‘s story tell the truth.
EGD only never give up,and his STORY is bigger than Outer God.
Do you think post crisis superman is multiversal because he broke emperor joker`s reality warping and even 5th Diemnsional Imp can`t vanish his story?

I think War God Demonbane is stronger than EGD in raw strength.( but if each fight, EGD win)
War God Demonbane was erased by Nyarlathotep, because Edgar‘s story is not enough to wield Shining Trapezohedron.

Why I made a thread that EGD fight agaisnt CAS, because EGD‘s concept is virtually the same as CAS that ONLY bigger/better story can defeat dark myth.

I think Demonbane is overrated　and people haven‘t played demonbane, What do you think?


----------



## Brightsteel (Dec 29, 2013)

How "too epic", is Seto Kaiba for Yugioh?


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably the best secondary or what some people would argue 1.5 protagonist in the whole series of Yu-Gi-Oh!

I would say the show would lose many followers if Kaiba didn't exist or is erased somehow.

Also I assume that statement was a joke.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 30, 2013)

yea what linko said. It's kind of amusing though, through out the whole series of yu-gi-oh the only rival that never beat the main protagonist is Kaiba, But he can kick everyone's ass. Even Joey beat yugi off panel.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2013)

He is also the one that is most distant from the main protagonist group. 

Gx we have Chazz, he is like a part of the family. 

5Ds we have Jack, dat Australian accent. He has very close friendship with the main group. 

Zexal we have Kaito, who after like a season became part of the group.

I guess that cold attitude and those awesome coat-tails are what made him so cool.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Dec 30, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> yea what linko said. It's kind of amusing though, through out the whole series of yu-gi-oh the only rival that never beat the main protagonist is Kaiba, But he can kick everyone's ass. Even Joey beat yugi off panel.



?
Mai never beat him. Neither did Ryuji.


TTGL said:


> Can anyone name a few examples of star-sized characters please?


Will these do? (some of these might be arguable):
Star eater from konami yugioh
Chakravartin from Asura's wrath
Apophis from the Kane Chronicles
The Torajii sun from doctor who
Mageddon from DC comics


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 30, 2013)

Mai isn't really a rival to Yugi though. Same with Ryuji.


----------



## YoungChief (Dec 30, 2013)

What do you say to a fucker who keeps insisting that "split-durability" exists for Dragonball characters


----------



## Aduro (Dec 30, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Can you post a video of that?



Starts at 2 minutes in, come to think of it I have no idea how large Spyro's world is though.




shade0180 said:


> Well I just want to know about composite version.



@ shade he got a massive power boost in the trilogy, his fury feat at the end would be too big an outlier compared to the earlier (AKA good) games


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> Mai isn't really a rival to Yugi though. Same with Ryuji.



I think throughout the entire original series Yugi and Mai might have only exchanged dialogue like 5 - 10 times. 

I swear if I could just redo the Yu-Gi-Oh! part of the wiki I would.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 30, 2013)

YoungChief said:


> What do you say to a fucker who keeps insisting that "split-durability" exists for Dragonball characters



Scans or get the fuck out.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Jan 1, 2014)

According to many comicvine debaters, Hougyoku Aizen can defeat superman, because hougyoku Aizen is immortal, and  mindfuck superman by kyouka suigetsu.
And, Even Gotei13 can defeat justice league.
And, in yuuyuu hakusho, character above sensui  is planet level, because sensui`s aura can destroy planet.
What do you think?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Comicvine is generally a target of mockery.

Well, I suppose most Vs Forum that don't adhere to our style of debate tend to be.

Works the same way on just about every Vs Forum.

Still, not sure how they came to that conclusion, the mental hoops you'd need to jump through to objectively conclude that seem a bit too much for even them.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jan 3, 2014)

How does the equivalence rule apply to characters who have bodies made of synthetic or non-living matter?


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2014)

Was the swing of the Goku vs Superman debate enough by the Super Sayiajin God transformation?


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 5, 2014)

If Bugs Bunny's feats that involved with toonforce where taken seriously. How would he rank in the Marvel or DC world?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 5, 2014)

How does toonforce translate to power? I think he'd probably get blitzed by anyone of note.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 5, 2014)

Toon force is almost the same as reality warping.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 5, 2014)

I would put him maybe a mid to high tier in the verses simply due to the regenerative abilities, and the rather broken abilities of it. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 5, 2014)

Would a throwing feat apply to striking strength or lifting strength or both?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2014)

Those involve more than hand. Other things factor into a good throw e.g stance, timing, speed, power etc. IF you want to take it to a higher level then things like the weight of the object and wind resistance matter, gravity as well especially for throws upwards.  The problem is that a throw requires more than one factor. In fiction it need not be so, every writer is'nt going to take into account those factors.

It is possible to apply those feats to strength in arms but make sure it's atleast consistent or not contradicted incase it's way above the other strength feats(even here a limit would be needed before it gets declared outlier).


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 6, 2014)

Was wondering if Sentry/Void could have made a difference during the Avengers vs X-men (Against Phoenix Five)


----------



## kluang (Jan 6, 2014)

What is the feat of Wind and Cloud from Storm Riders

Also Wu Ming from the same series


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 7, 2014)

Why was my thread closed? it did not break any OBD rules.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2014)

I think it was because it was similar to Goku vs Superman ... I think something about "anything similar to Goku vs Superman" is not allowed.

So ... no Sentry vs Goku ... etc.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 7, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Why was my thread closed? it did not break any OBD rules.



A thread does not have to break the rules to get locked. If it is believed that a thread is only going to annoy members, or it has or will turn into a shitstorm, a lock is likely.
If a thread breaks the rules meanwhile, a lock is pretty much automatic and a punishment is possible although usually unlikely.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 7, 2014)

OBD should just create a specific dumpster section to dump all the DBZ vs. Comic it would bring lulz to watch the dbz wankers that drift from MVC defend it so hard and it would save the mods the trouble of locking such a thread every day

Imagine the spam though


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 8, 2014)

In Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief. Percy is talking to Chiron and Chiron states that Zeus's master bolt makes mortal hydrogen bombs look like fire crackers in comparison. So my question is: How much energy can Zeus's lightning bolt release if we take that statement to be true? 

Also another one: If someone let's say, Oda stated that One Piece characters move massively faster than light, would the OBD be forced to accept it despite no showings of this happening?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 8, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Also another one: If someone let's say, Oda stated that One Piece characters move massively faster than light, would the OBD be forced to accept it despite no showings of this happening?



I don't believe so, they'd need a feat that showed they could do so or at least an explanation for Oda as to why they could out of nowhere. [Even then I don't think it'd be accepted if it didn't match up with what we'd seen so far.]


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a scan of a depowered Thor beating Captain America?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 8, 2014)

So after watching Iron Man III again I saw the part where Tony Stark and Pepper was shot by a missile ... wouldn't normal humans like ... die and get blown to bits or something?


----------



## kluang (Jan 9, 2014)

I was thinking of making a Kids Next Door (K.N.D) vs Chitauri from marvel movie verse

Do we have any feat on knd and their arsenal?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> ?
> Will these do? (some of these might be arguable):
> Star eater from konami yugioh
> Chakravartin from Asura's wrath
> ...



They'll do for now. Thanks!


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'd say Pyron could solo with that grin of his.

What is Griever's (Final Fantasy VIII) destructive capacity?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 10, 2014)

Where does the whole Zombie Virus thing come from?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> In Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief. Percy is talking to Chiron and Chiron states that Zeus's master bolt makes mortal hydrogen bombs look like fire crackers in comparison. So my question is: How much energy can Zeus's lightning bolt release if we take that statement to be true?
> 
> Also another one: If someone let's say, Oda stated that One Piece characters move massively faster than light, would the OBD be forced to accept it despite no showings of this happening?



The latter may cause a lot of shitstorms where anything could happen, depending on how he words it in the interview. Although Oda implied you need to duck at the speed of light to dodge enel's lightning in SBS an nothing has come of that. The formar has already been done. It wasn't accepted.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Jan 10, 2014)

Is The Killing Curse from Harry Potter considered HAX? And what exactly is the upper bound of what it can kill?


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

> Is The Killing Curse from Harry Potter considered HAX? And what exactly is the upper bound of what it can kill?



I know that it's considered to be a broken ability, so I would assume that it is HAX. On the second part of the question, that would be much harder to answer considering that all it was ever used on was humans. But however every time it impacted, everyone died (besides Harry, but that doesn't count due to circumstances). So I guess, that as long as the target is capable of dieing, and doesn't have a high resistance to magic, then it will kill them. Best I got.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 12, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> In Percy Jackson and the Olympians: The Lightning Thief. Percy is talking to Chiron and Chiron states that Zeus's master bolt makes mortal hydrogen bombs look like fire crackers in comparison. So my question is: How much energy can Zeus's lightning bolt release if we take that statement to be true?




That'd be planet level. But it's just a joke calc and doesn't count for debate.

Most, if not all, of the accepted PJO calcs are in my blog, plus a few extras. I also have a tier list that orders most of the important characters and indicates their stats in the OBD.

Edit: Didn't see JWL's post.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you both.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 12, 2014)

Do we scale pokemon speed to their trainer's reactions or do we just assume pokemon are fighting each other in slo-mo? Also, kind of same question but with duelists/yugioh monsters.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 12, 2014)

We take it with a grain of salt. Got human mech pilots traipsing around in MFTL crafts or spectators commentating on herald level fights or some shit. Same difference.

Ergo, we do neither.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok, just curiousity


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Jan 14, 2014)

Do you think Base Demonbane Stomps Silver Age Superman?
I can't understand Why debaters in comicvine don't check.
They think even base Demonbane can bust universe.
I think they can't play visual novel.
And, what is more, They  confusd Demonbane with Original Chutulhu myth. They say Demonbane can seal original Azathoth.WTF?


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jan 14, 2014)

That'd probably be something you'd make for a vs Thread
Also, the OBD doesn't really care about what other sites have to say about stuff. If that's what they think then that's their deal.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok, last question, I promise 
How legit is applying a +1/+2 to cutting/stabing attacks? Admittely that kinda sounds like BS but I've heard it being tossed around a few times, by willy of all people, so what's the consensus on this? because I might have some interesting things in mind


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2014)

it's a really basic rule of thumb that you are not allowed to take incredibly seriously or wank things with.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess that's okay


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 16, 2014)

Is Alucard at the end of the series Omnipresent?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 16, 2014)

no, I think there was a thread or discussion about that,  some other regulars should know the thread.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 16, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Is Alucard at the end of the series Omnipresent?



IIRC alucard EoS can be wherever he wants to be, but he can't be everywhere at the same time.

so no


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 17, 2014)

Where can I find the "Vegito vs Vegito" thread?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jan 17, 2014)

Any updates in the OBD Wiki regarding Saint Seiya Omega and the new characters in Season 2 (Four Heavenly Kings, Second Class Pallasites, etc...?) and what is the official site for OBD Wiki?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 18, 2014)

Same as it's been before(google OBD wiki) but you can ask one of the users who work on it(not sure who).


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

Is a metaverse meant to be a multiverse or a megaverse?


----------



## Əyin (Jan 19, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Is a metaverse meant to be a multiverse or a megaverse?



IIRC is the same as Megaverse


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 19, 2014)

At a guess, what is the strongest character that Spider Jerusalem's Bowel Disruptor can harm?


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Jan 19, 2014)

I always thought Elzam/Ratsel had the greatest (Pilot Points) in games, how come Shu in the 2nd Original Generation game is more!?

Is there anyone who calculated the skill points of SRW Pilots? 

I remember I did one for the SRW F Games and it turned out to be Treize from Gundam Wing, and in J if I remember correctly was Rau from Gundam Seed. In Original Generation games for GBA was Elzam.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 22, 2014)

How much energy did it take for Noah to split the red sea, like he did?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 22, 2014)

How is Toonforce used in the OBD? 
Is it used seriously?
and if it is, whar are it's limits and etc. ? ;-;


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 24, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> How is Toonforce used in the OBD?
> Is it used seriously?
> and if it is, whar are it's limits and etc. ? ;-;



I think it's regarded as a form of reality warping or something similar.


Why are some guidebooks considered more valid sources than others?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 26, 2014)

Someone would happen to  know how powerfull Kurogane Taito from Itsuka tenma no kurosagi is for real? I mean of course in his most powerfull form


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone scaled te budokai stadium? And does roshi have an offical height?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 27, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> How much energy did it take for Noah to split the red sea, like he did?



Pretty sure it's Moses who did that.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 27, 2014)

Why did the Mikaboshi vs Mem fight I made get locked the other day? The anime vs forum has Saint Seiya Universal+ characters matches most the time.


----------



## Əyin (Jan 28, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Why did the Mikaboshi vs Mem fight I made get locked the other day? The anime vs forum has Saint Seiya *Universal+ *characters matches most the time.



You might want to look at that again. Mikaboshi and Mem is at least Multiversal level, which the kind of threads that tend to invite shitstorm.


----------



## Brightsteel (Jan 28, 2014)

This question is more or less, for my personal gain, and not about anything in the OBD. Well anyways, my friend wants me to join a forum of his and essentially a character there, can wield something called a stream....not sure what that is, but apparently in the friends world, there's a stream for everything....

So my question is, what exactly do you think would be a good idea for a stream to wield? I'm stuck on ideas, and want something unique....not any of the classical elements, or anything that's been used many times. Such as fire, earth, water, air, metal, poison, etc....

Also it seems that there's a restriction on, many good things. Such as Causality, Life, Creation, Reality, Probability,  Chaos, etc.

Also could Milhawk solo the bleachverse?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jan 29, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> This question is more or less, for my personal gain, and not about anything in the OBD. Well anyways, my friend wants me to join a forum of his and essentially a character there, can wield something called a stream....not sure what that is, but apparently in the friends world, there's a stream for everything....
> 
> So my question is, what exactly do you think would be a good idea for a stream to wield? I'm stuck on ideas, and want something unique....not any of the classical elements, or anything that's been used many times. Such as fire, earth, water, air, metal, poison, etc....
> 
> Also it seems that there's a restriction on, many good things. Such as Causality, Life, Creation, Reality, Probability,  Chaos, etc.


Time, perhaps?



> Also could Milhawk solo the bleachverse?


He can't solo. He can probably clear tho.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Why does Godzilla still have a composite profile? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If only I was in the OBD I could help assist give so many character profiles


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 30, 2014)

Apply to the wiki.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 30, 2014)

Is D the strongest Vampire?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 30, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Is D the strongest Vampire?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 1, 2014)

He's not a vampire in most sense, he eats reality aka the pages of the story but if he counts then yes he's the strongest. Anyway how much energy is needed for Magneto to make a wormhole that size to get to Wanda and bring her back?.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 1, 2014)

Why is Goku's striking strength only considered to be only mere country level? I mean, he's superior to Super Saiyan Two Gohan, at the cell saga who can decimate Cell Jr's with Ki enhanced punches. Who are superior, to Frieza who has Planet Level+ Durability. 

So wouldn't that put him hilariously above country level striking strength? I get the feeling that I'm overlooking thing here though.....also why is future Gohan's striking strength listed at XKJ?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Why is Goku's striking strength only considered to be only mere country level? I mean, he's superior to Super Saiyan Two Gohan, at the cell saga who can decimate Cell Jr's with Ki enhanced punches. Who are superior, to Frieza who has Planet Level+ Durability.
> 
> So wouldn't that put him hilariously above country level striking strength? I get the feeling that I'm overlooking thing here though.....also why is future Gohan's striking strength listed at XKJ?



are you looking at the right wiki?

Because wiki has striking strength at planet level. 




> So wouldn't that put him hilariously above country level striking strength? I get the feeling that I'm overlooking thing here though.....also why is future Gohan's striking strength listed at XKJ?


because xkj is large planet level. Because he can contend with the androids which where stronger than Frieza who destroyed planet namek which was calc at large planet level.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I'm looking at the right wiki. It has Goku at max in Super Saiyan God form at only NJ, which are only Moon Busting strikes. Futures Gohan's is Planet Level and Goku is casually superior to future Gohan. So I guess the Wiki needs to be updated.


----------



## megaman12321 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if this was address or not, since I can't really find it, but I might as well ask. If I have someone from a comic vs someone from a anime, where would I put that? Would that be in the general OBD instead of a sub forum?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 3, 2014)

Well there's this guy on Fanfiction.net who says this to me, in response to a review to where I bring up Piccolo's moon busting feat, and saying Piccolo could solo Bleach in the Saiyan Saga



> eah well well the moon is easy to destroy, the sea is nearly impossible to destroy because it is between 50,000 - 250,000 or more feet deep, so yeah nice try come back when you have a better argument.
> 
> Piccolo is one of the weakest characters next to Krillian, Tein, and Yamcha, so yeah not gonna happen Ichigo could destroy Piccolo without the need of ever using his Shikia or Bankia.



My response



> You do realize that what you say makes no sense at all? You do know that the moon is 1/8th the size of the Earth right? The sea that Ichigo vaporized, was probably a small one about the size of a city.
> 
> You're talking about an ocean. Again: Dumbass.
> 
> Also Piccolo did that effortlessly.



Was this to kind?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 3, 2014)

The moon is "easy" to destroy?

Some people should have just been drowned after they were born...

The moon has a GBE of 29 exatons or so.

This would be ejecting the mass at a rate that would have the moon expand to double diameter in something like 20 minutes IIRC.  Been a while, might be a bit shorter or longer an interval in time.

Regardless, Piccolo pulled this off in seconds... so he's well above fucking baseline moon level.

To vaporize all the Earth's Oceans requires about an exaton at best IIRC.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 3, 2014)

megaman12321 said:


> I'm not sure if this was address or not, since I can't really find it, but I might as well ask. If I have someone from a comic vs someone from a anime, where would I put that? Would that be in the general OBD instead of a sub forum?



what goes where

general obd section:
anime vs comics/games/novels/cartoons
cartoon vs comics/games/novel/anime/manga/cartoons
comics vs anime/manga/games/novels/cartoons
games vs. anime/manga/comics/novels/cartoons/games
Manga vs games/novels/comics/cartoons
Novels vs comics/games/manga/anime/cartoons/novel

comic:
comic vs comic

manga/anime:
manga vs manga
manga vs anime
anime vs anime

mainstream
Naruto vs bleach/One Piece/ Fairy tail
Bleach vs Naruto/One Piece/ Fairy tail
One piece vs Bleach/Fairy tail/Naruto
Fairy tail vs Bleach/One Piece/Naruto


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 3, 2014)

The stupidity does not end there though. 



> and you good sir are a moron if you paid attention while in high school you would have learned that not only is the sea 10 times larger than an ocean you would also know they also nearly 100 times deeper in depth that an ocean is as well.
> 
> and like said anyone can destroy the moon because it is in biological and science terms a solid mass or in simple terms a sold object, the Sea and or oceans are a Liquid form or a Liquid which is almost impossible to destroy because of how mother nature works with the recycling of precipitation, like I said a solid Mass Object is easier to destroy then a Liquid form object.
> 
> go back to school.



How should I respond?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 3, 2014)

He fails basic high school physics?

Seriously, cite the fucking volume of the entire mass of water on earth, cite the vaporization energy per cm^3, give him the total energy to vaporize said entire body of water.

Then give him the Moon's GBE as a basis for comparison, citing it's mass and giving him the baseline velocity it'd have to be ejecting mass at to be permanently destroyed.

Then point out how ridiculously long it'd take for the debris to expand to double the diameter.  Then point out Piccolo did it much faster.

If he's too much of an invalid to understand that?  Just fuck it and move on with your life and not give a shit.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay thank you.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 3, 2014)

> sea 10 times larger than an ocean you would also know they also nearly 100 times deeper in depth that an ocean is as well.



"god of all facepalm .jpg"

Quote this too him ^ look for a photo in google for facepalm and link it too him seriously this guys need to read a grade school level science book or even an English book


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 3, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> The moon is "easy" to destroy?
> 
> Some people should have just been drowned after they were born...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I don't wanna be_ that guy _ but wouldn't striking strength and the ki blasts be pretty close? I know that striking strength=/=kinetic energy of a ki blast but even generic ki blasts seem to have pretty strong kinetic energy (like when Raditz casually fired two ki blasts and Goku and Piccolo and how one of them took Piccolo's arm completely off then exploded in the background.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 3, 2014)

Turns out I did the oceans/seas vaping calc for Byrd a while ago.
Just continent level


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Feb 3, 2014)

Quick question - what is the consensus of OBD on Salvation War and its feats? I just finished reading the story; certainly not the best one around, but IMO it has quite a lot of awesomeness and potentially interesting action scenes.

For those who don't know:


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Feb 4, 2014)

Anybody created a profile for Hyperion (Saint Seiya Omega) in OBD Wiki?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Feb 6, 2014)

Why is Kami Tenchi regarded as omnipotent?
People tend to insist that Kami tenchi is omnipotent and Avatar of masaki kajishima.
But, There is no official statement that show tenchi's omnipotence. and statement that tenchi is writer's avatar is wild rumor.
I think He is Near omnipotent level. His superiority over chousin doesn't mean that he is omnipotent.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 6, 2014)

He isn't.

Hell, we don't take claims of omnipotence seriously outside of inseries context.

It's paradoxical in terms of logic, so it's kind of hard to take seriously.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 6, 2014)

The Source Wall from DC can only be accessed via Boom Tube, correct?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 8, 2014)

*Star Level PJO and KC gods?*

Well, my question has to do with Rick Riordan's mythology novels.
Are gods actually the things they represent, or are they just embodiments?
For example, Ra is the sun god. The sun rises and sets when Ra sails his boat through the duat and back to heaven, but we know the sun doesn't 'rise', but rather the earth revolves.
How do we put that in terms of stats?
Another example is Nut, the sky godess. Do we say she's star level+, especially considering she is the fucking sky itself?
Or Shu, the air god. His case is curious indeed. He needs an inhaler because of the level of air pollution in Brooklyn, thus proving that he isn't an embodiment but rather the air itself.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 8, 2014)

So how would someone like Set place in dc?
There aren't many legit feats in KC.
Apophis was said to be able to swallow the sun, but it seems like swallowing Ra/Zia did the trick well enough.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm half tempted to make a KC thread now.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 8, 2014)

Again, would *MIND CRUSH* be a Soul attack or Mind attack?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 8, 2014)

Mind attack of course.


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to OBD and I wanted to ask where can I find "Dragon Ball" striking feats? 

It seems OBD Dragon Ball profiles have most of their top tiers striking strength changed from NJ+ to XKJ+ (the rest of DB cast profiles were modified to fit this), so I wanted to see the calcs behind these changes


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 8, 2014)

We're apparently not being anal retentive about shit like dicing up Frieza (who with little to no ki tanked a decent fraction of Namek's detonation) and SSJ2 Gohan decapitating Cell Jrs any longer (who are also genetically similar to Frieza if that's honestly required for powerscaling ).

Basically, we've long since chucked Mike's conventions out the window for being hypocritical as hell at this point (feel free to point me to other series we use that get subjected to Mike's shit though, I'll wait)

And fair warning?  Pretty sure your current sig is WAY too large.  IIRC, the limit is 400 pixels high and 550 pixels long.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 8, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Basically, we've long since chucked Mike's conventions out the window for being hypocritical as hell at this point (feel free to point me to other series we use that get subjected to Mike's shit though, I'll wait)



well, I have been fairly conservative with striking strength on the wiki for most series I do edits on


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 9, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> We're apparently not being anal retentive about shit like dicing up Frieza (who with little to no ki tanked a decent fraction of Namek's detonation) and SSJ2 Gohan decapitating Cell Jrs any longer (who are also genetically similar to Frieza if that's honestly required for powerscaling ).
> 
> Basically, we've long since chucked Mike's conventions out the window for being hypocritical as hell at this point (feel free to point me to other series we use that get subjected to Mike's shit though, I'll wait)
> 
> And fair warning?  Pretty sure your current sig is WAY too large.  IIRC, the limit is 400 pixels high and 550 pixels long.


It was actually more along the lines to the fact we wanted striking strength feats to correlate with their physical effects and DB characters can obviously can't bust planets with a punch.

But as an actual threat, yes, DB characters can punch people nearly as hard as their energy blasts do.


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 9, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> We're apparently not being anal retentive about shit like dicing up Frieza (who with little to no ki tanked a decent fraction of Namek's detonation) and SSJ2 Gohan decapitating Cell Jrs any longer (who are also genetically similar to Frieza if that's honestly required for powerscaling ).
> 
> Basically, we've long since chucked Mike's conventions out the window for being hypocritical as hell at this point (feel free to point me to other series we use that get subjected to Mike's shit though, I'll wait)
> 
> And fair warning?  Pretty sure your current sig is WAY too large.  IIRC, the limit is 400 pixels high and 550 pixels long.



Make sense, wonder why Mike didn't see it 

Thank you! :sweat and I'm sorry, I'm just too new to most of this

I have two other questions:

1) Which program should I use to measure pixels?

2) Why I can't enter the forums regarding Fairy Tail feats? I wanted to learn about Natsu's small city+ feat


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 9, 2014)

Warlordgab said:


> 1) Which program should I use to measure pixels?


MS Paint or Photoshop. Or any competent image editor, I'd imagine.



> 2) Why I can't enter the forums regarding Fairy Tail feats? I wanted to learn about Natsu's small city+ feat


Nearly all relevant calcs will be in the . You can look there. There's also a Relevant Calcs thread somewhere in the Mainstream Battledome.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 9, 2014)

*DC For Inheritance Cycle*

Okay well now thanks to the OBD I now hate the series. (Thank you by the way)

Well anyways Oromis' s dragon stated that when younger, he ripped the top of a mountain off in the spine. Which according with Paolini's books, Dragons never stop growing. So he did this at a smallerllevel of physical strength. So since Eragon actuzlly has his battery stones which all together contain many times Gladear's energy from back then.

Woul't it be reasonable to assumd that with the right application,  Eragon could do something on a grander scale?


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> MS Paint or Photoshop. Or any competent image editor, I'd imagine.



Thanks!



> Nearly all relevant calcs will be in the . You can look there. There's also a Relevant Calcs thread somewhere in the Mainstream Battledome.



I get this message when I try to access the blog: "you do not have permission to access this page" Why?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 10, 2014)

You're looking for that specific blog?

Don't remember who did that calc, but he/she might have made his/her blogs private or something.

Anyway, 99% sure Natsu's only city level while in LFD.


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 10, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Don't remember who did that calc, but he/she might have made his/her blogs private or something.
> 
> Anyway, 99% sure Natsu's only city level while in LFD.



I managed to enter the LFD calcs blog but when I tried to enter the "Crimson Blade" feat I get that message. What should I do?


----------



## November (Feb 11, 2014)

The heat of Akainu?s Dai funka was calced?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 11, 2014)

Warlordgab said:


> I managed to enter the LFD calcs blog but when I tried to enter the "Crimson Blade" feat I get that message. What should I do?



That's zenieth's calc. He probably closed all his blog so that no one can enter. Knock on his profilr or send a friend request.



November said:


> The heat of Akainu?s Dai funka was calced?



Yes. Its in one of feebas blog.


----------



## November (Feb 12, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Yes. Its in one of feebas blog.



Thx dude .


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 12, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> That's zenieth's calc. He probably closed all his blog so that no one can enter. Knock on his profilr or send a friend request.



Thank you!


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 12, 2014)

When I said zenieth its actually ZenithXAbyss. We have another member by the name zenieth so it can be confusing.


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 12, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> When I said zenieth its actually ZenithXAbyss. We have another member by the name zenieth so it can be confusing.



My bad!  but at least I already asked ZenithXAbyss and I'm waiting for an answer


----------



## eaebiakuya (Feb 13, 2014)

So, that theory who said " DBZ guys are weaker against phisical attacks" no longer is valid here ?

I saw in wiki that SSJ God goku have star level in striking strengh, and Cell/Buu saga guys has large planet in strengh It is even greater than Superman Striking Strengh in wiki (is XJ)..

Thats mean DBZ guys can hit harder than Superman now...?

I know this is banned, but may i ask it here? Goku (Buu arc and SSJ God), could take Superman in a speed equalized match ?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 13, 2014)

How do you create a good respect thread?

I'm planning on creating a Bartimaeus Sequence Respect Thread and want to know a good format for it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 13, 2014)

How strong is the verse btw?
I plan on reading once I'm done with Riordan and Salvatore.
Check the meta battledome for the respect subforum.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty Strong. 

DC: Possibly Island Level from high tiers. Stated by Bartimaeus that the island of Alantis was sunk by a spirit, because the Alantians didn't bother with a pentacle.  He also said the aftereffect was felt/seen from the coast of Africa IIRC. So Island Level+

Speed: 120 MPH+ - Bartimaeus said that a Phoenix (One of the fastest aerial guises) can cover a distant of forty miles in twenty minutes, still having time to take in the sights. Spirits can also become a bolt of lightning....not sure if it's a real lihtning bolt.

Strengh: Bartimaeus can become a Roc.....which hunts baby elephants. I assume there is larger and stronger guises. According to Bartimaeus in  ring of solomon, a middling djinni, can lift a half ton block of limestone IIRC.

Durability: Only way to injure spirits is with silver and magic. The spirits can be considered non corporal,  since they are forced to assume a physical form. Also they can become smoke, and liquid. So not sure how to quantify it.

Intelligence: Spirits are generally in he thousands for age, and can operate on multiple layers of conscious with the higher level ones. So yeah....

Hax: Non Corporal,  Shape shifting,  Elemental Manipulation,  Matter Manipulation,  Gravity Manipulation, Illusions,  Teleportation, Spasms, Convulsions,  Abiliy to see higher levels of reality, Enhanced Senses, Shields, etc. Really where the verse shines.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 13, 2014)

eaebiakuya said:


> I saw in wiki that SSJ God goku have star level in striking strengh, and Cell/Buu saga guys has large planet in strengh It is even greater than Superman Striking Strengh in wiki (is XJ)..
> 
> Thats mean DBZ guys can hit harder than Superman now...?
> 
> I know this is banned, but may i ask it here? *Goku (Buu arc* and SSJ God), could take Superman in a speed equalized match ?



That's a resounding no.

SSJG is a possibility, though, depending on how we scale the solar system level statement and if people still approve of it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok...who really wins?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8er83h9Bbn8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 14, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Pretty Strong.
> 
> DC: Possibly Island Level from high tiers. Stated by Bartimaeus that the island of Alantis was sunk by a spirit, because the Alantians didn't bother with a pentacle.  He also said the aftereffect was felt/seen from the coast of Africa IIRC. So Island Level+
> 
> ...



Hmmm.
Pretty neat for a book series. Nice hax too.
Thanks.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 14, 2014)

I forgot to mention a few things.....

For Speed: Early on in Ring of Sollmon they have a Faster Then The Eye Feat, wih a spirit vanishing from Bartimaeus's sight and pretty much blitzing him. Though Bartimaeus was slightly looking down IIRC

I am also unsure on matter manipulation,  since in Golem's eye Bartimaeus said that turning lead to gold was impossible.  Though Uraziel, the top tier is capable of Spontaneous Matter Transportation. As well as the magicians forcing spirits to assume a physical form. Also teleportation isn't a common ability. 

Also I missed a fuckton of hax devices.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 14, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Ok...who really wins?


Are you seriously asking this?
I remember some Fluttershit calc which may put the Mane6 at moon level.
But even that wouldn't be enough to withstand a whopping from a planet-star level character like G1 Starscream.
Hell, he might be even higher.
I mean Transformers lower on the food chain in Masters have a feat of absorbing 50% of a super-sized black hole's whole energy.
That would be star system level+ for sure.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 15, 2014)

So, does he solo the MLPverse?

Is Dark Star Dugradigdu a demon or a dragon?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 15, 2014)

Why theres a saint seiya page for Saint seiya Omega and one for saint seiya,episode g and lost canvas?

Why not put all the profiles from saint seiya in only one place? 


if someone that reads SS could spoiler me something that i didn't understand in spoiler tag,i would be glad 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hades die for real in Athena hands? Because reading Next Dimension where Shun go to past,and Hades remembers about tenma made me wonder if Hades die for real in that battle and i believe ND is canon right?




Also Hades vs Odin(Marvel) would be a fair match?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 16, 2014)

Is this some of the most massive Bleach wanking seen?



> your a dumb ass dude, while i love Dragonball Z just as much as the next person you cannot just say Piccolo could destroy so and so from another universe when in fact that is untrue when you think about it because just like all other WHAT IF FIGHT's you have to take everything into consideration.
> 
> Piccolo is not cannot see spirits so no he would not be able to destroy shit concerning the Shinigami from the Bleach Universe especially only with his Pathetic Sayian Saga strength because he would be destroyed.
> 
> ...



Here' this in response to me bringing up the saiyan saga moon feat.



> yeah well well the moon is easy to destroy, the sea is nearly impossible to destroy because it is between 50,000 - 250,000 or more feet deep, so yeah nice try come back when you have a better argument.
> 
> Piccolo is one of the weakest characters next to Krillian, Tein, and Yamcha, so yeah not gonna happen Ichigo could destroy Piccolo without the need of ever using his Shikia or Bankia.



There's also this



> and you good sir are a moron if you paid attention while in high school you would have learned that not only is the sea 10 times larger than an ocean you would also know they also nearly 100 times deeper in depth that an ocean is as well.☻
> 
> and like said anyone can destroy the moon because it is in biological and science terms a solid mass or in simple terms a sold object, the Sea and or oceans are a Liquid form or a Liquid which is almost impossible to destroy because of how mother nature works with the recycling of precipitation, like I said a solid Mass Object is easier to destroy then a Liquid form object.
> 
> go back to school



The verdict?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

post the thread in the thead that makes you laugh.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

So legit question. Are all DBZ threads here always like the one we've seen just now?


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

so my thread was locked cuz i have a diffrent opinion about dbz.

no 1 insulted there.
i only put it in the wrong section accidently cuz im new here.

no reason to lock it.
i didnt break any rule or is having a diffrent opinion about dbz against the rule?
smh power abuse.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

DBZ has lost alot of power these days. and Bleach seems to be getting wanked alot. Which I thought was rare.
Anyways, by that logic. Kyogre>Piccolo than since it made the sea or ocean.
I thought sea and ocean were the same thing


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> so my thread was locked cuz i have a diffrent opinion about dbz.
> 
> no 1 insulted there.
> i only put it in the wrong section accidently cuz im new here.
> ...



Your thread was locked because of DBZ is something that cause a whole lot of argument (or so I've heard), also the wide gap of power between the two series (I assume).


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Your thread was locked because of DBZ is something that cause a whole lot of argument (or so I've heard), also the wide gap of power between the two series (I assume).


you know ok its fine.

maybe i didnt looked deep enough in dbz.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> you know ok its fine.
> 
> maybe i didnt looked deep enough in dbz.



Ask around. People will explain nicely (I think).


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Ask around. People will explain nicely (I think).


Nah im gonna read dbz again and look up kanzenshuu.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> so my thread was locked cuz i have a diffrent opinion about dbz.
> 
> no 1 insulted there.
> i only put it in the wrong section accidently cuz im new here.
> ...




Smh no one is power abusing, the problem with you is you don't have any idea what the fuck you threaded into..

......................... Lurk the forum...... Reread dbz(Manga>>>anime), go to the wiki and check the character pages before making a match, check the blogs for calc available for the verse ask the calcers how if you don't understand their work..

 Different opinion is cool if you can back it up. shouting that people are just wanking without fuckton of basis, that's your problem. either give us the proof of what you are fighting/defending or you can go back to the corner of the room and shut your trap.



> look up kanzenshuu.



and seriously don't pick this shit up this is not done by the author and any evidence from this can be a null and void.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

> you can go back to the corner of the room and shut your trap.



No need to be mean Shade. 



> Nah im gonna read dbz again



Well best of luck to you.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not mean.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> I'm not mean.



Sorry, My mistake then.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Smh no one is power abusing, the problem with you is you don't have any idea what the fuck you threaded into..
> 
> ......................... Lurk the forum...... Reread dbz(Manga>>>anime), go to the wiki and check the character pages before making a match, check the blogs for calc available for the verse ask the calcers how if you don't understand their work..
> 
> ...


stfu.

what wiki? why should i use wiki? 
why should i need calcs when the manga states numbers?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> I'm not mean.



I know. 
I watch you.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> stfu.
> 
> what wiki? why should i use wiki?
> why should i need calcs when the manga states numbers?



Well ... because ...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsMSiVn6vpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

Well nice response when I'm pretty much giving an advice.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> stfu.
> 
> what wiki? why should i use wiki?
> why should i need calcs when the manga states numbers?



Believing what the manga says pretty much means you'll believe that Haku is faster than light because the manga says he is.
and use the obd wiki


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Well nice response when I'm pretty much giving an advice.


lol i rather go to kanzenshuu cuz the author atleast did read it and approved it than using some bullshit wiki.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> stfu.
> 
> what wiki? why should i use wiki?
> why should i need calcs when the manga states numbers?



So my only question is what numbers does Bleach have under it's belt?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 16, 2014)

oh well.  not like it matters to me. I'd just get another laugh when things happen anyway.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> So my only question is what numbers does Bleach have under it's belt?


1,5 mill degree


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh the whole Yamamoto thing ...


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 16, 2014)

Can we not clog the other threads with senseless shit-flinging? First of all, your thread was locked because it was a mismatch. Second, you thought it was a mismatch the other way around, making it a bait thread, meaning it would have been locked in any case.

If you really want to debate it further, take it to PMs/VMs and hack it out there, or perhaps migrate to another forum that doesn't insist on calculations/physics and considers feats along the same lines as you do. But don't plague other, wholesome threads with a notion that's been thoroughly dismissed many a time over. That's just gonna get you banned anyway.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

and when i said im going to read dbz again i meant i might be wrong cuz oi didnt read dbz in along time.
so i dont see why this guy needs to be a fuckin asshole.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> and when i said im going to read dbz again i meant i might be wrong cuz oi didnt read dbz in along time.
> so *i dont see why this guy needs to be a fuckin asshole*.



Welcome, you really are new.
to the internet and here.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> and when i said im going to read dbz again i meant i might be wrong cuz oi didnt read dbz in along time.
> so i dont see why this guy needs to be a fuckin asshole.


If you're not familiar enough with a character to tell if the opposition can beat him/her, then don't act like you know what you're talking about and give members shit when they tell you you're wrong.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Welcome, you really are new.
> to the internet and here.


nice didnt know  its the internet.
doesnt matter tho. Im just saying hes a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> If you're not familiar enough with a character to tell if the opposition can beat him/her, then don't act like you know what you're talking about and give members shit when they tell you you're wrong.


funny. 
implying they showed me something to prove they where right:/


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2014)

He walked right into the Lion's Den.


----------



## Hazard (Feb 16, 2014)

anyways , in the end it was locked cuz i had a diffrent opinion about dbz.

than they told i need to back up what i say yet the others didnt backed up either.
ppl go by manga but in the end they still choose and power scale and assume how they like.

im out. to much faggotary


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> 1,5 mill degree



But, I mean as far your thread goes. You had Goku vs. Aizen and who again?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 16, 2014)

The game said:


> anyways , in the end it was locked cuz i had a diffrent opinion about dbz.
> 
> than they told i need to back up what i say yet the others didnt backed up either.
> ppl go by manga but in the end they still choose and power scale and assume how they like.
> ...



You had your opinion, and it was a horrible one. Even with speed equalized, Goku was at casual moonbuster by the time he entered Namek. Ichigo and Aizen have never even used there so called soul hitting powers on someone alive if I remember correctly.
Even if they did, Goku has better range, power, and can pretty much stomp them without even knowing. Aizen's "hax" isn't going to do much :l What's he going to do? Make Goku think he's his mother?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 17, 2014)

The game said:


> anyways , in the end it was locked cuz i had a diffrent opinion about dbz.
> 
> than they told i need to back up what i say yet the others didnt backed up either.
> ppl go by manga but in the end they still choose and power scale and assume how they like.
> ...



You know what? You have opinions, and I can respect that. Here, however, you ain't shit and your opinions are crap, so why don't you take your shitty opinions and shove 'em up your candy ass.
See, I can do the whole insult thing too.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 17, 2014)

Would Smaug and Fing Fang Foom be city level, or mountain level (in durability & DC)? Assuming no one can hit Smaugs weak spot.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 17, 2014)

If Percy in Achilles Curse form is planetoid level, would a true form Olympian God be around small planet+? Seeing as one of them, is incredibly above Percy,


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 17, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If Percy in Achilles Curse form is planetoid level, would a true form Olympian God be around small planet+? Seeing as one of them, is incredibly above Percy,



I think the only potential planet busters is the planet herself and anyone that has married her


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 17, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If Percy in Achilles Curse form is planetoid level, would a true form Olympian God be around small planet+? Seeing as one of them, is incredibly above Percy,


Not entirely true; we don't know exactly where he stands in comparison to them. They shouldn't have been worried about LuKronos at all if they could just pop in with their true forms and vaporize him easily, then pop out again and deal with Typhon. Which I guess could be chalked up to PIS, but there's also the fact that Percy rather easily decked Hades. So really, we wouldn't know how he compares.

That said, the moon-level energy output is base Artemis's (ironically enough), so yeah, true form Olympians would be much more powerful.

_That_ said, that gap is not quantifiable at this very moment, so we can't just assume planet level. This ought to change with _Percy Jackson's Greek Gods_.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 18, 2014)

Ah.

Another: Do any of the HST have the potential to surpass Dragonball in terms of power?


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Feb 18, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Ah.
> 
> Another: Do any of the HST have the potential to surpass Dragonball in terms of power?



Universal Kizaru


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 19, 2014)

Can Dark Schneider do mindrape?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 21, 2014)

He can create illusions that appear as dreams and there is a spell that if one does not obey leads to them being cursed(into a frog IIRC) but nothing exceptional though have'nt read Bastard!! in a while. 

Anyway how many countries would add upto our Sun in size?Whatever is the average size OBD goes with here for a country.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Feb 21, 2014)

According to what  used for our baseline country level attack (which is where our 7 teratons = country level came from)?

Blast area of at least 767,731 km^2

Sun has a surface area of something like 6.0877?10^12 km^2

So, almost *8 million countries* of the size we tend to consider country level.


----------



## Uberchu (Feb 23, 2014)

Who was the most powerful character in Sora no Otoshimono?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 23, 2014)

Could Sanji's teacher Zeff's power be quantified?


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 23, 2014)

What happened to the OBD wiki? Everytime I try to access it says the wiki can't be found


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 23, 2014)

Ass pain happened. Solutions are being discussed and the wiki will probably set up elsewhere sometime soon.


----------



## Warlordgab (Feb 23, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Ass pain happened. Solutions are being discussed and the wiki will probably set up elsewhere sometime soon.



 I hope you're right


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 23, 2014)

Does Transmutation bypass conventional durability?


----------



## Fujita (Feb 23, 2014)

In general, yes


----------



## TheGloryXros (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, whatever happened to the OBDWiki? It got shut down?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 24, 2014)

Look literally four posts above you.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Feb 24, 2014)

Whoop, didnt see that; my bad.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2014)

How the fuck would you qualify this?

Percy Jackson and Kane Chronicles take place in the same world right?

Does that mean, Apollo drives Ra boat,  or are his chariot and the boat the samea?

Do Egyptian souls or magicians go to Hades or somewhere else? 

Is the underworld located in the Duat?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 24, 2014)

It's the same exact concept as Greek vs Roman; the Egyptian gods would be different aspects of the Greek gods.

The underworld appears however one perceives it; to a Christian, it will be Heaven/Hell, to anyone who believes in the Greco-Roman mythos it'll be Hades, to one who believes in Egyptian mythology it'll be the Land of the Dead (one layer of the Duat), et cetera. Hades doesn't exist in Egyptian mythology, so it is not located in the Duat which is a component of Egyptian mythology. These are all reality; think of the Mist, which manipulates reality, as a concept that transcends religion or all of these settings.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah. So does that mean the Egyptian Gods, are the same as the Greek? Or entirely different people?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 24, 2014)

Dude, did you read HoO?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2014)

Read the Kane Chronicles and Percy Jackson and the Olympians. Read The Lost Hero, nothing else.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 24, 2014)

Well everything you need to know is in TLH, so I suggest you go back and reread it because you seem to have missed some pretty important stuff.


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Kazu (Feb 25, 2014)

What is FSJ's speed sitting at right now?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 25, 2014)

about mach 50-150 last revision?  I think


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 25, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Well everything you need to know is in TLH, so I suggest you go back and reread it because you seem to have missed some pretty important stuff.



I'm pretty sure in the lost hero it never says anything about Greek and Egyptian gods being two of the same concept. In Red Pyramid there was a . Roman gods are just alternate versions of greek gods (like in real life), but Egyptian gods are a completely different ballgame.


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 25, 2014)

And yet SoN, TLH, and even TLT imply that _all_ these entities are connected (Inuit, Chinese, Egyptian, "Western Civilization", et cetera). And then the crossover refers to Percy as the Son of Sobek in the same way that HoO refers to Percy as the Son of Neptune. The Red Pyramid only says that these pantheons meeting would be disastrous, but the same could be said about the war between the Greeks and the Romans. And I believe it was Amos who said there were "other gods", but Chiron and Lupa also differentiate between the aspects.

I mean, yeah, it's very possible that the Greek and Egyptian gods are separate entities. But there's nothing to insist on it yet, and reason to believe the opposite. Rick's delving deeper into the crossover soon anyway, what with the _Staff of Serapis_ short, so we should have our answer soon anyway.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone calced that DBZ feat where Bills flew through those planetoids in seconds or does it not matter since those planets might not be big at all?


----------



## November (Feb 26, 2014)

Someone tried to calc this?


----------



## CerBorg (Feb 26, 2014)

How fast would someone have to be to perceive the world as if time was frozen?


----------



## Brightsteel (Feb 26, 2014)

> One of the worst examples was the Mycenean outpost of Atlantis on the island of Santorini in the Mediterranean. About 3,500 years ago, if memory serves. They wanted to conquer another island (or some predictable objective like that), so their magicians clubed together and summoned an aggressive entity. They couldn't control it.☻I was only a few hundred miles away on the Egyptian delta; I heard the explosion and saw the tsunami waves come roaring across to deluge the African coast. Weeks later, when things had settled down, the pharaoh's boats sailed to Santorini. The entire central section of the island, with its people and its shining city, had sunk into the sea. And All because they hadn't bothered with a pentacle



A footnote,  from The Amulet of Samarkand of the Bartimaeus Sequence.  Details the most destructive feat of the series. 

How much energy would be required to do something like this? Take note: No spirit has displayed Geokinesis, Earth makes them weak in most cases.  So it wasn't earth manipulation and it mentions that the explosion was heard. So it was most likely done by a Detonation a rather frequently used spell. So the spirit literally blew through the island.

Someone calc it?


----------



## Scary Yacht (Feb 26, 2014)

How much energy is required to completely atomize the human body?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 27, 2014)

Scary Yacht said:


> How much energy is required to completely atomize the human body?



Small Building level or 3750000000 Joules.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 27, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> And yet SoN, TLH, and even TLT imply that _all_ these entities are connected (Inuit, Chinese, Egyptian, "Western Civilization", et cetera). And then the crossover refers to Percy as the Son of Sobek in the same way that HoO refers to Percy as the Son of Neptune. The Red Pyramid only says that these pantheons meeting would be disastrous, but the same could be said about the war between the Greeks and the Romans. And I believe it was Amos who said there were "other gods", but Chiron and Lupa also differentiate between the aspects.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it's very possible that the Greek and Egyptian gods are separate entities. But there's nothing to insist on it yet, and reason to believe the opposite. Rick's delving deeper into the crossover soon anyway, what with the _Staff of Serapis_ short, so we should have our answer soon anyway.


Erm.. did you read the quote I posted? It said nothing about pantheons meeting being disastrous, it shows thoth denying he was hermes and claiming to have met him.
All the entities *after the greeks* are connected.  Egypt existed _before_ greece, not after.
Apart from the title, is there anything in Son of Sorbek that indicates Sorbek & Poseidon are connected? (Haven't read.) The reason Son of Neptune is called such is that people _think_ Percy is the Son of Neptune, even though he isn't. The fact he was born under the greek version of the god matters, if Hazel wasn't a daughter of Pluto she wouldn't be able to mess around with gold like she does.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 27, 2014)

Jwl is right. Thoth claimed to have met Hermes before.


			
				The Red Pyramid said:
			
		

> ?Oh, I see,? he said. ?Trying to
> share the body, eh? Don?t think
> I?m fooled for a minute, Isis. I
> know you?re in charge.?
> ...


Greco-Roman=/=Egyptian.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 27, 2014)

Since absolute zero is a pretty hot topic these days.
Do we consider absolute hot as hax?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 27, 2014)

@JWL: I dunno if I'd consider that a strict indication; the gods are manifestations of what they represent. Thoth's roles are entirely separate from Hermes's. There are also gods that don't exist in other religions, such as Janus and Pompona. Thoth could very well be one of them.

That said, I remembered Son of Sobek completely incorrectly; the title was referring to the monster Percy and Carter were fighting, called the _petsuchos_, not to Percy himself. Well, supposedly; Rick hinted to the latter in one of his blogs prior to its release, but he is one to troll like that.

And Hades was also the god of riches; his Roman name comes from the Greek term for Hades's underground wealth: Pluton. This aspect simply wasn't as important to the Greek culture.

Chiron did indeed say the fire started in Greece, but  how would he know? He's a Grecian myth.

That said, if I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. But I would legitimately be interested in how you'd then explain the cosmos.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 27, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> @JWL: I dunno if I'd consider that a strict indication; the gods are manifestations of what they represent. Thoth's roles are entirely separate from Hermes's. There are also gods that don't exist in other religions, such as Janus and Pompona. Thoth could very well be one of them.
> 
> That said, I remembered Son of Sobek completely incorrectly; the title was referring to the monster Percy and Carter were fighting, called the _petsuchos_, not to Percy himself. Well, supposedly; Rick hinted to the latter in one of his blogs prior to its release, but he is one to troll like that.
> 
> ...



Greek stuff is all on the waking world layer of the duat, and apollo is explained however it was explained in percy jackson prior to all this kane chronicles/ heros of olympus stuff. Ra's journey is a lower level of the duat.

Okey, I was wrong about pluto/hades. But percy has minor powers of earthquakes, and I don't think a son of neptune could do so.
Why wouldn't Chiron know about the Egyptians when Amos knows about the Greeks and Hermes has met an Egyptian God?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 27, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> how you'd then explain the cosmos.


A big clusterfuck 
Like Shin Megami Tensei


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 27, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> A footnote,  from The Amulet of Samarkand of the Bartimaeus Sequence.  Details the most destructive feat of the series.
> 
> How much energy would be required to do something like this? Take note: No spirit has displayed Geokinesis, Earth makes them weak in most cases.  So it wasn't earth manipulation and it mentions that the explosion was heard. So it was most likely done by a Detonation a rather frequently used spell. So the spirit literally blew through the island.
> 
> Someone calc it?




Meh. Needs a lot of work.


----------



## Scary Yacht (Feb 27, 2014)

Sherlōck said:


> Small Building level or 3750000000 Joules.



Thank you kindly.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone has a good idea on Voltron's/GoLion's stats?
It's been pretty long since I watched that series and I believe I haven't even seen every episode.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 27, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Since absolute zero is a pretty hot topic these days.
> Do we consider absolute hot as hax?



"absolute hot" is just universal, isn't it?


----------



## JustThisOne (Feb 27, 2014)

Scratchy said:


> "absolute hot" is just universal, isn't it?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 27, 2014)

After looking up megaverses, Marvel (who invented the term) seem to refer to them as the dimensions and universes that are related to a multiverse but aren't a part of it as well as the multiverse itself (a megaverse is said to be bigger than a multiverse). Around here though, a megaverse is refered to as a collection of multiverses. I need some clearing up on the issues here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 28, 2014)

TTGL said:


> After looking up megaverses, Marvel (who invented the term) seem to refer to them as the dimensions and universes that are related to a multiverse but aren't a part of it as well as the multiverse itself (a megaverse is said to be bigger than a multiverse). Around here though, a megaverse is refered to as a collection of multiverses. I need some clearing up on the issues here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Megaverses as the OBD understands them are no bigger than infinite multiverses. Megaverses as marvel understands them are who cares because it's a confusing mess and a much more relevant point is Celestials being stated to be a higher level of infinity than cubes. Problem solved.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

> megaverse is refered to as a collection of multiverses


that goes for both the OBD and Marvel


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> that goes for both the OBD and Marvel



Do you have proof of this?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

yep, you just posted it above


and OBD just adopted it


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 28, 2014)

What I posted above states says that different universes and dimension accossiated with a multiverse (eg.the universe Mikaboshi got exiled to) but not a direct part of it make up a megaverse (as well as the multiverse itself). It says something significantly bigger than a multiverse, but discint from other multiverses. The only thing that implies that it has multiple multiverses is the line stating they encompass more than a single multiverse, though that could refer to many previously said dimensions as well as collections of multiverses.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 28, 2014)

this is literally the most irrelevant thing :33

we have a definition for megaverse.

Marvels one doesn't matter.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think what TTGL is trying to interpret the source to say is this:
Each term in here represnts a universe. The brackets repersent a multiverse:
{a1,a2,a3,a4,.....}
{b1,b1,b3,b4,.....}
{c1,c2,c3,c4,.....}
{d...}
{e...}
....

and a megaverse would be something like this:
[a1,a2,b1,b2,c1,c2......]

(Which would be the same size as a multiverse.)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 28, 2014)

Scratchy said:


> "absolute hot" is just universal, isn't it?



So, agni is universal?
Cool.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 28, 2014)

Why?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 28, 2014)

You said lelzenath, so i asked "why?"


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2014)

because zenath = lelzenath


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh you.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 28, 2014)

@jetwaterluffy1 My interpritation of it is that it's bigger than a normal multiverse, but not quite the size of an OBD megaverse.

-----------

What is OBD's views on gauntlets, and "beat my team" threads?


----------



## Es (Feb 28, 2014)

Our opinion is TTGL should stop making threads


----------



## Fujita (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think there is a general prevailing view in the OBD

Just don't stick a shitload of characters into one thread and expect anybody to muster up the effort to reply to it 

My own view? Gauntlets are useful for when you don't know exactly how strong a character is, and you kind of want to test the waters without having to make a bunch of individual threads (which could end up being quite mismatched)

It should ideally reduce to one or two debates in a thread, which is fine

Teams are more for seeing what different combinations of abilities can do. It's a fun, generally more creative kind of debate. But if you add too many characters, it becomes a massive clusterfuck. Generally I'd recommend no more than three to a team, but it really depends.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 1, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Greek stuff is all on the waking world layer of the duat, and apollo is explained however it was explained in percy jackson prior to all this kane chronicles/ heros of olympus stuff. Ra's journey is a lower level of the duat.


It doesn't just present the issue of Ra vs. Apollo, though; we're talking Ouranos vs. Nut, Gaea vs. Geb, Hades vs. Osiris, et cetera. Not to mention all the conflicting myths. How would you explain those? 



> Okey, I was wrong about pluto/hades. But percy has minor powers of earthquakes, and I don't think a son of neptune could do so.


Nah, Neptune was also the god of earthquakes. It's even referenced in SoN; one of Frank's ancestors, a legacy of Neptune, was discharged from the legion because they blamed him for one of the San Franciscan earthquakes.



> Why wouldn't Chiron know about the Egyptians when Amos knows about the Greeks and Hermes has met an Egyptian God?


I dunno. Several demigods have even experienced things Chiron never has.

I digress, though; it's not really important to me in any way.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 1, 2014)

Stats for Pre-Vader Anakin Skywalker?

Also aren't the Egyptian Gods, liks babies when compared in age to the Greeks? In PJO.


----------



## Əyin (Mar 3, 2014)

Can someone differentiate between Nasu's Mystic Eyes of Death Perception and Jedi's Shatterpoint?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> It doesn't just present the issue of Ra vs. Apollo, though; we're talking Ouranos vs. Nut, Gaea vs. Geb, Hades vs. Osiris, et cetera. Not to mention all the conflicting myths. How would you explain those?
> 
> 
> Nah, Neptune was also the god of earthquakes. It's even referenced in SoN; one of Frank's ancestors, a legacy of Neptune, was discharged from the legion because they blamed him for one of the San Franciscan earthquakes.
> ...


Wasn't Frank a legacy of Poseidon (not Neptune), hence why he is one of the joining factors between the Greeks and the Romans?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TTGL said:


> @jetwaterluffy1 My interpritation of it is that it's bigger than a normal multiverse, but not quite the size of an OBD megaverse.
> 
> -----------
> 
> What is OBD's views on gauntlets, and "beat my team" threads?



But an OBD megaverse is also the same size as a regular infinite multiverse. Any infinity multiplied by a finite number or taken to a finite power is still the same infinity.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 3, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Wasn't Frank a legacy of Poseidon (not Neptune), hence why he is one of the joining factors between the Greeks and the Romans?


Yea, he is.



Brightsteel said:


> Also aren't the Egyptian Gods, liks babies when compared in age to the Greeks? In PJO.


Egyptian comes before Greek.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 3, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Wasn't Frank a legacy of Poseidon (not Neptune), hence why he is one of the joining factors between the Greeks and the Romans?



Shouldn't matter; there'd be no reason for the Romans to blame Frank's ancestor for an earthquake if Neptune weren't the god of earthquakes. Plus, Frank actually refers to Neptune as the god of earthquakes, so that's a thing.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 3, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Shouldn't matter; there'd be no reason for the Romans to blame Frank's ancestor for an earthquake if Neptune weren't the god of earthquakes. Plus, Frank actually refers to Neptune as the god of earthquakes, so that's a thing.



Makes sense.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey, is there a way to change your name shown? I'm actually tired of having the words smushed together.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 3, 2014)

Not really an OBD question but


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 3, 2014)

Go to the name change thread.  and ask there...


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 3, 2014)

ugh, too much work. Sorry guys, didn't know where to ask.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Can someone differentiate between Nasu's Mystic Eyes of Death Perception and Jedi's Shatterpoint?



Mystic Eyes target someone's and or something's concept of death, Shatterpoint shows the weak points of people and events


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Mar 3, 2014)

Does Reimu from Touhou have any soulfucking resistance feats?


----------



## TheGloryXros (Mar 4, 2014)

One Piece's Top-Tiers are Mach 250, right? Just making sure.

And isnt Law scalable to this, considering he was able to react to a few of Doflamingo's attacks during combat with him?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2014)

Law.... Top tier.....  Just think about that very very carefully and you have your answer


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 4, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Law.... Top tier.....  Just think about that very very carefully and you have your answer



I agree stop downplaying Law


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 4, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> One Piece's Top-Tiers are Mach 250, right? Just making sure.
> 
> And isnt Law scalable to this, considering he was able to react to a few of Doflamingo's attacks during combat with him?






shade0180 said:


> Law.... Top tier.....  Just think about that very very carefully and you have your answer


This. And where does mach 250 even come from?


Tom Servo said:


> I agree stop downplaying Law


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2014)

no idea but any scaling that is came from the top tier won't ever go down to law's level currently.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 4, 2014)

You have Kakashi being scaled off of an attack from Madara Uchiha, the current Juubi host, and you're dismissing the notion that Law could ever, under any circumstances, be scaled from anything a One Piece top tier will ever do? Really?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2014)

> could ever, under any circumstances,




I said currently ...... any future instances can change that.  obviously.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 4, 2014)

I can think of five instances right off the top of my head in which Law could receive scaling from a top tier. Whether the feats have decent values to them or not doesn't change the principle of the thing


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2014)

scaling Law from a top-tier like admiral ? wut ? he hasn't the feats for that atm


but from Doflamingo in reactions - sure, why not ?


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 4, 2014)

Admirals gets scaling from Law. Not the other way around.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 5, 2014)

How a skill like that would work against regenerations and such?

It can ignore intagibility and other things?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Mar 5, 2014)

Where did the mainstream shonen fotw go? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also, where is OBD wiki? Did it get destroyed?

Edit: found the thread about OBD wiki.. sad.


----------



## Kazu (Mar 5, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> Where did the mainstream shonen fotw go? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also, where is OBD wiki? Did it get destroyed?
> 
> Edit: found the thread about OBD wiki.. sad.



The MSBD FOTW got perma-nuked for being off topic.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 5, 2014)

It got nuke becauser of Yoruichi's ..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 5, 2014)

^ MSBDers are horny bastards


----------



## Saint Saga (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah,not like you were the one leading the impotent charge.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 5, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> The MSBD FOTW got perma-nuked for being off topic.



I couldn't poz wombat enough for that post


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Why is bloodlusted often put into a battle. It makes sense sometimes (Superman, Hulk, Goku) but other times it seems counter productive. I've seen fights with prep-masters and tech experts bloodlusted. If they're bloodlusted they'd forget many of their clever prep things.

2. Who won in OBDs fight between Odin and Dark Schneider (it's probably been done 100 times).


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 7, 2014)

TTGL said:


> 1. Why is bloodlusted often put into a battle. It makes sense sometimes (Superman, Hulk, Goku) but other times it seems counter productive. I've seen fights with prep-masters and tech experts bloodlusted. If they're bloodlusted they'd forget many of their clever prep things.
> 
> 2. Who won in OBDs fight between Odin and Dark Schneider (it's probably been done 100 times).



1. Bloodlusted simply means that PIS/CIS are off and that they're fighting to kill. They're not in a state of mindless rage when threadmakers say they're bloodlusted. So yeah. Not counter-productive.

2. Odin. Don't read comics much and I haven't read Bastard!! but I've lurked enough to know the answer to that.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought they meant berserker rage by bloodlust. Thanks for clearing that out.

Is there a Final Fantasy tier list (or better, a Squaresoft tier list)? If there is one existing am I allowed to bump it?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 7, 2014)

*Transmutation*

How do we treat transmutation here? As hax?
Is mass constant in transmutation?
If it isn't, can we calc it using the difference in mass-energy?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 7, 2014)

It is treated as hax that ignore durability..

Also transmutation changes the mass of the object, so you can't really calculate it... Like in FMA where 5 pieces of gold coin and a cart of coal got transformed into a gold bars that can fill a room..  and another example would be Hoenheim making a rock bridge constantly and he isn't shifting the mass of the floor but only adding a mass of square rock every time he walks to what he was transmuting.. 

Another example is Buso Renkin where the Kakugane changing into Nukes, submarine, Giant Robot and other weapon....


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 7, 2014)

In terms of DC, what does this amount of joules equate to?

☻10x(1.6x10^33)


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 7, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> In terms of DC, what does this amount of joules equate to?
> 
> ☻10x(1.6x10^33)




3.82 yottatons, a.k.a. large planet level


----------



## Kazu (Mar 7, 2014)

About 3.8 yottatons, near the minimum for Large Planet level.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

How powerful is Haurko Haruka from FLCL? I thought she was city level but from the looks of it she's a Hell of a lot stronger.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 7, 2014)

it depends.



The energy here is small city level at minimum and Island level at max.

We also know Atomsk can eat Solar Systems and Haruko was chasing him around and actually fought Atomsk-Naota for a short period of time.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought it might have something to do with the final battle. That could put her at planet/star+ level. Looking at the fight again, most of Atomsks/Naotas moves that we can see seem to just be swatting aside her attacks without much effort.

He may have hit her when he threw aside her guitar at 1 minute in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXqgNXLgonA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Napcom (Mar 7, 2014)

At the 2 min mark



Would this be considered a legit lightning dodge feat?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 7, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> It is treated as hax that ignore durability..
> 
> 
> Also transmutation changes the mass of the object, so you can't really calculate it... Like in FMA where 5 pieces of gold coin and a cart of coal got transformed into a gold bars that can fill a room..  and another example would be Hoenheim making a rock bridge constantly and he isn't shifting the mass of the floor but only adding a mass of square rock every time he walks to what he was transmuting..
> ...


Ok. Thanks.


Fluttershy said:


> nope            .



Why? Reasons?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2014)

give a reason to use it


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 7, 2014)

*Kaladin Stormblessed.*

I apologize for this. I read a very entertaining novel today, I found my self sub-consciously looking for feats.
There's shamespren all over me right now.
Anyway, this is to determine Kaladin's stats.
1. A storm can destroy a city in a rather short timeframe. What would be the durability of the guy who can fight in said storm? 
2. How fast would you have to be in order to dodge lightning while flying at cloud level? MHS?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> give a reason to use it



I think all matter manipulation should use that. The excess energy has to come from somewhere, right?
Say someone transmutes 5kg of stone to 80kg of steel. Where did that remaining energy come from, then?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 7, 2014)

> I think all matter manipulation should use that. The excess energy has to come from somewhere, right?


nope

unless it is directly stated that e=mc^2 is in effect


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 7, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> nope
> 
> unless it is directly stated that e=mc^2 is in effect



Hmmm.
Your thoughts on the other question?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 7, 2014)

Did Luffy only beat Crocodile due to plot?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 8, 2014)

How powerful is Panty & Stockings verse?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 8, 2014)

Panty level+.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 8, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How powerful is Panty & Stockings verse?



Mach 80 or whatever I calc'd for Stocking's bullet deflection feat and probably building level to city block with Panty and Stocking's mother.

Though, I remember something about a snot rocket that reached the moon in a fraction of a second or something 

I'll calc that later.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2014)

Sub Revalistic starts around Mach 9000 right?

If so why is Goku only Sub Revalistic when he hit Mach 31,000?

Also what about the other Z Fighters?

I smell bullshit.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Mar 8, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Sub Revalistic starts around Mach 9000 right?
> 
> If so why is Goku only Sub Revalistic when he hit Mach 31,000?
> 
> ...



Because relativistic starts at ~mach 88,100.

Thus putting Goku at sub-relativistic (mid).

He's hilariously above sub-relativistic by Battle of Gods, though. We just don't know by how much above so we just say "at least sub-relativistic" there.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that! 

I was wondering why he was only listed at Sub-Revalistic when he hit mach 31,000.

And why aren't the other Z Fighters listed as Sub-Revalistic?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Did Luffy only beat Crocodile due to plot?



Explain this more in detail.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2014)

I mean was it only because of PSI.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 8, 2014)

No. Luffy beat him on fair grounds.

the cure to the poison was


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that but im Marinesford he was clashing evenly with Flamingo.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 9, 2014)

How powerful are the First Ancestral Race from Evangelion?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> I know. But it said that Mach 9000+ was Sub-Revalistic. I'm pretty sure he surpassed that in the Cell Saga.



Then get a feat and calc it, or give it to someone who can.
'I'm pretty sure' is simply idle, unreliable speculation.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 9, 2014)

Fine, fine.

What about crossing the whole of Namek, in the span of a second in the Frieza saga?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 9, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> I know that but im Marinesford he was clashing evenly with Flamingo.



he sent in hook. got blocked by a leg.

nothing to take.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 9, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Fine, fine.
> 
> What about crossing the whole of Namek, in the span of a second in the Frieza saga?



I said someone. I never said me.
I don't do DBZ.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 9, 2014)

What happened to all the OBD threads....they just vanished  spooky


----------



## Fujita (Mar 9, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> What happened to all the OBD threads....they just vanished  spooky


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 9, 2014)

From 46:34-48:10

Would there be anyway of finding out how powerful or large the area of the giant Buddha palm would be?


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Mar 9, 2014)

How strong is the _creator_ in Gravity Rush? I stopped playing halfway through the game so I don't know if he ever showed any feats.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you know D.Y.N Freaks?  This is spin-off of Demonbane series. According to this story, There seems to be only one multiverse. and it was implied that this infinite multiverse was reduced to only one universe by God of vortex destruction from Betelgeuse(ベテルギウスの渦動破壊神, Maybe This is Demonbane). 

Does it debunk Demonbane series?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 14, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Do you know D.Y.N Freaks?  This is spin-off of Demonbane series. According to this story, There seems to be only one multiverse. and it was implied that this infinite multiverse was reduced to only one universe by God of vortex destruction from Betelgeuse(ベテルギウスの渦動破壊神, Maybe This is Demonbane).
> 
> Does it debunk Demonbane series?



No,the main stories already have everything done and its not because of this spin-off that it will get debunked,also you didn't say how much it is canon related to the main demonbane stories.

But the series got another massively multiversal being because it reduced a infinite multiverse to a single one.

Does it sound like weaker for you?


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 15, 2014)

What is current Naruto speed (as the character not the verse) and if there is a calculation or power scaling available can someone provide me a link?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 15, 2014)

the whole thing is a mess.

I don't really care what his exact speed is but it's generally ~MHS


----------



## Kazu (Mar 15, 2014)

Do we have a value for the pulverization of steel?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 15, 2014)

afaik we don't


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 16, 2014)

@Xelloss
Mach 354.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 17, 2014)

Is the Gate of Babylon considered 'broken'? Or just has hax?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 17, 2014)

er let just go with ........ It is Broken and Hax...


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 18, 2014)

Is Skyward Sword Link XJ in striking strength since he was capable of trading blows with demise? Or is he only like NJ, YJ, and such?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2014)

Kinda hard to understand you when you have Goku's dick in your mouth. 

Anyways that has nothing to do with Goku. Well I guess it does since SS Link beat Goku.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2014)

Skyward Sword version of Link.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Is Skyward Sword Link XJ in striking strength since he was capable of trading blows with demise? Or is he only like NJ, YJ, and such?



Best you could reasonably powerscale him to sheer strength wise is the Four Giants.

Kind of hard to justify suggesting a fucker second only to the gods is weaker in any fashion than those lesser deities


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2014)

Four Giants held the moon up for a while right?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2014)

They can hold up the moon but can't defend themselves, some deities huh?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 22, 2014)

What would Broly's lifting strength be, considering he can crush a saiyan pod with sheer strength?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 22, 2014)

Unquantifiable+++  we don't equate lifting with DC feat.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 22, 2014)

How powerful is Eucliwood Hellscythe?


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 22, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Unquantifiable+++  we don't equate lifting with DC feat.



No, crushing it would imply force and from there one could conceivably derive a lifting strength.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Mar 23, 2014)

So...did you guys figure out what to do to calc absolute 0 feats?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 23, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> So...did you guys figure out what to do to calc absolute 0 feats?


Don't think so.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 23, 2014)

We calc the removal of all the target's thermal energy, since any assumption that you make that would make it more impressive via rl physics would ensure that you can't reach AZ to begin with  

Which will probably turn out fairly crap for most characters, so it pretty much defaults to whoever the strongest character they froze is


----------



## Regicide (Mar 23, 2014)

For violent fragmentation of concrete, should I use the lower value of 14 J/cm^3 or the higher value of 42 J/cm^3? Think I've seen both values being used in various calcs.

Or would it be better to use an average instead?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2014)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> So...did you guys figure out what to do to calc absolute 0 feats?






> So yeah, it'd be rather close to what we use for vaporization calcs.
> We an treat the two as equivalents in regards of energy consumption.


sort of a middle ground between e-mc^2 (lol) and just plain Q=mcT


but


> so it pretty much defaults to whoever the strongest character they froze is


yeah


----------



## Vicotex (Mar 23, 2014)

How can one calc air blast?


----------



## GilgameshKingofheroes (Mar 23, 2014)

where's the new odb website?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 25, 2014)

Would be a new serie with a different title made by the same author as a visual novel and using some characters from previous works in a spin-off count as canon(the author didn't said it is a spin-off and i didn' found anywhere that is a spin-off or related to the previous work i'm just assuming because theres characters and names indentical as the previous works) or is more like a spiritual sucessor like xenoblade?


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Speed of Light attack.




Would this be an outlier?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2014)

I wouldn't call it outlier I'd say it is more like hyperbole....which just mean it is really fast the other guy couldn't react


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

How would one actually tell if a person would be able to make LS attacks?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 25, 2014)

it really  depend if that level of speed is normal to the verse or is achievable in the verse. and some other factors.... 

example is verses that has interstellar travel. another is if they can dodge real laser...well something like that.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 25, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> it really  depend if that level of speed is normal to the verse or is achievable in the verse. and some other factors....
> 
> example is verses that has interstellar travel. another is if they can dodge real laser...well something like that.



Oh ok.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you guys think the speed of natural lightning can be used ? 

If it helps, the same boss seems to  with a larger, more natural looking cloud.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 28, 2014)

According to this.......Kirby may be getting an upgrade in his consumption ability.  True?


----------



## Regicide (Mar 28, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> According to this.......Kirby may be getting an upgrade in his consumption ability.  True?


The game's been out for half a year now.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn. Any good feats from it? o.o


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 1, 2014)

How strong is Orochi from King of fighters?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Why don't we use explosion volume to get a yield.?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Why surface area and not volume?
What's the difference anyways?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 4, 2014)

Because the volume tells us nothing about the actual destruction.
I'm pretty sure there are also other factors.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 4, 2014)

Except that it tells of of the volume of certain substances that it can destroy.
Not rock, but something like wax.
1m^3 of 1000C flames will melt 1m^3 of wax.
Let's multiply explosion volume by melting value of wax.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone plannng to do Saint Seiya Omega Respect theead?


----------



## Stoic Porcupine (Apr 4, 2014)

Where does Axel stand at in stats? I remember him being about equal to Saix last time I checked the wiki. Any upgrades?


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 4, 2014)

I opened a "Luffy Vs Natsu" threat and it got closed. What happened? And why?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 4, 2014)

Banned thread also it is in the wrong section it is also a rape thread in favor of Luffy. Natsu and Luffy are both around town level in DC so this is probably alright. But, Natsu's speed more or less is just around mach 9+, while Luffy is around mach 100, which is more the 10 times faster than Natsu....


----------



## Warlordgab (Apr 5, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Banned thread also it is in the wrong section it is also a rape thread in favor of Luffy. Natsu and Luffy are both around town level in DC so this is probably alright. But, Natsu's speed more or less is just around mach 9+, while Luffy is around mach 100, which is more the 10 times faster than Natsu....



Regarding speed, I knew Luffy was faster

I'm sorry! I didn't know it was a banned thread. What sould I do to make amends?


----------



## Chad (Apr 6, 2014)

What's the value for steel fragmentation? (in j/cc)


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 6, 2014)

how many megatons required to destroy a planet? 50 quadrillion megatons?


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Apr 6, 2014)

DarkLordDragon said:


> how many megatons required to destroy a planet? 50 quadrillion megatons?




Our planet requires around 57 zettatons, IIRC, which are 57 000 000 000 000 000 megatons. Large planets require up to over a thousand times that, to even a few milion times.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks HMT, another question, how much is the weight of a small waterfall? (not like Toriko's waterfalls) but normal ones? considering the gravity and all?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 6, 2014)

Er.... can you put an image of what you mean by small waterfall...


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 7, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Er.... can you put an image of what you mean by small waterfall...



let's assume something like this >


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2014)

How is Kido usually handled in cross-verse matches? Does it fall under the same principle that Kido = Chakra?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 8, 2014)

Reiatsu = Chakra, Jutsu = Kido (sorta)


----------



## Tom Servo (Apr 8, 2014)

How strong does someone have to be to lift a small two story house made of wood? ( like a generic farmhouse kind of thing)


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 8, 2014)

Let's assume a big guy is charging at me with a punch that has force of 1000 Kg, and I managed to stop that punch! how my strength will be calculated?

Also how much energy required to pulverize the particles of human-sized shield?

also whats the difference between Kgs (kilograms) and Kgw? what Kgw stands for?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 8, 2014)

Theres more confirmed feats for Rey Yan?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 10, 2014)

How strong is The Old Kingdom-verse (a.k.a. Sabriel)?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 10, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How strong does someone have to be to lift a small two story house made of wood? ( like a generic farmhouse kind of thing)


Wall to small building level.
|
How far would Rand al'Thor go in a Percy Jackson gauntlet?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 10, 2014)

Astral said:


> What's the value for steel fragmentation? (in j/cc)



50j/cc for high grade steel


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 10, 2014)

How much energy would it take to generate a category 5 hurricane that spanned the entire western hemisphere?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 11, 2014)

Island level or thereabout.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 11, 2014)

sounds country or continental to me


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

It wouldn't stretch into petatons.
A hurricane with a diameter of about 2700km and sonic speed came out to about 1Tt.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 12, 2014)

What is the power required to create 20 meters earth chasm?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

Is that the width, length or depth? Provide the others, pls.
If it's a cube, using compressive strength of rock, it'd take 382.41 tons of tnt.
Multi city block.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 12, 2014)

its depth around 20 meters and width 5 meters


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 12, 2014)

DarkLordDragon said:


> its depth around 20 meters and width 5 meters



92 tons of tnt, then. Still mcb.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

How much energy would it take to make a chasm about two miles long, 200 meters deep, and about fifty feet deep? 

I'm asking because this happened as the aftermath of an attack and I'm wondering if it's over powered. The precursor was town level done by an attack that caused a crater a few meters deep, 2 kilometers across.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Pulverization-502Kt
Vaporization-63.42Mt
Atomization-72.34Mt
Sub-atomic detachment- 9.7728Pt
Compressive strength-468.9Kt.
Pulverization, obviously.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 14, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> How much energy would it take to generate a category 5 hurricane that spanned the entire western hemisphere?



360Gt, if I did the math correctly.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 15, 2014)

1. Who's stronger between Adam and Lilith (Evangelion)?

2. What do you do if you need help with a respect thread?

3. How much energy is needed to lifewipe (eg. burn an Earthlike planet into a desert)?


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 22, 2014)

I heard that there was a calculation saying that Naruto's earth was Jupiter sized. Was that meant to be one of those joke calculations or is it serious?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 22, 2014)

It's serious. And accepted.

The resulting reactions to it never cease to be amusing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 22, 2014)

it's the best calc in all of OBD


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## animalia (Apr 23, 2014)

What tier is Monev The Gales in:

Tier 8  Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels. 

Tier 8  Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.

Tier 8  High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Apr 23, 2014)

I am planning to read Marvel Now! what's the best out there? Thor?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 23, 2014)

Does standing on the surface of a dying star for 10,000 years give you star-level durability?


----------



## Regicide (Apr 23, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Does standing on the surface of a dying star for 10,000 years give you star-level durability?


Short answer?

No.


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 24, 2014)

whats the smallest size a planetoid can become while still remaining sphere-like ?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Can you share the conversion formule?



No. Trade secret.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 24, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Short answer?
> 
> No.



Why is that?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 24, 2014)

why would it ? it's small stuff


----------



## Regicide (Apr 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Why is that?


Because one, surface area, and two, the energy that stars give off is not the same as the energy needed to destroy a star.

Like, our sun radiates mere petatons of energy. Energy which is spread out over the entire surface area of the star, meaning that a human sized character standing on the surface would only be exposed to an extremely small fraction of that power.

The amount of time is mostly irrelevant, since the character would only be heated up to the same temperature as their surroundings, no more.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 24, 2014)

So how much energy was needed for those five tailed beast to vaporize mountains?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 24, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> So how much energy was needed for those five tailed beast to vaporize mountains?



Pulverisation, actually. We have no proof of vaporisation.
4 gigatons. Island level.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 24, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> Thanks. Would like to see the blog to this.


Too lazy; don't wanna.


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 24, 2014)

Amount of energy needed to split an ocean about the same size as the Pacific Ocean. Said split is two miles across and it stretches the distance from Flordia to the east coast of Africa. Said split was maintained for a couple of hours.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Apr 25, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Amount of energy needed to split an ocean about the same size as the Pacific Ocean. Said split is two miles across and it stretches the distance from Flordia to the east coast of Africa. Said split was maintained for a couple of hours.




Distance from Florida to Madagascar=14785km
Average depth of pacific ocean=4280m
Width of split=2miles=3.2186km
Volume of water displaced=3218.6*4280*14785000=2.0367E14m^3
Density of salt water=1027kg/m^3
Mass of water displaced=2.0917E17kg

Assuming it took five minutes to split
=>s=0.5*a*t^2
=>3.2186=0.5*a*300^2
=>a=0.0715m/s^2

F=ma
F=1.4961E16N

E=f*d
E=1.4961E16*3218.6
E=4.815E19j
Final Tally
*11.51Gt*
Don't know if I did that right.


----------



## God of Kingz (Apr 25, 2014)

Yo. I've got a question and this obviously seemed like the place to ask, so...


...who is that Mach 24k Nardo feat scalable too?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2014)

God of Kingz said:


> Yo. I've got a question and this obviously seemed like the place to ask, so...
> 
> 
> ...who is that Mach 24k Nardo feat scalable too?


all god-tiers / everyone V2 Juubi level and upward


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 25, 2014)

Is the Marvel Omniverse made up of infinite megaverses, which in turn are made up of infinite multiverses, which in turn are made up of infinite universes?


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 25, 2014)

And Thanos destroyed this with the HOTU?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2014)

idk, but he's >= those that can


----------



## Brightsteel (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice. 

Final question. How much energy would it take to create a canyon as the aftermath of an attack that was fire based in nature? Said attack did this in under a second.


----------



## kaminogan (Apr 26, 2014)

is the moon from DBZ the same size as our moon ? and where can i find a source proving it is ?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2014)

I may have forgotten, but are historical battles allowed?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2014)

yes they probably are...  we had an ancient chinese army vs roman or some shit before the purge..


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok. I think I remember that.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Apr 27, 2014)

Is Featherine of Umineko no naku koro ni  megaversal?
and, Is Elder God Demonbane stronger than Living tribunal?
Some debater of animevice rank EGD above TOAA.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 27, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Is Featherine of Umineko no naku koro ni  megaversal?
> and, Is Elder God Demonbane stronger than Living tribunal?
> Some debater of animevice rank EGD above TOAA.



No and no. 

Animevice isn't exactly a bastion of knowledge


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Apr 27, 2014)

Kazu said:


> No and no.
> 
> Animevice isn't exactly a bastion of knowledge


I know.
And, This is not only animevice. Comicvine too.
I wonder why They say that their favorite character is megaversal, omniversal,etc.
They will not even play Demonbane, Umineko.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Where do the party members and major villains other than Shulk from Xenoblade stand exactly other than Shulk?


----------



## Kazu (Apr 28, 2014)

I have to wonder how much of the blogs section is OBD related.


----------



## Regicide (Apr 28, 2014)

Far as I'm aware, most of it.

..Probably doesn't help since I assume you're looking for more specific numbers and you already knew that.


----------



## Kazu (Apr 28, 2014)

Vague, but probably the best answer I'm going to get.


----------



## Napcom (Apr 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Would this be considered legit lightning since it came from clouds? Or still magical?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

How powerful are SMT's versions of the Lovecraftian Old Ones?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 2, 2014)

What kind of damage do Dragon Ball type Ki blasts do? Is it heat, vaporizing, concussive force, piercing,  etc. Cause they've exhibited all those traits at certain points.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> What kind of damage do Dragon Ball type Ki blasts do? Is it heat, vaporizing, concussive force, piercing,  etc. Cause they've exhibited all those traits at certain points.


case by casis. dodonpa is piercing, kikoho is vaporization,  i dunno the meaning of concussive force, though


----------



## kaminogan (May 2, 2014)

Are nazi threads banned ?

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Chad (May 3, 2014)

Where did Cohaco find the equation he used in this blog?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 3, 2014)

who    knows


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (May 5, 2014)

I think that Word "全能(mean Omnipotent)" is very vague word in Manga, Anime,VN, etc.
I know that it means Omnipotent. But,In many case, Omnipotent mean only uber powerful and doesn't mean true/virtual/near omnipotent.
Don't many battle forum confuse it with true Omnipotence?


----------



## shade0180 (May 5, 2014)

Who cares about other website bd.... anyway just don't use it as evidence for power and you are probably good...


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> I think that Word "全能(mean Omnipotent)" is very vague word in Manga, Anime,VN, etc.
> I know that it means Omnipotent. But,In many case, Omnipotent mean only uber powerful and doesn't mean true/virtual/near omnipotent.
> Don't many battle forum confuse it with true Omnipotence?


It don't matter if y forum confuses it.  We don't. 
X can be as much of omnipotent as he wants to be. Without backup feats he is just a universe level.


----------



## November (May 5, 2014)

What?s the speed, durability and dc of Gunbusters high-top tiers?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2014)

Gunbuster?

Humanity has shit like the various blackhole bombs, which are planet level and multi-star-system level respectively.

Gunbuster itself is Continent Level as are the Space Monsters. They're both also at least Relativistic IIRC


----------



## November (May 5, 2014)

Oh nice.
And Diebusters?


----------



## Kazu (May 5, 2014)

How powerful are final fantasy tactics and related verses?


----------



## Regicide (May 5, 2014)

Kazu said:


> How powerful are final fantasy tactics and related verses?


Well FFXII, which is in the same verse, is continent level or so. If I remember correctly, anyways.

Don't recall anyone actually going through the other Ivalice games to look for feats and whatnot. Might get on that at some point.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2014)

November said:


> What?s the speed, durability and dc of Gunbusters high-top tiers?



wombat quantified a lot of it


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2014)

How exactly do we quantify shenron powers in relation to kami-sama?
Does this suits as powerscalle.


----------



## Maki (May 7, 2014)

In the manga it said that shenron can't do anything kami wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2014)

Maki said:


> In the manga it said that shenron can't do anything kami wouldn't be able to do.


Then, is kami moon creation level with magic ?
Can young daimaou and majunior get the scalling?


----------



## Uberchu (May 7, 2014)

What's the speed of the characters in Sora no Otoshimono? Do we just accept that Ikaros V2 and anyone stronger has lightspeed reactions even though they haven't shown any feats close to that?


----------



## Maki (May 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Then, is kami moon creation level with magic ?
> Can young daimaou and majunior get the scalling?



I don't think daimaou knows how to use magic, but his basic stats are higher, same for junior but with even higher stats.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 7, 2014)

November said:


> Oh nice.
> And Diebusters?



the Buster Machines in Diebuster are on another level, you have shit like dix neuf throwing planets around, a space monster towing a fucking black hole, Nono cutting a moon in half in base and then stopping the Relativistic KE of Earth before going on to stop the force of a big bang or something.

that last part was probably hyperbole but then again who fucking knows.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2014)

Maki said:


> I don't think daimaou knows how to use magic, but his basic stats are higher, same for junior but with even higher stats.



For whatever reason old Kami was still > Daimaou according to statements


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2014)

Uberchu said:


> What's the speed of the characters in Sora no Otoshimono? Do we just accept that Ikaros V2 and anyone stronger has lightspeed reactions even though they haven't shown any feats close to that?


 
didn't i already asked about this? 
Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 








those are sub relativistic feats even at base. (Being fair the author clearly doesn't know jack about the meaning of mach 22 as she cross 20.000 km in secs And her attack covers the same distance in like one panel.)


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> For whatever reason old Kami was still > Daimaou according to statements


inconsistency happens 
Just like why a weak ass like hashi is stronger than Monkey Sage 
Anyway, daimaou is full of inconsistencies (heck, roshi is an outlier mainly due to his lame showing)


----------



## shade0180 (May 7, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> didn't i already asked about this?
> Also:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So how did you get 1 second out of that?  You got 3-4 panels when she was traveling....


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> So how did you get 1 second out of that?  You got 3-4 panels when she was traveling....


I said secs for travel speed and like 1 panel for missiles.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 7, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> Gunbuster?
> 
> Humanity has shit like the various blackhole bombs, which are planet level and multi-star-system level respectively.
> 
> Gunbuster itself is Continent Level as are the Space Monsters. They're both also at least Relativistic IIRC



Buster Machine 3 is low galaxy level, as it destroyed everything in 10,000 lightyear radius (bigger than a small galaxy). Excelio Blackhole is this blackhole, so arguably Excelio Variable Gravity Well is a similar level (Exelio Variable Gravity Well is at the very least star system level due to its nature). Some of the Space Monsters were 1000's of km in size, so they are at least moon level (a nest of them can drain a yellow star in 10 years), Gunbuster may be that level too. Buster Machine I could travel faster than light, however the faster it goes, the more time has past (this is a tech-level that's improved by Diebuster!)


----------



## Uberchu (May 8, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> didn't i already asked about this?
> Also:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't really see where you got seconds from in those panels, but then there's how the attack travels in one panel. Point taken, I guess they at least have that level of reactions, though it's funny thinking about FTL Chaos and Astraea.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2014)

Uberchu said:


> I don't really see where you got seconds from in those panels, but then there's how the attack travels in one panel. Point taken, I guess they at least have that level of reactions, though it's funny thinking about FTL Chaos and Astraea.


Context and panels itself showing how fast she was moving.  She is crossing 20.000 km here.  There is a tournament at sorami. Do you think everybody will just stay there and wait 44 minutes until she cross half goble?
Anyway, the travel speed is irrelevant since many characters can react to the attack speed and even speedblitz the same attack, which gives sub relativistic short movement speed and reaction.
This gives more basis from femtosecond reaction scalling from v2 ikaros to other strong top-god tiers (millions of times ftl), it is indeed a huge jump,  but there is no such a thing like a god tier outlier.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2014)

What would be the energy output to blew up a 332 km^2 area? (It's something below vaporization, likely melting or fragmentation)


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 10, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> What would be the energy output to blew up a 332 km^2 melting? (It's something below vaporization, likely melting or fragmentation)



You'd need the volume of the affected area and also know what material it is, different materials have diferent specific/latent heats and all that fun stuff.

For a minimum low end you can use this calculator 

Near-total fatalities using a 325m radius is 1.565 kilotons.


----------



## Stan Lee (May 11, 2014)

How powerful is an atomic and sub-atomic level attack?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 11, 2014)

Zero Requiem said:


> How powerful is an atomic and sub-atomic level attack?


Elaborate,  it is calculable.  You just need to show feats.
Here is an example.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 12, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not that would mean much but I'll rep anyone which find this :amazed




That's for atomisation.


----------



## Maki (May 12, 2014)

Not sure if this is exactly what you're asking, but all matter holds an incredibly large amount of energy. However, utilizing anywhere near 100% of it is usually impossible.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> This is amazing
> i will rep you as soon as the delay time ends,  bro.
> Anyway, does this mean a single water molecule,  before avogrado play it's game, already carry 12g of tnt?
> Does this mean a single mol (18 grams) carries 7,2 x 10^18 tons(exaton worthy) :amazed
> Or am i missing something?



That's wrong, since according to my chemistry pdf's, you only need 930KJ to break all O-H bonds in 1 mole of water. 
That is equivalent to 0.004004335 tons/mole of H2O.
While 41KJ to vaporize 1 mole of water.


Edit:
Not the same pdf as mine but has the same value content.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 13, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> That's wrong, since according to my chemistry pdf's, you only need 930KJ to break all O-H bonds in 1 mole of water.
> That is equivalent to 0.004004335 tons/mole of H2O.
> While 41KJ to vaporize 1 mole of water.
> 
> ...



That isn't about the O-H bonds, it's about the p-p, p-n, n-n bonds in the nucleus.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 13, 2014)

Can you explain more? It's been four years since my chem 2 course.
Just reminded of the value since i've encountered the term before.


Also, if you can(since you seem to know a lot), mind verifying the numbers in Dn's blog?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 13, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> Can you explain more? It's been four years since my chem 2 course.
> Just reminded of the value since i've encountered the term before.
> 
> 
> Also, if you can(since you seem to know a lot), mind verifying the numbers in Dn's blog?


Sorry, I mixed that blog up with Never mind, carry on.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2014)

Wait, that's atomisation, not annihilation. Where the fuck are you gaiz getting those bigass figures from?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2014)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> That's wrong, since according to my chemistry pdf's, you only need 930KJ to break all O-H bonds in 1 mole of water.
> That is equivalent to 0.004004335 tons/mole of H2O.
> While 41KJ to vaporize 1 mole of water.
> 
> ...





			
				Atomisation of water said:
			
		

> D: 1g/cc
> mm: 18.01528g/mol
> EoA: 925.7kj
> 925.7/18.01528=51384.16j/g Atomization: 51384.16*1= 51384j/cc





			
				Christmas said:
			
		

> That's wrong, since according to my chemistry pdf's, *you only need 930KJ to break all O-H bonds in 1 mole of water.*





> *EoA: 925.7kj*


My value is actually lower.
From there, it's just a matter of applying molar mass and density in order to get a j/cc value.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> This is amazing
> i will rep you as soon as the delay time ends,  bro.
> Anyway, does this mean a single water molecule,  before avogrado play it's game, already carry 12g of tnt?
> Does this mean a single mol (18 grams) carries 7,2 x 10^18 tons(exaton worthy) :amazed



...
Wot?


> Or am i missing something?


Yes, yes, you are.
Avogadro's number has nothing to do with this.


----------



## November (May 13, 2014)

Is Sargeras Universal?


----------



## Brightsteel (May 13, 2014)

If Akainu or somewhere in his tier level, were to pull off a Small country level feat, would it be accepted by the OBD, or considered an outlier?


----------



## Kazu (May 13, 2014)

Does  count as mindfuck?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 13, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If Akainu or somewhere in his tier level, were to pull off a Small country level feat, would it be accepted by the OBD, or considered an outlier?


Small country?  Sure it would be accepted. 
whitebeard has calculated country possibility, also God-top tiers feats are mostly low balling, like garp continent escalled to alabasta size due to unquantifiability. 
nothing implies they couldn't actually do a small country level if the feat was presented.


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If Akainu or somewhere in his tier level, were to pull off a Small country level feat, would it be accepted by the OBD, or considered an outlier?



Akainu is one of the top tier currently in the verse.. whatever DC should he show in the future would most likely be accepted...

So yes, we will accept it, outliers only happens when a known weaker character destroys something the stronger character cannot do later in the story or some shit like that... (Basically Roshi moon bust compared against Daimaou Full scale attack or even Piccolo Jr's Island razer)

You know Roshi is weaker than the two and yet you have two arc of stronger character not showing the same amount of DC Roshi has shown in that one instance.... well someshit like that it mostly falls in case by case basis though

Akainu is one of the top tier currently in the verse.. whatever DC should he show in the future would most likely be accepted...




Kazu said:


> Does  count as mindfuck?



 well that is an illusion.. Not sure what to call it though...


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Wondering if Black Luster Soldier - Envoy of the Beginning would be more powerful than Dark Magician in lore.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (May 14, 2014)

Exactly how powerful is the dark magician compared to the actual game?


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

Probably Black luster is the spirit of the Pharaoh while Black magician is from Mahad or something... and we do know that the Pharaoh>Mahad. 



> Exactly how powerful is the dark magician compared to the actual game?



More or less equal to a single Blue-eyes White Dragon.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Exactly how powerful is the dark magician compared to the actual game?



Scaling from Stardust Dragon and Neos ...

Multi-City Block DC
Same Durability
MHS + Speed



shade0180 said:


> Probably Black luster is the spirit of the Pharaoh while Black magician is from Mahad or something... and we do know that the Pharaoh>Mahad.
> 
> 
> 
> More or less equal to a single Blue-eyes White Dragon.



Would be funny if it was like that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> More or less equal to a single Blue-eyes White Dragon.



Blue Eyes is supposed to be on par with the Egyptian gods, Dark Magician doesn't quite stack up


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

nah blue eyes didn't really stack up with the gods except for that one instance with the lightning.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Would be funny if it was like that.



The Pharaoh did control Blue-eyes Ultimate dragon as Blackluster.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Legitly though, Blue-Eyes was much more effective fighting against Zorc. 

As for Dark Magician vs Blue-Eyes ... I can't say much.



> The Pharaoh did control Blue-eyes Ultimate dragon as Blackluster.



What a Champion.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Legitly though, Blue-Eyes was much more effective fighting against Zorc.



That was Blue-eyes ultimate dragon though... Didn't Zork dragon dick Bite the single blue eyes he was facing.. Before it goes to its 3 headed form


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

I remember it hurt Zorc a bit. 

My memories of DM is a blur.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

So the anime and manga differed when it came to Millennium World?


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

yea, I think there was a bit of difference


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

Oh really?


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

I think there was a lot ... but at that time I was too busy with playing the card game to read the manga.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Also I am assuming you can't scale Galaxy-Eyes to Blue-Eyes? I must know this stuff.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 14, 2014)

Blue eyes did better than the gods against Zorc, though.


Linkofone said:


> Also I am assuming you can't scale Galaxy-Eyes to Blue-Eyes? I must know this stuff.


Well, Galaxay Eyes did blow up the Dyson sphere. However, I can't remember what the were consensus and saltiness for that feat.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

All that talking about Blue-Eyes rivaling the Gods must be true. 

Well ... it was talked about in both the anime and the manga. One of these days I probably need to go back through ALL the episodes and take notes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

In the manga Blue Eyes managed to do what Slifer couldn't


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In the manga Blue Eyes managed to do what Slifer couldn't



Too much shenanigan. 

Manga Ra though, he was pretty bad ass. 



> However, I can't remember what the were consensus and saltiness for that feat.



There was a lot of saltiness for no reason.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

I like Ra's phoenix form more, the normal one is weirdly metallic looking and just seems out of place


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

^this is true.


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I like Ra's phoenix form more, the normal one is weirdly metallic looking and just seems out of place



You're right. Never understood how it qualified to have the name of "Dragon".


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

Because 2 dragons are better than one


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Obelisk should have been a dragon too. I mean dragons have wings, Obelisk has wings, some dragons have arms, Obelisk has arms. 

I mean the similarities are astonishing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2014)

I didin't know there were dragons in egyptian lore though


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

I'm not too familiar with Ancient Egyptian Religion, so I assume they're not.


----------



## shade0180 (May 14, 2014)

There is a dragon/snake I know of in egypt myth, He is a god that is fighting with Ra, Apep.... basically story is Apep keep disturbing Ra's (Sun) movement* and Ra keeps dying and getting reborn** and to ensure Ra won't get disturb all the other diety is guarding him to face Apep....... Basically Apep>all the egyptian god.. 

*Anything that can block the sun in the morning is made by apep (solar eclipse, Storm, rain, Cloud, Darkness)
**Ra is dead at night and alive at morning

and yea Apep is a universal being...


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2014)

Giant demon snake dragon Gawd.


----------



## Maki (May 15, 2014)

How does Cyclops see with lasers shooting out of his eyes?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2014)

He uses the beams to see


----------



## Maki (May 16, 2014)

I guess looks really _can_ kill.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah,  it seemed too good.
> Then the value is 927 kj per mol (18 grams) of water ?



Yes.
But there's a corresponding j/cc value.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Lets say a character sunk 9,1 km^2 of a country as side effect of it's attack.
> Would this count as fragmentation?
> If so, in what range of DC would this stand.


No.

Fragmentation is when stuff is *busted*into 10m+ fragments.
For this, you'd have to use compressive strength, but I need a depth.
Sinking it 1m would require 3.1Mt.
Just multiply that by the actual depth.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 16, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> It sunked a 15 meters altitude country
> I can't give you how further in the sea it got, though.
> do we work with somewhere above 46mt, then?
> Heck, even 3,1 mt would be an amazing jump for the verse anyway.



Sorry, I made a mistake.
SA=9.1*1000^2=9100000m^2
Assuming it's a cylinder.
V=9100000*15=136500000m^3
Compressive strength of rock-200MPa
E=136500000*100^3*200=2.73E16j
Final Tally
*6.525Mt*


----------



## November (May 18, 2014)

November said:


> Is Sargeras Universal?



Someone answer please.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (May 18, 2014)

Is Featherine from Umineko megaversal or omniversal?
Many forum like CV,MC,AV say that she is megaversal or omniversal. and they say that she competes with LT.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 18, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Is Featherine from Umineko megaversal or omniversal?
> Many forum like CV,MC,AV say that she is megaversal or omniversal. and they say that she competes with LT.


She isn't, the absolute most we can argue for is high end multiversal. 
Sea of fragments and the library being a megaverse by itself is debatable, though. 
Sadly LT shit's on him.


----------



## animalia (May 20, 2014)

What tier is Monev The Gale Of Trigun in?

Tier 8 Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.
Tier 8 Med: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.
Tier 8 High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.


----------



## Maki (May 20, 2014)

Well, this is half of his base DC: 

He doesn't have any good speed feats since he died so quickly. Didn't have a chance to show bullet timing feats either since he was fighting vash.


----------



## animalia (May 20, 2014)

Maki said:


> Well, this is half of his base DC:
> 
> He doesn't have any good speed feats since he died so quickly. Didn't have a chance to show bullet timing feats either since he was fighting vash.


I agree with you I was thinking Medium Tier 8 as a way to balance out  his higher power and lower speed but I was honestly unsure if that was right idea or not. The other idea was high tier 8 which going by JUST his DC he definitely fits. So I thought I should get a second opinion.

.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 20, 2014)

Can someone tell me the minimum size of a meteor? That's the size it has to be to survive re-entry.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (May 23, 2014)

How powerful is Cosmic Armor Superman?
And, Is it unsuitable for Battle debate for it's PIS?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2014)

Cosmic Armour Superman.Thought Robot grew bigger than the universe (the entire universe was the size of his little finger) and reset all universes in the main multiverse (even though there were only 52 universes in the mainstream universe, this is still a highly impressive feat). He's the strongest version of Superman (more so than Superman Prime One Million by a lot). Someone else can probably tell you more.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2014)

Few questions...

1. How strong is Supernatural?
2. How strong is Cutie Honey?
3. What is and isn't accepted when it comes to gameplay related feats?
4. How big is Getter Emperor? Bigger than Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann?
5. Who are the strongest dark fantasy main characters (other than Lucifer Morningstar, Dark Schneider and Dream)?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Few questions...
> 
> 1. How strong is Supernatural?
> 2. How strong is Cutie Honey?
> ...


3. game mechanics aren't accepted, all the items are, feats that occurs in the story or characters dialogue are accepted.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 24, 2014)

How strong a mini-black hole is?


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> 2. How strong is Cutie Honey?


Hard to say 
Cutie Honey has a lot of cannon sources, from the top of my head there's the 70s manga, the 90s manga, a videogame, some OVAs and Live Action movies/series that Go Nagai participated in (and thus cannon).
Honey's transformation device creates her costumes, armor and weapons out of thin air (the device's name is 空中元素固定装置 or "Airborne Element Solidifier") and in reverse can also turn other materials into air as she has shown to disintigrate enemies, at one point she vanished a whole van.
She should be low in the spectrum of supersonic given she dances around machine gun fire and Panther Claw grunts (who are superhuman themselves) appear to move in slow motion around her 
[YOUTUBE]nOsaYvnPy0w[/YOUTUBE]

That's SoS Honey, though. She grows stronger through the series.
Base Watari fodderized SoS Honey
[YOUTUBE]IxfKSAttg-o[/YOUTUBE]

Later on, unstable Honey stomped late-series Watari, Nakajo, Oba-chan and Miki (all of them are high tiers in the verse)
[YOUTUBE]xRGgQUHIoSM[/YOUTUBE]

EoS Honey defeated Yuki in her perfect form which was ridiculously above anything else in the verse. But that'd be just A>B>C logic a la Bleach so the best you could get out of that would be somewhere between small building and building level since missiles didn't harm Yuki or Honey at all.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 24, 2014)

Then we have this other version of Honey no-selling the explosions from 10:00 to 10:48
[YOUTUBE]echodkvz4aw[/YOUTUBE]
Why those explosions didn't kill the regular people or anything besides the police cars is beyond me 
There's also a nice speed feat at 8:08


----------



## Iwandesu (May 24, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> How strong a mini-black hole is?


Casis by casis, the power varies a lot. It usually does subatomic destruction, though.
Refer to:


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 24, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> How strong a mini-black hole is?





iwandesu said:


> 3. game mechanics aren't accepted, all the items are, feats that occurs in the story or characters dialogue are accepted.


I'd say yes- but it depends on the specific canon policy. If they hash it out in a certian way, you could use the feats. 


NINJA FREAKS said:


> How powerful is Cosmic Armor Superman?
> And, Is it unsuitable for Battle debate for it's PIS?


No character is unsuitable for battle as long as it has showings.


November said:


> Someone answer please.


Wht are his feats?


MusubiKazesaru said:


> In the manga Blue Eyes managed to do what Slifer couldn't


When?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (May 25, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Cosmic Armour Superman.Thought Robot grew bigger than the universe (the entire universe was the size of his little finger) and reset all universes in the main multiverse (even though there were only 52 universes in the mainstream universe, this is still a highly impressive feat). He's the strongest version of Superman (more so than Superman Prime One Million by a lot). Someone else can probably tell you more.


I heard that CAS is Megaversal or Omniversal, is it wrong?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 25, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> I heard that CAS is Megaversal or
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure, but here in obd you might like to avoid using "omni" with the "p word" on the same clause.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 25, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> I heard that CAS is Megaversal or Omniversal, is it wrong?



yes, CAS is nowhere omniversal.

I don't even know if he is considered a solid megaversal.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

How many verses is Megaversal anyway?


----------



## Kazu (May 25, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How many verses is Megaversal anyway?



Two or more multiverses. However many that is.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 25, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Two or more multiverses. However many that is.



thanks, that helps a lot


----------



## Tom Servo (May 25, 2014)

What's the DC of an explosion that made a hole with the radius of 50 km in said range mountains and hills were apparently also wiped out (from statements)


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 25, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> What's the DC of an explosion that made a hole with the radius of 50 km in said range mountains and hills were apparently also wiped out (from statements)



6.67 gigatons using near-total-fatalities
For a more accurate number you'd need the volume of rock that affected (mountains and such) and use either violent rock fragmentation (120 j/cc), pulverization (214 j/cc)  or whatever it was depending on the feat.


----------



## Linkofone (May 26, 2014)

So ... are the Floods technically Tier 0 or are they still considered Tier 7?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

What speed do fodder Jonin in Naruto get scaled to?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 26, 2014)

Mach 14 thereabout.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 26, 2014)

What are wargreymon's stats speed and power
What are haru glory's stats?


----------



## shade0180 (May 26, 2014)

wargreymon I think speed could be scaled to Imperialdramon which is Massively hypersonic and DC could probably be scaled from the dark master...... so 1/4 of the DM world or something... 

Haru is in continent level, I'm not really sure about the speed  from what I remember it should be around 3 digit or 4 digit mach :


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 26, 2014)

How big is the dm world i asume you mean digimon world


----------



## shade0180 (May 26, 2014)

yea digimon world..well for that we got a full view on it in frontier so Unless someone did calc it I totally have no idea..


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> wargreymon I think speed could be scaled to Imperialdramon which is Massively hypersonic and DC could probably be scaled from the dark master...... so 1/4 of the DM world or something...
> 
> Haru is in continent level, I'm not really sure about the speed  from what I remember it should be around 3 digit or 4 digit mach :


I think the 1/4 DW isn't applied due to being Reality warping feat, though. (At least was told me to be this way on the piedmon vs mewtwo thread)


----------



## kaminogan (May 26, 2014)

someone told me that zangetsu told ichigo that saying the name of the attack (getsuga tensho) that its power would be increased 1000 fold, 

is this true ? where was this said ?


----------



## Napcom (May 27, 2014)

Someone link me the SP gigatone calc? I can't find it to save my life


----------



## November (May 27, 2014)

Kenshiro can beat Whitebeard without Muso Tensei?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (May 27, 2014)

Probably not.


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

So based on the last episode of YGO GX, older Yugi has gain the ability to manipulate time right? He sent Jaden back to the past.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 30, 2014)

Maybe for GX era but I don't think Atem could do that during the original series.


----------



## Linkofone (May 30, 2014)

True, but he turned into light before.


----------



## Vicotex (May 31, 2014)

Yugiho stuffs     .


----------



## Linkofone (May 31, 2014)

Vicotex said:


> Yugiho stuffs     .



Your mother stuffs. 

#OhhKillem


----------



## Fujita (Jun 2, 2014)

What's our current angscaling procedure?


----------



## animalia (Jun 3, 2014)

What tier is the Trigun character E.G. Mine?

Tier 9 Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.
Tier 9 Medium: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.
Tier 9 High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers.
Tier 8 Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.
Tier 8 Medium: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.
Tier 8 High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

Can anyone in Yu-Gi-Oh! take on Zeedmilleniumon?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 4, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Can anyone in Yu-Gi-Oh! take on Zeedmilleniumon?



No, Zeed is too much.



Where is naruto nowadays in speed and DC i have no clue since that mess in the blogs


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 4, 2014)

Fujita said:


> What's our current angscaling procedure?



2*atan(a/(b/tan(70/2))) = angle
a=object size in px
b=panel height

Then input the value here.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, Zeed is too much.



Not even Horakhty or Numeron?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 4, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Not even Horakhty or Numeron?



Theres Sophia too,but   Numeron and Sophia are only Universal+ and Horakty will not help, Zeed is far more hax and is a solid multiversal being noone in yu-gi-oh that showed so far stand a chance against him, even if it was "only" moon=milleniumon they would still lose, i think the fairest thing to fight they would be only milleniumon thats universal+


I don't know how strong zeed is as a multiversal being but i'm sure that he is far stronger than anything in yu-gi-oh(i think he is massively multiversal,might ask about that)


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Yu-Gi-Oh! as a series can't stand up to Digimon at this point. Only two Universals at this point. 
Unless Zexal and the other series aren't part of the same Universe, and that Numeron Dragon created both verses.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok. But shouldn't Horakhty be at least universal (I assume he made the universe)? Who's the strongest between Horakhty, Numeron and Sophia?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 4, 2014)

Umm ... we don't have any proof that Horakthy created the Universe. 

They should be near equal.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, Zeed is too much.
> Where is naruto nowadays in speed and DC i have no clue since that mess in the blogs


dc is still small moon (8 exatons+)
Speed is on discussion, but until Darth reupload that calc is still the Flutter's one .


----------



## Zaus (Jun 4, 2014)

What's the definition of Atomization?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 4, 2014)

^Breaking the bonds of a material.
/
Can someone tell me the stats of Layfon Alseif from Chrome Shelled Regios?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 4, 2014)

Zaus said:


> What's the definition of Atomization?


To add further information:
It can be calculated.
Is not hax. 
And is usually stupidly strong.


----------



## Regicide (Jun 4, 2014)

Think that shit's outdated, Kazu.

Would probably be best just to ask Willy about it.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 5, 2014)

Kazu said:


> Copying from old wiki pages
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well, fuck me sideways. Dayum, that's hardcore.
Thanks, m8.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 5, 2014)

Atomisation is the breakdown of a substance into atoms, as the name implies.

It's different to subatomic destruction.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 5, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> To add further information:
> It can be calculated.
> Is not hax.
> And is usually stupidly strong.



It can be haxx, in the same way getting cut in half or getting a broken nose can be haxx. Point is, it is an end result, not a method.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 5, 2014)

Out of curiosity. 
Is the energy needed to bfr someone in outer orbit calculated by distance?
If so,  how would be the energy to throw someone into the moon?


----------



## Vicotex (Jun 6, 2014)

What is the current stats of fairytail


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> This made me remember from a thread that a character from CSR stomped naruto while dancing :uva



Melnisc is a real G.
Layfon should be able to beat the shit out of BM Naruto.


Vicotex said:


> What is the current stats of fairytail


Town level, hypersonic high tiers.

Small Island level godtiers.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 6, 2014)

What verses are Harry Potter-verse and Avatar-verse stronger than?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 6, 2014)

TTGL said:


> What verses are Harry Potter-verse and Avatar-verse stronger than?



HP verse is pretty damn weak. So they should be able to take on verse below Rurouni Kenshin.
Avatar verse is around FT level.


----------



## Zaus (Jun 6, 2014)

What is the current power of Street Fighter?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Out of curiosity.
> Is the energy needed to bfr someone in outer orbit calculated by distance?
> If so,  how would be the energy to throw someone into the moon?



Yes, but that dependence quickly falls off as you get more than an earth radius from the earth's surface.
The equation for gravitational potential energy is E=-GMm/r.
G is the gravitational constant
M is the first mass (i.e. the earth)
m is the second mass (i.e. the person)
r is the distance between the centre of mass of the two objects
You find the difference between the GPE at the earth's surface and the GPE at the moon, and that's your answer.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 6, 2014)

Zaus said:


> What is the current power of Street Fighter?



Top tiers like Akuma should be around island level I think


----------



## animalia (Jun 6, 2014)

What tier is the Trigun character E.G. Mine?

Tier 9 Low aka. normal humans: They have no powers whatsoever and their "skills" stay in the realm of reality on all accounts.
Tier 9 Medium: Peak humans of sorts. Characters with insane skills and abilities that sometimes pass the scope a human could possible do.
Tier 9 High: Bordering line. Characters with an obviously superhuman ability while still possessing human-like physical powers.
Tier 8 Low: Can defeat peak human-like characters with ease. Yet they stay as street level threat. Remarkably bellow supersonic speed and barely reaching building-buster levels.
Tier 8 Medium: Characters that can cause considerable damage to their environment. Often bullet-timers or even supersonic chars.
Tier 8 High: Characters above building-busting levels. Often with other powerful abilities and supersonic moves.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 8, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I still have to finish reading CSR, i have hopes that layfon will be forever>naruto.
> 
> Well in fact he is better in every aspect
> 
> but you know feats.


Inb4PlanetlvlLayfon.


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Is this ability valid as a legit skill against others characters?
> 
> The character has an ability to negate the knowledge about his existence even from omniscient beings( that includes the narrator that was always saying "but not even i know about what he is doing,etc" basically he negate any previous knowledge or ability to antecipate his movements, the ability also makes premoniton and precogniction useless.


Of course. That's a pretty broken ability.


----------



## Xelloss (Jun 10, 2014)

Feats wise and accounting a bit of background history how strong is Airy from Bravely Default?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 14, 2014)

How strong is Dr. Manhattan from Watchmen?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 15, 2014)

Hey, what system would you recomend for pixel scalling?
Cuz I downloaded adobe photoshop about 3 times already, and none of them worked.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 16, 2014)

So ... how durable is movie Tony Stark?

In Iron Man 3, missiles shot at him detonated in a close space and sent him flying towards a wall that obviously would have killed him. In fact the missile hitting near him would kill a normal human in the first place.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 16, 2014)

In reference to , I've only seen the LOTR movies so I don't have an in-depth knowledge of the series, but since when is Gandalf so fucking strong? I get he'd be strong in his Maia form since he's essentially a God but I had no idea his Grey and White forms were so powerful. Where does this approximation of his strength come from?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2014)

Blunt said:


> In reference to , I've only seen the LOTR movies so I don't have an in-depth knowledge of the series, but since when is Gandalf so fucking strong? I get he'd be strong in his Maia form since he's essentially a God but I had no idea his Grey and White forms were so powerful. Where does this approximation of his strength come from?



Him in Grey form was fighting a Balrog, a corrupted Maiar and tied it. During the fight a mountain was destroyed and since Balrogs are that fast and he was matching it then so is he.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 16, 2014)

Xelloss said:


> Feats wise and accounting a bit of background history how strong is Airy from Bravely Default?



Not really much I know about, but I found this.

at 18:22 they talk about some crap on how the geography in Luxendarc was changed through De Rosso and yulana's fighting.


----------



## November (Jun 17, 2014)

Can Kiryuin Satsuki (Kill la Kill) beat current Luffy?


----------



## November (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh ok.
What diff?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 17, 2014)

November said:


> Oh ok.
> What diff?


The one which fought monster ryuko , high diff
Eos low diff maybe lower (if she be escalled to ryuko and ragyo pre final fight)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 17, 2014)

Trying to scalle some stuff...
how do i do perspective scalle like on those statues?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Jun 18, 2014)

What do you think about mandrakk's 4th wall story eating?
Mandrakk eats story from 4th wall, Only better,bigger story can defeat him.
I think it can defeat omnipotent and can be defeated by much weaker character like Goku, Batman,etc.
Omnipotence in fiction doesn't affect him.
VS forum like mvc,kmc,Comicvine regart it as ridiculous and reject it, how should we regard it?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 18, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Trying to scalle some stuff...
> how do i do perspective scalle like on those statues?



You can just scale his torso to the statue, I think.
His back is bent, though.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 18, 2014)

I have 3 questions what's urahara's dc
what's tsuna's dc in megatons for both
who gets the new speed scaling for the recent bleach calc


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 18, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> I have 3 questions what's urahara's dc
> what's tsuna's dc in megatons for both
> who gets the new speed scaling for the recent bleach calc


1 . lanza scaling should be really safe for him.
2. Is he city level? 
3. Strong Top tiers and above


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 18, 2014)

How far does Ultron get into DBZ?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 19, 2014)

How strong would be someone be to split the ocean that about the same size as pacif ocean in two?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 19, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> How strong would be someone be to split the ocean that about the same size as pacif ocean in two?


Depends on the timeframe tbh.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 19, 2014)

Can someone recommend so good battle manga
I
I read  bleach seven deadly sins toriko hunter x hunter psyren


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 19, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Depends on the timeframe tbh.



You mean timeframe that it took for it to be open? If thats the case when she conjured the spell it was said the ocean was open at the same exact moment and the entire ocean was split at the same moment.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 19, 2014)

How large was the split? That's what really matters tbh.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 19, 2014)

What series is that, Loko?
Stupid bakatsuki has been down since last night. The epub generator, too.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Can someone recommend so good battle manga
> I
> I read  bleach seven deadly sins toriko hunter x hunter psyren


Soul eater 
HSDK
Op-man
God of HS
Air gear
Jojo
Busou renkin 
Baki


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 19, 2014)

Speaking of No Game No Life ... could Blank beat Atem at a game. 

Edit: I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Speaking of No Game No Life ... could Blank beat Atem at a game.
> 
> Edit: I shouldn't have asked.


I was actually wanting to do a Kaito x kuuhaku x Atem thread


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> What do you think about mandrakk's 4th wall story eating?
> Mandrakk eats story from 4th wall, Only better,bigger story can defeat him.
> I think it can defeat omnipotent and can be defeated by much weaker character like Goku, Batman,etc.
> Omnipotence in fiction doesn't affect him.
> VS forum like mvc,kmc,Comicvine regart it as ridiculous and reject it, how should we regard it?


Omnipotent at obd is kind of a title not a power level.(some argue it doesn't even exists)
certains omnipotents can even be defeated by low tiers of other verses.
No idea about this mandrake but we normally would stick with the best showing and regards her defeat as a weakness.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 19, 2014)

What are sage mode naruto's stats
What is charkra mode naruto's stats the one before the form with the long jacket
what is kizaru's speed not moving at light speed


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 19, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> No idea about this mandrake but we normally would stick with the best showing and regards her defeat as a weakness.



 Mandrakk is Megaverse Level from what I've seen since he can hold 52 multiverses in between his fingers and is hilariously above The Anti-Monitor.

 Basically, he should be able to stomp a lot of verses.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 19, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are sage mode naruto's stats
> What is charkra mode naruto's stats the one before the form with the long jacket
> what is kizaru's speed not moving at light speed


>DC city level+ dura: town+-potentially small city+ speed mach 70-117 Eos
>DC city level+ dura: potentially city level (scalling from v2 hachibi and kn6 kyuubi.) Speed mach 117
>OP dofla and upwards scalling (mach 350)


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> Mandrakk is *Megaverse Level *from what I've seen since he can hold 52 multiverses in between his fingers and is hilariously above The Anti-Monitor.
> 
> Basically, he should be able to stomp a lot of verses.



*Grumble grumble* 

To answer ninja freak's question, generally 4th wall stuff is treated like any other reality warping here and I would agree that it is a sensible position.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 21, 2014)

Mandrakk is at least bigger than the main universe. Different interpretations from there.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 22, 2014)

Is comics vs manga/anime allowed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is comics vs manga/anime allowed


Sure at the main thread


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is comics vs manga/anime allowed



yes, in the main outskirts battledome


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jun 22, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Mandrakk is at least bigger than the main universe. Different interpretations from there.



Reading Mandrakk's comics give me headaches . But they're totally worthy .


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 23, 2014)

What are current naruto's stats
sorry for all the questions i will stop when the obd wiki is back in action


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 23, 2014)

Is starjun country level or continent level


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are current naruto's stats
> sorry for all the questions i will stop when the obd wiki is back in action


Mach 4k still large continent until someone debunks the tree.
give us reps then (maybe)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is starjun country level or continent level


Country level + can be scalled from toriko if the Former perform stronger feats. (Mach 1000+)
Also : 
Toriko is mostly cleared.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

How fast is sub relvestic 
how fast is relvestic
how did goku get to solar system level


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it possible for naruto to get any stronger


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How fast is sub relvestic
> how fast is relvestic
> how did goku get to solar system level


According to OBD definitions? Sub-relativistic=0.01c-0.1c, relativistic= 0.1c-c.
As for goku getting to solar system level, a reliable source (Whis) said bills can destroy the solar system, it hasn't been majorly contradicted yet, and Goku matched bills as SSG.


Thespiritdetective said:


> Is it possible for naruto to get any stronger


No, and any manga feats that disagree from now on are non-canon and don't count. Because I say so.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is it possible for naruto to get any stronger



Yes. Anything became possible in Kishi's dictionary after he sliped in his bathroom & got hurt in his head.Especially now because he is smoking weed as well.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

If juha completes the 6000 secs feat where does this put bleach high/god tiers in terms of speed


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> If juha completes the 6000 secs feat where does this put bleach high/god tiers in terms of speed


Elaborate, what 100 min feat?
Top/god tiers are already mach 200 from seirentei. 
If a high tier did the same in less time an outlier could be call out.(depending of the context)
I'm pretty sure aliens will destroy the nardo planet. Just wait for some issues


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Elaborate, what 100 min feat?
> Top/god tiers are already mach 200 from seirentei.
> If a high tier did the same in less time an outlier could be call out.(depending of the context)
> I'm pretty sure aliens will destroy the nardo planet. Just wait for some issues



The hundred minute feat i am taking about is the one where the 72 barriers are left open from ichigo coming down and juha bach has to make it up to the royal relem in 100mins or less before the barriers close


----------



## November (Jun 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> *Top/god tiers are already mach 200 from seirentei. *



Can you link the calc?


Can a bijuu (1-9 tails, no Juubi) fight with Wb (without using his df) physically?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

November said:


> Can you link the calc?
> 
> 
> Can a bijuu (1-9 tails, no Juubi) fight with Wb (without using his df) physically?


 at the comments)
Physically raikagenaut owns any bijju and WB pretty much can own him
Bijju physical strength is just small city.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> The hundred minute feat i am taking about is the one where the 72 barriers are left open from ichigo coming down and juha bach has to make it up to the royal relem in 100mins or less before the barriers close


Circa of mach 1462.
I would call outlier unless we have reason to believe ichigo wasn't going at fullest.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit it would be an outlier because juha is most certainly stronger than ichigo


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Bit it would be an outlier because juha is most certainly stronger than ichigo


Then it would only affect god tiers and top tiers+.
Cuz current ichigo is pretty much a top tier (below the fuckers like gremmy and kenpachi but strong enough to roll with lanza scalling on casual showing )


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 24, 2014)

Does stark get lanza scaling
What is sasuke's curent dc
Are rukia and renji mhs and Do they get lanza scaling


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Then it would only affect god tiers and top tiers+.
> Cuz current ichigo is pretty much a top tier (below the fuckers like gremmy and kenpachi but strong enough to roll with lanza scalling on casual showing )



Ichigo below gremmy and kenpachi :hestonlaugh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Ichigo below gremmy and kenpachi :hestonlaugh


We have no proff he is above, and showing proves otherwise. (Casual shikai ichigo=city+ , casual shikai kenpachi=island level+)
And i myself never saw anyone arguing for a scalle between then.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Does stark get lanza scaling
> What is sasuke's curent dc
> Are rukia and renji mhs and Do they get lanza scaling


>Anyone above Ulq v1 gets Lanza scalling.(starkk and rukia should tecnically get it, but a consensus about this wasn't reached AFAIK)
sauce can either get 2 digit XT from juudara and ignore durability via spatial manipulation. 
Renji has lanza scaling, none of them get scalled from ichigo's calc, though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Elaborate, what 100 min feat?
> Top/god tiers are already mach 200 from seirentei.
> If a high tier did the same in less time an outlier could be call out.(depending of the context)
> I'm pretty sure aliens will destroy the nardo planet. Just wait for some issues



uh no.

We already know Rukia and Renji made a similar trip in an unknown but probably similar timeframe. This is debatable because Ichigo has the concrete feat at the moment but if it turns out God Tiers can make the trip in 6000 seconds then Rukia and Renji become viable speed feats.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> uh no.
> 
> We already know Rukia and Renji made a similar trip in an unknown but probably similar timeframe. This is debatable because Ichigo has the concrete feat at the moment but if it turns out God Tiers can make the trip in 6000 seconds then Rukia and Renji become viable speed feats.


Wait, bach is yhwach?
Lol, sorry TSF 
then yeah, it would make god tiers mach 1400+ and open the rukia/renji discussion again.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 25, 2014)

Is there a calc for post time skip luffy


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 25, 2014)

For gear 2nd


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 25, 2014)

What is current natsu's stats


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 25, 2014)

Can natsu solo naruto verse with friendship powers


----------



## November (Jun 25, 2014)

Quadrakill


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is there a calc for post time skip luffy


Yeah there are.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> For gear 2nd


Only the pre timeskip one
 (mach 171 , ignore the shitstorm)


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What is current natsu's stats


worst than tenrou's LFD natsu .
He has town+ durability and can output town+ attacks.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Can natsu solo naruto verse with friendship powers


Friendship power kind of lost to alegria and city + level acnologia 
But yeah, nakama punch soloes


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 25, 2014)

Can Sha Ka Ree beat Q? (both are from Star Trek)


----------



## Nep Heart (Jun 25, 2014)

Fairy Fail and Nardo are both terrible. /answer


----------



## Regicide (Jun 25, 2014)

Do we have a value for fragmentation of wood?


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2014)

> Can natsu solo Naruto verse with friendship powers



You have to have Yu-Gi-Oh! level friendship powers to do that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 25, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> You have to have Yu-Gi-Oh! level friendship powers to do that.


Wasn't UBEWD large planet+ and MHS+?
Yugioh can handle its ass without the need of Tea's bs


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 25, 2014)

Well Numeron Dragon is Universal ... so yeah.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 26, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Do we have a value for fragmentation of wood?



No, but Flutter has a value for wood burning.
Shear strength of wood is 11.9MPa, though, so you can use that.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 26, 2014)

Go check wikipedia, homes.


----------



## Warlordgab (Jun 27, 2014)

How much can Monkey D. Luffy lift? And is there any scan to prove how much?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 27, 2014)

Warlordgab said:


> How much can Monkey D. Luffy lift? And is there any scan to prove how much?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 27, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Is there a source for that value?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

Is bleach country level yet


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

Did kubo ever say how much ichigo's speed increases in his bankai state


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mugetsu level techniques are small country level. Anyone on current Shikai Kenpachi is a solid island buster, though.
Yes. Ichigo's Bankai is built for speed.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

How does shamon fare against the HST


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

Shamon king


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 28, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Shamon king


Spirit Hao solos with a supernova. Not sure about speed though.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 28, 2014)

What was Alabasta Zoro's Lifting Strength calced at when he chucked half a building at Daz Bones?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jun 28, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Shamon king


Not to be mean but


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Not to be mean but



Lol its  no problem just testing to see who would catch the mistate and you pasted


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 28, 2014)

Excactly how Fast are eos dbz characters i seen one guy post  that sayian saga vegeta was mach 163 thousand and on the obd  it has eos   goku at mach 31000


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 28, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Excactly how Fast are eos dbz characters i seen one guy post  that sayian saga vegeta was mach 163 thousand and on the obd  it has eos   goku at mach 31000


Are you sure you wanna know the pandora box of obd?
It comes from piccolo moon blast calc. (mach 125k using stated distance mach 1,5k using calculated distance)
It is freaking and heavely disputed how should we apply it.
Mach 163 k vegeta would be the low end of the high end for this feat (HH end would be 375k)
the HL end of the feat is 4,5 k.
As both are mid end both are used but again, a heavely disputed feat.
Eos dbz is mach 90k using the HL end and 32,6 m mach with the LH end.(low ftl)


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 29, 2014)

Just curious but how are her to  always answer my questions


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 29, 2014)

Anybody in  one pice country level yet based on feats(not hype)
How is strong is current Blackbeard ( my favorite one piece character besides rob lucci)
Why is dragon ball z not  listed for the mainstream battle dome
Can dangai ichigo tangle with yusuke yet


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 29, 2014)

What was Alabasta Zoro's Lifting Strength calced at when he chucked half a building at Daz Bones?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 29, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Anybody in  one pice country level yet based on feats(not hype)
> How is strong is current Blackbeard ( my favorite one piece character besides rob lucci)
> Why is dragon ball z not  listed for the mainstream battle dome
> Can dangai ichigo tangle with yusuke yet



WB has a small country calc (though that's only after taking certain things that aren't confirmed into consideration)

BB MIGHT scale to him with Gura Gura, nobody can say until he's shown

Dragon Ball post timeskip is above everything in the other series' verses (only being challenged at all by Naruto god tiers who still can't win) so they don't mesh well

Dangai Ichigo is well below Yusuke who has stronger causal attacks and well as attacks stronger than Mugetsu that aren't basically a one shot move


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 29, 2014)

Can someone provided the link to  juubi bijuu dama calc
And a link to how naruto got  continent level


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 29, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Can someone provided the link to  juubi bijuu dama calc
> And a link to how naruto got  continent level


Here are both juubi   calcs
They are outdated and way less powerful Nowadays,though.
 Naruto is large continent due to being >madara which casually did


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 30, 2014)

As people don't appreciate multiversal threads, I'll ask this here...

Who wins between Zeedmilleniumon and Perfectio?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 30, 2014)

Narutards vs piece  tards  who wins


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Narutards vs piece  tards  who wins


Bleachtards 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 try to avoid useless questions


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2014)

Where exactly do Blue type Mus from Terra e stand? (specifically the stronger ones like Jomy, Soldier Blue, and Tony)


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 1, 2014)

TTGL said:


> As people don't appreciate multiversal threads, I'll ask this here...
> 
> Who wins between Zeedmilleniumon and Perfectio?



Probably a draw neither of they can put the other down at all.

Unless i'm forgetting something


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 1, 2014)

Would you say Mem Aleph's name is a reference to the transfinite numbers (Aleph-Null, Aleph-One)?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 1, 2014)

Why is bleach  disliked on this forum is it because  bleach started off amazing. And declined in quality or do people just jump on the band wang to hating bleach lousy like people   Do with naruto. or is it that kubo does something  that they don't want to happen and they just call it bad writing as a bleach fan looking for the inside outward I need to know


----------



## Regicide (Jul 1, 2014)

Do you ever stop talking?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Jul 1, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Why is bleach  disliked on this forum is it because  bleach started off amazing. And declined in quality or do people just jump on the band wang to hating bleach lousy like people   Do with naruto. or is it that kubo does something  that they don't want to happen and they just call it bad writing as a bleach fan looking for the inside outward I need to know



Not a place to vent. IDK, bring it up in the cancerdome MSBD convo. 

Though I can give you a summarized answer.

The writing sucks.

You're welcome


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 2, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Do you ever stop talking?



No I don't when I'm  bored and who is the character in your profile pic


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 2, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Why is bleach  disliked on this forum is it because  bleach started off amazing. And declined in quality or do people just jump on the band wang to hating bleach lousy like people   Do with naruto. or is it that kubo does something  that they don't want to happen and they just call it bad writing as a bleach fan looking for the inside outward I need to know



Why do you "need to know?". Why does it matter?

You'll go crazy if you get worked up every time you come across people on the internet who dislike something you like or vice versa.  For what it's worth, I also think Bleach gets an unwarranted amount of hate here, but there isn't any sense in complaining about it like this.

Anyway this isn't really the right thread for a question like this.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> No I don't when I'm  bored and who is the character in your profile pic


I think is monster from mekaku city


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Why is bleach  disliked on this forum is it because  bleach started off amazing. And declined in quality or do people just jump on the band wang to hating bleach lousy like people   Do with naruto. or is it that kubo does something  that they don't want to happen and they just call it bad writing as a bleach fan looking for the inside outward I need to know



Because it gets bad of course even if it started  strong because it blew its wad way too soon. I've tried reading it twice and I always stop a bit after the SS arc. The art compared to how it started also went to shit too


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Because it gets bad of course even if it started  strong because it blew its wad way too soon. I've tried reading it twice and I always stop a bit after the SS arc. The art compared to how it started also went to shit too



What the art is way better than when it started it's just  he don't draw backgrounds as much anymore


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Because it gets bad of course even if it started  strong because it blew its wad way too soon. I've tried reading it twice and I always stop a bit after the SS arc. The art compared to how it started also went to shit too


Something by these lines.
Nardo kind of managed a not low shit quality stats until pain arc ended (volume 47+)
Bleach managed it until SS (volume 20)and after this only hueco mundo seems worthy a try.


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 2, 2014)

Is it ok if I remake this thread from before the recycle:

as the tier list was never really created.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What the art is way better than when it started it's just  he don't draw backgrounds as much anymore



a page from the most recent chapter


Old 


Most Recent color page


Old one


Also notice that the character's faces used to look varied as opposed to being the same for everyone


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Is it ok if I remake this thread from before the recycle:
> 
> as the tier list was never really created.


Yep, just clarify that you are redoing the thread at the OP(with this link)
At least never was a problem with vs threads (shitstorms apart)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 2, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Is it ok if I remake this thread from before the recycle:
> 
> as the tier list was never really created.



Talk to a mod like KaiserWombat about the issue, he can either get that thread moved from the archive to the current meta or give you permission to make the new thread

or you can just make the new once it doesn't really matter I guess


----------



## Imperator100 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you iwandesu and Nightbringer.


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 2, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> a page from the most recent chapter
> 
> 
> Old
> ...


You're pretty much just proving his point with the page comparison, and I'm not sure what point you're trying to make with the color page comparison.  Sure, from an artistic perspective the new one doesn't look as good as the old one, but it doesn't look exactly like Kubo's art style, which means it's likley an assistant drew most of it.

Those characters that looked varied still do.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2014)

TheEndAll said:


> You're pretty much just proving his point with the page comparison, and I'm not sure what point you're trying to make with the color page comparison.  Sure, from an artistic perspective the new one doesn't look as good as the old one, but it doesn't look exactly like Kubo's art style, which means it's likley an assistant drew most of it.
> 
> Those characters that looked varied still do.


Wtf happened with orihime boobs


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 2, 2014)

Silicone happened, Iwan.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 2, 2014)

Boobjobs are never worth it, Orihime-chan.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 2, 2014)

Did juha and crew use  teleportation or were they moving that fast


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 2, 2014)

How powerful is the Phoenix 5?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 3, 2014)

Did blue dragon ever finish 
And how strong are they as a verse


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 3, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Did juha and crew use  teleportation or were they moving that fast



Some sort of teleportation through a portal-like thing from what I can tell


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 3, 2014)

So is that big ass horse from toriko's recent chapter a life wiper


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Did blue dragon ever finish
> And how strong are they as a verse


which one of them ?
obata's or the other one?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

The one with Akira's  art style


----------



## Aphelion (Jul 4, 2014)

> Some sort of teleportation through a portal-like thing from what I can tell



It can't be teleportation, the barriers would have never had been an issue had that been the case.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

What are Ezra's stats
What are sting and rogue's stats
What are Tsukashima's and ginjou's stats


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What are Ezra's stats
> What are sting and rogue's stats
> What are Tsukashima's and ginjou's stats


3 digit Town+ stats single-low 2 digit mach.
Pretty much the same.
Not sure bout Tsukishima. Ginjo is 2 digit digit town and forevermach29.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 4, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> The one with Akira's  art style


I Don't know


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 4, 2014)

Future Trunks' stats, someone.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 4, 2014)

Manga. Strongest version.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 4, 2014)

Link to namek blog, please.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 4, 2014)

2.4 Tenatons. Large planet level, actually.
Thanks.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

What is that diamond. Guy's durability from one piece


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 4, 2014)

What is sakura's durability


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 4, 2014)

Jozu has island level durability.
Sakura has town level durability.


----------



## November (Jul 4, 2014)

ToGverse stats?


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 4, 2014)

how much of the lethalists poison on earth do you need to kill 50 elephants ?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 5, 2014)

Is whitebeard small country level?
What's his speed?
I would he be a good match for sensui?
Tired of making matches  that end up being stomp matches


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 5, 2014)

Not another Whitebeard vs Sensui thread, pls.
Do you actually think you're the first person to think of it?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 5, 2014)

Actually I did think I was the first person to think of this


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 5, 2014)

You thought wrong.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 5, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Is whitebeard small country level?
> What's his speed?
> I would he be a good match for sensui?
> Tired of making matches  that end up being stomp matches


>Yes,casually just like sensui
>was mach 350 now is mach 2000
>speed equal yeah, but sensui has the flight advantage which makes the fight kind of onesided.
Restricting flight and speed equal the match should be a very even match up. (Sensui would have an slightly advantage due to the versatility,though)
Also don't do this match unless you have things to add to the previously ones.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 5, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> how much of the lethalists poison on earth do you need to kill 50 elephants ?



Hard to answer because different types of poison affect the organism differently. For example, Cyanide will kill you relatively fast, but a single gram of vaporized polonium could potentially kill 1.5 million people over months after the exposure. I assume you mean this question in a fashion such as the former example.

From the top of my head, there's batrachotoxin, assuming the deadly dose per kilogram of body mass is the same  for elephants as it is for humans, and that these are male african elephants; then you'd need roughly 55 miligrams of toxin evenly distributed between the elephants.


----------



## November (Jul 5, 2014)

November said:


> ToGverse stats?


Anyone please?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 6, 2014)

What is bleeding edge armor's stats


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 6, 2014)

November said:


> Anyone please?



Varies.
Shit tiers are HS+, Street to Town Level.
Absolute top tiers are At least Light Speed with the god tier possibly having Planetary Range Reality Warping powers.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 7, 2014)

What is dt yuskue's stats
What is toguro's stats
what is mega charizardx 's stats
What is raizen's stats


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What is dt yuskue's stats
> What is toguro's stats
> what is mega charizardx 's stats
> What is raizen's stats


Dunno
Toguro is 2 digit town (not sure bout speed)
Mega charizard is debatable but at least Island range (initial scalling) with mhs at composite.
Dunno


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2014)

Where does everyone get these "mach 4k or mach 200" stats from? Are people just making these things up or is there some sort of a list?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Where does everyone get these "mach 4k or mach 200" stats from? Are people just making these things up or is there some sort of a list?


of course there are calcs for it 
we had a wiki with stats but it got nuked (they  , though)
the calcs are on the calcers blogs
is just that everybody already know those two.
i can link them if you wanna


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Where does everyone get these "mach 4k or mach 200" stats from? Are people just making these things up or is there some sort of a list?



they're all made up

it's all a ruse


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> Where does everyone get these "mach 4k or mach 200" stats from? Are people just making these things up or is there some sort of a list?



basically you know how characters do things?

it turns out you can stick numbers on those things through a rigorous process called making half of it up and then calling it a day when you convince the majority


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 7, 2014)

So it's just made up crap then? Some of these guys using these stats, I'm thinking where the fuck are they getting it from? I thought these stats were actually relevant cause people say Dangai Ichigo is mach 200 and Kaguya is 4k, lol wtf?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So it's just made up crap then? Some of these guys using these stats, I'm thinking where the fuck are they getting it from? I thought these stats were actually relevant cause people say Dangai Ichigo is mach 200 and Kaguya is 4k, lol wtf?


oh you got me, yeah its everything made up.
welcome obd fellow. have a nice massacre


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 7, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> So it's just made up crap then? Some of these guys using these stats, I'm thinking where the fuck are they getting it from? I thought these stats were actually relevant cause people say Dangai Ichigo is mach 200 and Kaguya is 4k, lol wtf?



No there are all calcs for these stats  so no they are not made up


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 7, 2014)

Touchy subject huh?


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 8, 2014)

how heavy does grimmjows green pelet have to be to destroy that giant cylinder ? assuming its moving at mach 21,


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't mind them, Pocalypse. Lies, of all them. All lies.
We crap the numbers out our ass. And we start spouting them if others like the stench.

Can someone name a fictional gunman who's continent level and FTL?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 9, 2014)

Nothing? How about any great gun user? Someone that'd be a HST toptier.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Jul 9, 2014)

Does the Ultimate Nullifier count as a gun?


----------



## Casanova (Jul 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> basically you know how characters do things?
> 
> it turns out you can stick numbers on those things through a rigorous process called making half of it up and then calling it a day when you convince the majority








Seems about right .


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 10, 2014)

Kenpachi TZ said:


> Does the Ultimate Nullifier count as a gun?



No. I meant a character whose primary weapon is a gun.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 10, 2014)

What are the Exalted capable of?

Also has Thor been shown to survive being in the Sun (not scaling, but actually shown to be in the Sun)?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 10, 2014)

Who came up with name cancer dome. And why is it called the cancer dome


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 10, 2014)

Are the Transformers novels any good? Are they canon?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 10, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Who came up with name cancer dome. And why is it called the cancer dome


No idea about the first.(seems something of 2011-2012)
Cuz hst are considered "cancer series"


----------



## Casanova (Jul 10, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Who came up with name cancer dome. And why is it called the cancer dome



IDK who created it, but that name was definitely created in mid-late 2012, when HST (cancer series) threads started to make up majority of the threads in the OBD. Most of these threads were of low quality, so most of the members at that time referred to the OBD as the Cancerdome soon after.

Those were the days.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 10, 2014)

What is jinbei's stats
What is toguro's stats


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 10, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> What is jinbei's stats
> What is toguro's stats



I assume you mean Younger Toguro. He's town level and hypersonic I believe

Jinbei should be MHS and Town+


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 11, 2014)

How is strong is mugen souls verse?


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 12, 2014)

Casanova said:


> IDK who created it, but that name was definitely created in mid-late 2012, *when HST (cancer series) threads started to make up majority of the threads in the OBD*. Most of these threads were of low quality, so most of the members at that time referred to the OBD as the Cancerdome soon after.
> 
> Those were the days.



 I am pretty sure the bold text is exactly that reason. HST and its fanbase are massively inflated in quantity while being undesirable, continuing to grow just like cancer is an undesirable overgrowth. So, they were sent to a quarantine as a result. That's the whole metaphor.

 Thing is that this still applies even today considering the cancer likes to leak out of its quarantine where it should stay.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> I am pretty sure the bold text is exactly that reason. HST and its fanbase are massively inflated in quantity while being undesirable, continuing to grow just like cancer is an undesirable overgrowth. So, they were sent to a quarantine as a result. That's the whole metaphor.
> 
> Thing is that this still applies even today considering *the cancer likes to leak out of its quarantine where it should stay*.


Cuz cancerdome is pretty much dead.
Nowadays it has just a few couples of regulars which mostly supports a decent variety of series other than cancer ones.
Welcome back btw, Ampchu.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Cuz cancerdome is pretty much dead.



 Well, it's an eventuality when you only have four verses that can be used in debate topics with so little variation.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2014)

Nobody is making threads in any section, it's pretty boring


----------



## Nep Heart (Jul 13, 2014)

I still blame that unneeded archiving right when the year was initially on an excellent start as one of the contributors.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah and the wiki going down at nearly the same time just made it a lot worse


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 13, 2014)

Does genjutsu work on characters outsid the narutoverse and if so shouldn't they be able to beat dbz characters speed equalized dispite the obvious dc advantage


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, they do. Equalization takes care of that.
And yes, they'd win speed equalized, since DBZ characters don't have mindfuck resistance.
Also, your questions are annoying. Why don't you, y'know, lurk, rather than bugging this thread.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 13, 2014)

Where does Saturn rank in the classic Saint Seiya-verse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Where does Saturn rank in the classic Saint Seiya-verse?


TOAA.
he is pretty much the strongest entity of SS being likely only matched by unsealed Kronos, Zeus and primordials.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 13, 2014)

Lolmindfuck btw.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 13, 2014)

LolZenith, btw.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 13, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> TOAA.
> he is pretty much the strongest entity of SS being likely only matched by unsealed Kronos, Zeus and primordials.



Kronos,Zeus and primordials are far more powerfull than Saturn is an ant compared to they, Saturn would not stand a single chance.

Just pointing this out


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kronos,Zeus and primordials are far more powerfull than Saturn is an ant compared to they, Saturn would not stand a single chance.
> Just pointing this out


All of them can casually godstomp athena.
Saturn ripped a divine gold cloth only standing by, and crushed omega clothes with casual hits
Also saturn is a primordial within omega verse.
They might be above him, given they can very well shit on most of the titans, but he should be far from an ant.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 14, 2014)

That makes sense, I guess. But I don't think it's genjutsu has even been shown to have anything to do with amount of chakra.
Meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2014)

Genjutsu was never explored very much other than basic shit and then it jumped to being uber with sharingan shit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 14, 2014)

There's no basis to say that you need to be a planet busted to cast a genjustu on a planet buster. As far as we're shown power has absolutely nothing to do with it, otherwise people like Obito would not have been able to cast Genjutsu on the Bijuu.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 14, 2014)

What was Zoro's house lifting feat calced at back in his fight with Mr. 1?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 15, 2014)

In the case of things like cutting/splitting feats where shear strength is used to find an energy yield, is the distance that the force is exerted over supposed to be the length of whatever the object in question is, or do we just use one meter for melee range and shit?

Or is this a case by case basis?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 15, 2014)

Distance over which the acting force travelled.
Cutting a spherical boulder will be
Shear strength*CSA(circle)*diameter.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 15, 2014)

So calcs   would be invalid?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 15, 2014)

Nah. Those are okay.
1m is only being used because a constant force is being applied.
Like, slashing a mountain in two requires just one burst of energy, so the method I gave would work there.
The resultant of the force and distance is actually work done, which is okay for energy bursts.

But in a situation where work done is taking place over a large distance due to constant force, it doesn't work.
For example, Usain Bolt can run 100m in roughly 10s. The work done in that would be about 16KJ...which is bullshit of course, since so human can produce such energy in a single burst under their own power. Divide that by 100 and you get 160J...very reasonable.

So using 1m is ok, because we assume they can output that force over such a relatively little distance.

So, basically,
>Burst(slashes, stomps, etc): Use distance.
>Sustained force(Pushing, pulling, etc): Use 1m.


----------



## kaminogan (Jul 15, 2014)

can any interddimensional traveler escape the kamui dimension ?

or does it have some sort of buffer preventing non-kamui escape ?

EDIT: oh and whats grimmjow's lifting/muscle strength?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 17, 2014)

Can Percy Jackson top tiers really destroy planets?

What YA characters can beat EOS Arthur Penhalligan (or however you spell it)?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly, I bet Riordan would laugh his ass off if he ever heard that Percy's subrelativistic and moon level.
But Percy is, and we don't give shits what Riordan thinks.
And yea, Gaea is the Earth itself. So all the primordials are planet level.


----------



## Troop (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't know if these types of questions are allowed, and I'm prepared to take full consequences, but have you guys heard that MvC's Bleach fans are saying Seireitei's size is 900+ miles in diameter? If so, what do you feel about it?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 17, 2014)

Troop said:


> I don't know if these types of questions are allowed, and I'm prepared to take full consequences, but have you guys heard that MvC's Bleach fans are saying Seireitei's size is 900+ miles in diameter? If so, what do you feel about it?



I doubt that its against the rules for you to ask this type of question and the size of the seireitei was calced here on narutoforums and it seems to be about the size of a small country


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is the link to that calc


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Question related to OPM:

Do we take Garou's statement in his final attack to be valid? The "I'll release all of my power and wipe you out together with this *planet's surface*"?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

Troop said:


> I don't know if these types of questions are allowed, and I'm prepared to take full consequences, but have you guys heard that MvC's Bleach fans are saying Seireitei's size is 900+ miles in diameter? If so, what do you feel about it?



The link that guy posted is bullshit.
And no, what's an MvC?
But yea, it's also bullshit.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

No, it wasn't.


----------



## Kazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Question related to OPM:
> 
> Do we take Garou's statement in his final attack to be valid? The "I'll release all of my power and wipe you out together with this *planet's surface*"?



Well, he did spend a lot of time just conquering planets. So you could say that he knows his own power through sheer experience. 

Of course, he was bored as shit most of the time so whether or not he actually used his beam is in question.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 18, 2014)

If we accept the statement, how much force would it take to "wipe the planet's surface"? How do we define "planet's surface"? The entire crust?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

That'd require an explosion radius of half earth's circumference.
r=20018.23km


Roughly *515 Petatons*


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 18, 2014)

*whistles

That's a big number.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 18, 2014)

That is probably not the best assumption.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

How would you go about it, then?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 18, 2014)

Troop said:


> The Fade to Black movie, which was apparently supervised by Kubo, puts the radius of Seireitei at 200 spirit miles.


Supervised by Kubo or not, the movie is non-canon.


Troop said:


> One spirit mile is 2.4 miles according to the manga.


Yeah, no.

We're never told how long a spirit-ri is, ever. A plain ri is that long, but these are evidently two distinct units of measurements.


----------



## Troop (Jul 18, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Supervised by Kubo or not, the movie is non-canon.
> Yeah, no.
> 
> We're never told how long a spirit-ri is, ever. A plain ri is that long, but these are evidently two distinct units of measurements.



It still lines up perfectly with the statement in the manga that it would take 40 days to walk all around Seireitei.

We do, actually.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

Regicide said:


> So calcs   would be invalid?


Re-checked those. Yea, the shear strength thing there is wrong as fuck. Not because of the 1m thing, but because of


			
				Me said:
			
		

> Wot.
> No. You can't do this. This works without giving thought to the mass of what is being pushed...which is obvious bullshit.
> Like, even if the mountain is 1m tall, you'd still get the same value provided the SA is the same thing as this one's.
> 
> And shear strength doesn't really have anything to do with this. Use the one for static friction.


So don't use shear strength for pushing feats. It's good for cutting feats, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 18, 2014)

What kind of DC does Regigigas have since its able to pull continents around?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Jul 18, 2014)

Continent level.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 18, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What kind of DC does Regigigas have since its able to pull continents around?


I did some lazy math on it and got something like island level+.

Would wait until a consensus is reached on how to properly evaluate these feats first though.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 18, 2014)

Troop said:


> It still lines up perfectly with the statement in the manga that it would take 40 days to walk all around Seireitei.


Not relevant.


Troop said:


> We do, actually.


No, we don't.

Spirit-ri =/= ri, and TL notes from the English release don't change that. .


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 18, 2014)

Regicide said:


> I did some lazy math on it and got something like island level+.
> 
> Would wait until a consensus is reached on how to properly evaluate these feats first though.


so, island level+?
i guess you used sinnoh, somewhat disappointing but would be the fairest assumption.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 18, 2014)

I actually used Australia as a base, rather than any of the regions. We're talking about continents and all.

Don't take that estimate as law though, depending on certain factors, it could be lowballed.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Jul 19, 2014)

Why is Superman's resistance against telepathy or magic ignored in many battle forum?
Superman has resisted even multiversal telepathy or magic by his sheer will power.
But, people say that Superman is vulnerable to telepathy or magic. Why?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 19, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Why is Superman's resistance against telepathy or magic ignored in many battle forum?
> *Superman* has resisted even *multiversal* telepathy or *magic* by his sheer will power.
> But, people say that Superman is vulnerable to telepathy or magic. Why?


Never heard about any (exclusive forms apart) supe tanking multiversal entities but is pretty much Because many battle forum are dumb.
this whole weakness thing is kind of a misleading too, Supes does lack invulnerability to magic, thus, he is indeed "vulnerable" to it, nevertheles , as magic=energy this is not even a weakness by itself.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2014)

> Spirit-ri =/= ri



this is needless, pointless and false nitpicking.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 20, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> this is needless, pointless and false nitpicking.


Dartg, it's a unit of measurement.

Distances don't change, they wouldn't put an arbitrary prefix on it unless it had some sort of meaning.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2014)

1. it's used in the context of spiritually enriched area, ergo spirit mile = mile of spiritually enriched land

2. contextually it fits too well into what distances should be to not be correct, see Ouken creation, yama and hitsu.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Jul 20, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Never heard about any (exclusive forms apart) supe tanking multiversal entities but is pretty much Because many battle forum are dumb.
> this whole weakness thing is kind of a misleading too, Supes does lack invulnerability to magic, thus, he is indeed "vulnerable" to it, nevertheles , as magic=energy this is not even a weakness by itself.



Superman has resisted emperor joker's reality warping by his sheer willpower.
Superman has fought against Dominus, the multiversal cosmic phantom in astral plane.
Superman resisted hell lord's magic in hell. 
There are many examples.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 21, 2014)

Would Raava & Vaatu count as lifewipers?

How big an ocean would you need to house a 126 mile long whale?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Would Raava & Vaatu count as lifewipers?



No they dont



 unless there some new feat that i'm unaware of


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 27, 2014)

Where can I read the latest chapters of  one punch man


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 27, 2014)

Where can I read the latest. Chapters of one punch man


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 27, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> Where can I read the latest. Chapters of one punch man


Batoto i guess....


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 28, 2014)

How fast is Aman?

What  are the stats of the Bedlam Spirits?

How powerful is Pinhead?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 29, 2014)

How fast is buu( all incarnations)
How fast is cell ( final form)
Please state a number if you can


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How fast is buu( all incarnations)
> How fast is cell ( final form)
> Please state a number if you can


Cannon or anime?
I can state a specific number for the former, not latter(but i can say ftl+)
Anyway, mach 360k with kaioken scalling, 32k without it
For both.(cell being mach 6k+ without the scalling iirc)


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2014)

So ... lets go back to 5Ds really quick ... 



21:00 

T.G. Halberd Cannon breaks through a Star and causes a Supernova ... would that be legit? I been debating this with people for a while now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So ... lets go back to 5Ds really quick ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it was a clear supernova...
but isn't this a similar case to rock giant soldier's moon cracking?


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2014)

I think the main argument was that it wasn't a real moon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> I think the main argument was that it wasn't a real moon.


That thing was an actual star and not a virtually made one?
Well, you should bring to meta and see how it rolls.


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2014)

It had to be very realistic that Bruno actually died by being sucked into the Black Hole.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 30, 2014)

Did TG actually come out of it? I'm kind of confused over what exactly happened, but it seemed real enough


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 30, 2014)

It seems that way.


----------



## Solar (Jul 31, 2014)

Does tanking multiple universe-level/universe-level+ attacks at once grant someone multiversal durability? Let's say someone tanked five universe busting attacks at once, would they be able to tank an attack from someone who can bust five universes at once?

I think Umineko got scaled like that relatively recently, but I'm unsure of whether that still stands or if something's changed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Does tanking multiple universe-level/universe-level+ attacks at once grant someone multiversal durability? Let's say someone tanked five universe busting attacks at once, would they be able to tank an attack from someone who can bust five universes at once?
> 
> I think Umineko got scaled like that relatively recently, but I'm unsure of whether that still stands or if something's changed.


i guess so.
destroying a couple of universes is not a proper multiversal feat iirc,though.(i recall something about you needing to destroy a certain amount of those)

*Spoiler*: __ 



umineko's feat comes from battler destroying several books from  featherine's lybrary and the verse being likely a megaverse by itself.


----------



## Solar (Jul 31, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> i guess so.
> destroying a couple of universes is not a proper multiversal feat iirc,though.(i recall something about you needing to destroy a certain amount of those)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Multiversal just means two or more. Link to where people are saying otherwise? I know that someone mentioned something like that a year or so ago, but no one gave it much thought.

I thought he was scaled from tanking an attack from quadrillion cats since that's what was linked on the wiki before.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Multiversal just means two or more. Link to where people are saying otherwise? I know that someone mentioned something like that a year or so ago, but no one gave it much thought.
> 
> I thought he was scaled from tanking an attack from quadrillion cats since that's what was linked on the wiki before.


featherine's cat's?
yeah, there was something like this too.
will post the link, give me a sec.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2014)

there was this thing.
and we discussed a bit afterwards...


----------



## Solar (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay, thanks. Tanking = multi it is then.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 31, 2014)

This has Ben bothering me for a while and this  might sound like a dumb question but how do you get that second picture every time  you post a message for example that picture of link


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> This has Ben bothering me for a while and this  might sound like a dumb question but how do you get that second picture every time  you post a message for example that picture of link



It's a signature


----------



## Solar (Aug 1, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So ... lets go back to 5Ds really quick ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, looking at the entire episode, it's a star, and it's real in its effects considering that it can interact with the duelists.

What I got from the scene was that using Delta Accel was what destroyed the star, and that the monster was summoned after it.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 1, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Well, looking at the entire episode, it's a star, and it's real in its effects considering that it can interact with the duelists.
> 
> What I got from the scene was that using Delta Accel was what destroyed the star, and that the monster was summoned after it.





That sounds like a better explanation. Thank you.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 4, 2014)

Who are the top 10 strongest Image characters, other than Man of Miracles, Divine Spawn, God and Satan?

Who are the top 5 strongest Inazuma Eleven characters?


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 6, 2014)

Obviously when a character claims to be a threat to the galaxy/universe, or supposedly have the power to conquer the galaxy/universe, we shouldn't assume they have Galactic/Universal DC/Durability but can we assume FTL Speed for the Former and Massively FTL Speed for the Latter due to the vast speed required for such a feat?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Obviously when a character claims to be a threat to the galaxy/universe, or supposedly have the power to conquer the galaxy/universe, we shouldn't assume they have Galactic/Universal DC/Durability but can we assume FTL Speed for the Former and Massively FTL Speed for the Latter due to the vast speed required for such a feat?



Depends. They might do it going round in a spaceship, they might just have a vast range but not speed, they may have a teleport ablity etc.


----------



## Imperator100 (Aug 6, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Depends. They might do it going round in a spaceship, they might just have a vast range but not speed, they may have a teleport ablity etc.


Fair enough.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 7, 2014)

What are victini's stats


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2014)

Is SSJ Vegetto a match for post crisis Superman? What about new 52?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is SSJ Vegetto a match for post crisis Superman? What about new 52?


anime ssj vegeto pretty much crushes New 52 supes.
Post crisis is too tanky and faster , though.(he kinda lacks the dc but eventually can overcome it)


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 9, 2014)

How does Supes lack the DC exactly?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2014)

he doesn't, Mageddon feat makes sure of that 

New 52 Supes is getting a real good strength feat with stopping the descent of Brainiac's ship alongside Martian Manhunter, said ship making earth look like a pebble in comparison


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 9, 2014)

Yep, that's the feat I was thinking of too, asking the question.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> he doesn't, Mageddon feat makes sure of that
> 
> New 52 Supes is getting a real good strength feat with stopping the descent of Brainiac's ship alongside Martian Manhunter, said ship making earth look like a pebble in comparison


Was talking about Anime vegeto which is large star+.
Mageddon is large planet level+ iirc


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 9, 2014)

The Mageddon feat is a hell of a lot higher than large planet level.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2014)

ITT: iwandesu has no sense of scale whatsoever


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> ITT: iwandesu has no sense of scale whatsoever


Well i'm sorry. Actually the way brazilians use dots and comas are quite the opposite of yours.
When Mike put dozens of numbers with many comas a dot and an "yottaton" after it, the thing i read was 7.11... yotattons instead of tenakilotons.
Will keep it in mind the next time i read a value,though.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 9, 2014)

what about manga vegetto and new 52?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 9, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> what about manga vegetto and new 52?


Until someone evaluates his Last feat new supes has planet+-LG stats and ftl+ speed.
Manga vegeto is either relativistic+ o subrelativistic+ and has small star+ stats.


----------



## Kazu (Aug 10, 2014)

What are Wu Geng's current DC/durability?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 11, 2014)

Are there chapters this week


----------



## SunRise (Aug 11, 2014)

I noticed this post from Willy about Wakfu.



			
				Willy said:
			
		

> Wakfu characters who have no business with Rushu are massively hypersonic.
> Rushu can at least deal triple digit kilotons per punch.
> Albeit he would most likely be scaled to Ogrest's continental flood feat.
> Him being the thirteenth member of the Twelve and all.


Can someone say from where it all comes from? Links to calcs and stuff?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 14, 2014)

what's broly's dc?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 14, 2014)

I think Broly is accepted as star level around here (I could be wrong).

How powerful is Malebolgia from Spawn?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 14, 2014)

TTGL said:


> I think Broly is accepted as star level around here (I could be wrong).
> 
> How powerful is Malebolgia from Spawn?



No, it's Large Planet+


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> No, it's Large Planet+


Debatable star level , really.(he has a similar feat with kid buu's)
but yeah , nothing completely "accepted"


----------



## November (Aug 14, 2014)

Can accelerator beat Kenshiro with Muso Tensei?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 14, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Debatable star level , really.(he has a similar feat with kid buu's)
> but yeah , nothing completely "accepted"



If people aren't believing he's star level, they're just being inane. No matter how long it took, you cannot dim out any portion of a galaxy without removing stars (odd scene be damned)


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2014)

What's the currently accepted speeds for: Bleach top tiers, Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy top tiers, and Prismo from Adventure Time?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> What's the currently accepted speeds for: Bleach top tiers, Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy top tiers, and Prismo from Adventure Time?


Bambieta calc is still not accepted.(and is very unlikely to be)
Thus we have:
Mach 200+ for people which are on the same tier of ichi.(shikai kenny and above)
Mach 60+ for People which can compete with kenny speed.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 14, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Bambieta calc is still not accepted.(and is very unlikely to be)
> Thus we have:
> Mach 200+ for people which are on the same tier of ichi.(shikai kenny and above)
> Mach 60+ for People which can compete with kenny speed.



Bambieta calc? You have my attention
Was this a calc for. Speed


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2014)

Mach 200+? I thought they were higher. Link.

Also, don't post your fetishes here, iwan. There's a sub-forum for that.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

Uhh, was that unintended or...?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 14, 2014)

What the  hell did you link me to that caught me off guard


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 14, 2014)

What the fuck.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

I meant this one  

I'm deeply sorry for wathever it was in that link.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh my god 
Fucking pokemon, man...


----------



## Sablés (Aug 14, 2014)

Good fucking lord.

That's gonna be one embarrassing ban.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Good fucking lord.
> 
> That's gonna be one embarrassing ban.



The worst is That i can't even complain


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

I should've taken a screenshot when I had my chance 


iwandesu said:


> The worst is That i can't even complain



Cheer up buddy, at least it was the right gif this time


----------



## Solar (Aug 14, 2014)

Should I change my avatar, iwan?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> I should've taken a screenshot when I had my chance


I like you too 
Crap , i'm freaking trembling there .(just because i was ending my first calcagain 
Anyway , if i get dumped...
Bye folks i'll miss you all . (I probably will sent a message by linko via DN)


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Should I change my avatar, iwan?


If you found a cooler bern avatar ? You have my fullest support
Otherwise is up to you.


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 14, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I like you too
> Crap , i'm freaking trembling there .(just because i was ending my first calcagain
> Anyway , if i get dumped...
> Bye folks i'll miss you all . (I probably will sent a message by linko via DN)


At worst you're getting a temp ban 
You might even get away unscathed, not many people involved. I think. We don't even have mods here


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 14, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I meant this one
> 
> I'm deeply sorry for wathever it was in that link.



It's ok man  it happens to the best of us


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 14, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> At worst you're getting a* temp ban *
> You might even get away unscathed, not many people involved. I think. We don't even have mods here


I can deal with it.
@ty TSD
Also , goddamit I gotta thank End.(he was the one which vm me and all)
Hell, I almost fell like going to church.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 14, 2014)

What are game base sonic and super sonic stats and what feats give them the stats? Same with Mario please.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 15, 2014)

What is the DC/durability of Malebolgia from Spawn?


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 15, 2014)

I feel like I missed something important.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 15, 2014)

How durable is adamantium ?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 17, 2014)

Where does the akame ga kill or Kirk verse stand in terms of speed and power


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Frenship actually a power?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 19, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Is Frenship actually a power?



Hell yeah its a power haven't  you read fairy tail
but in all seriousness in the battle dome it is not a power


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Aug 19, 2014)

How do I get my signature to show up


----------



## kaminogan (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone know how heavy yammy is in his released form ?


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 19, 2014)

How strong is Medaka from Medaka box and the verse ?

Can a High Herald solo this ? Or who is the strongest one they can beat ?

Thanos can be beaten by someone from Medaka or his verse ?


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 20, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How do I get my signature to show up


Go to your profile page and click "Customize profile" next to your profile picture. Select 'Edit signature' below 'Edit avatar' and design your signature. Other than that make sure you checked the "Show signature" box in the additional options below your reply in the comment making page.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Aug 20, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How durable is adamantium ?



Less durable than galaxy level.

Far more durable than planet level.

Trans guys can destroy it with effort, IMO.

The durability is about Solar System level IMO.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 20, 2014)

What feat puts Goku at class m+ in lifting strength again? Is it the Katchin block throwing feat? Whatever the feat is, can someone link me to the calc?


----------



## Raniero (Aug 20, 2014)

How high must your destructive capability be to atomize a human being?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Raniero said:


> How high must your destructive capability be to atomize a human being?



Depends on what you mean by atomization

Breaking the molecular bonds binding atoms together is a building/large building level feat on a human sized object

Destroying the atomic nuclei is roughly city level IIRC (about 10-11 megatons last I recall reading from ThanatoSeraph's work)

Annihilation Reaction type atomization (a complete mass/energy conversion) is something like a couple gigatons IIRC.  I think, can't be bothered to do the quick math.  Just multiply 70 kg by C^2 if you want to check my recollection I guess.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 21, 2014)

Since the average human reaction time is 250 ms and our reactions only require 1/10000th of our traveling speed to traverse space, how fast would a spaceship have to go to hit the limit? I'm assuming far less than same as light right?


----------



## Raniero (Aug 21, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> Depends on what you mean by atomization
> 
> Breaking the molecular bonds binding atoms together is a building/large building level feat on a human sized object
> 
> ...


Ah. Thanks for the reply. I figured city level would be somewhere in that range, but I wasn't entirely sure.

Somebody was trying to tell me some ridiculous shit like an attack in the exatons not being enough


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 21, 2014)

Is a being that's big enough to fit a multiverse (the multiverse in question is said to have countless realms) inside itself considered metaversial? (If not then why not?)

Who won between Kefka and Sephiroth on the OBD?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Aug 21, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Ah. Thanks for the reply. I figured city level would be somewhere in that range, but I wasn't entirely sure.
> 
> Somebody was trying to tell me some ridiculous shit like an attack in the exatons not being enough



No problem.

Exatons?  Who's claiming shit like that?  Annihilation reaction is the most energetic real world phenomena as far as I'm aware, and that falls massively short of anything near it for a human sized mass.



TTGL said:


> Is a being that's big enough to fit a multiverse (the multiverse in question is said to have countless realms) inside itself considered metaversial? (If not then why not?)
> 
> Who won between Kefka and Sephiroth on the OBD?



Kefka


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 22, 2014)

Who is more powerful between Mr Mxyzplk and Dream?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 23, 2014)

First arc Oozaru kid Goku's Daizenshuu entry says he has the strength of a battleship's main gun. How does that compare with Tao Pai Pai's pillar feat which is building level iirc? I want to know because it would help to know whether Tao exceeded the power level of 100.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 24, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Is a being that's big enough to fit a multiverse (the multiverse in question is said to have countless realms) inside itself considered metaversial? (If not then why not?)



No, but it really depends on what these "countless realms" means they are all universes,infinites,etc,etc

At best massively multiversal depending on what "realm" means in the specific context.


----------



## AgentAAA (Aug 24, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> First arc Oozaru kid Goku's Daizenshuu entry says he has the strength of a battleship's main gun. How does that compare with Tao Pai Pai's pillar feat which is building level iirc? I want to know because it would help to know whether Tao exceeded the power level of 100.



Tao already exceeded the power level of 100 by being > Roshi.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 24, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Tao already exceeded the power level of 100 by being > Roshi.


Roshi doesn't get an official pl till the 22nd budokai so 21st budokai Roshi < 139
Source: 
It's important to note that Weekly Shonen Jump, DBZ movie 3 pamphlet, and V-jump's numbers are pretty contradictory to the manga, check for yourself.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 25, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> No, but it really depends on what these "countless realms" means they are all universes,infinites,etc,etc
> 
> At best massively multiversal depending on what "realm" means in the specific context.



Realm means dimension. The verse in question is The Elder Scrolls. In the lore, it was said countless realms exists in both Oblivion and Aeytherius, as well as Sanguine ruling over 100,000 "pleasure pockets" (each of unknown size) and a Daedric surveyor of Dagon scanned over 39,000 planes of Oblivion. Several realms in Aurbis are said to be infinite (Mundus, Apocrythia, the Ashpits). In Mundus each Divine is an infinite plane of existance. All of this is within Sakatal, the First Serpent.

Is something that's 200km long and 50km wide island level or country level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 29, 2014)

eaebiakuya said:


> How strong is Medaka from Medaka box and the verse ?
> 
> Can a High Herald solo this ? Or who is the strongest one they can beat ?
> 
> Thanos can be beaten by someone from Medaka or his verse ?


1-medaka itself ? Nothing outsdanding town+ or so afaic actually.the verse focus mostly on hax which includes hardcore stuff like the (m)ftl starbuster god tier with universal RW (multiversal according freedie ) Ajimu , though.
2- given said herald has the proper hax resistances ? Yeah it should.
3-you should be able to tell by yourself now.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Aug 31, 2014)

How fast in mach is lightning?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 31, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How fast in mach is lightning?


By itself circa of mach 440 .(150km/s)
Of course dodging it is usually way less 90% of the time.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 2, 2014)

What is the minimum of how big must something be to be country-sized?


----------



## Kazu (Sep 2, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> By itself circa of mach 440 .(150km/s)
> Of course dodging it is usually way less 90% of the time.



It also depends on the kind of lightning. 

Of course, we usually use 150 km/s


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2014)

TTGL said:


> What is the minimum of how big must something be to be country-sized?



The size of a country 

if you mean DC-wise then small country starts at 1 teraton and country starts at 7.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 2, 2014)

> The size of a country



So if I destroy Petoria ... that makes me a Country Buster?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So if I destroy Petoria ... that makes me a Country Buster?



He asked how big a country was not how much it takes to be a country buster 

By definition you would be since it _is_ a country, but it wouldn't be all that impressive compared to a real one


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> So if I destroy Petoria ... that makes me a Country Buster?


Linko , please, pletoria is at least town sized .
Vatican is the big deal


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 3, 2014)

Nobody cares about the Vatican.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Nobody cares about the Vatican.


Come on there should at least be ...
I don't know 1k folks there ?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 4, 2014)

Piccolo's beam speed and Kaioken scaling are highly contested right?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 4, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Piccolo's beam speed and Kaioken scaling are highly contested right?


Seems almost accepted regarding anime.
Highly contested regarding manga,  but still being used mainly for eos.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 5, 2014)

How hard, in terms of a ballpark estimate, would you be hitting to cause a person's body to create a dent in steel on impact, after striking.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 5, 2014)

Is a fully charged Enuma Elish accepted as a planet buster?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 8, 2014)

Is anime buuhan's dimension ripping that was going to destroy the universe a legit universal feat?

And a question regarding anime kid buu's galaxy destroying feat that took a few years: It's at least large star+ (because he destroyed everything which includes the biggest stars) but what about the fact that he very likely destroyed the black hole in the middle of every galaxy? What's the dc required for that?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 8, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is anime buuhan's dimension ripping that was going to destroy the universe a legit universal feat?


No it isn't .
I'm even unsure about such translation (everything leads to "destroying Rosat ")


> And a question regarding anime kid buu's galaxy destroying feat that took a few years: It's at least large star+ (because he destroyed everything which includes the biggest stars) but what about the fact that he very likely destroyed the black hole in the middle of every galaxy? What's the dc required for that?


There is no galaxy destroying feat .
Manga said he fucked several planets
Anime shows the galaxy bodies being emptied .
There is no implication about destroying its black holes or such.
The dc required depends but is frankly irrelevant.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 8, 2014)

iirc Funimation's subs say the universe but I'll check with what Herms from kanzenshuu thinks.

Edit: it does say universe but it's from a chain reaction where ripping the dimensions would cause them to collide with each other


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 9, 2014)

Wouldn't Lucci's Rokuogan be Town level, considering the fact it should be comparable to the Reject Dial which was calculated at two kilotons?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 9, 2014)

How fast would someone actually have to be, to be unseen, when fighting, by a crowd like Krillin and Roshi were at the 21st Budokai? Yes I know this isn't an accurate indicator of their speed.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 9, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> How fast would someone actually have to be, to be unseen, when fighting, by a crowd like Krillin and Roshi were at the 21st Budokai? Yes I know this isn't an accurate indicator of their speed.


Actually , fps calcs are a thing .
Considering the size of the stadium it wouldn't be really much , though.(likely hypersonic at best )


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 9, 2014)

Is...is this for real?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 10, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Is...is this for real?



Yes ,It is.


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there actually a way to quantify this?



> “Gungnir”. Its breath can turn thousands of enemies instantly into ice sculptures, which then shatter.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 12, 2014)

maybe

define enemy in that context


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2014)

From what I found, they range from average human size to large building size.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 12, 2014)

hmm

I'd say city block to multi block then

guestimating ofc


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 12, 2014)

> guestimating ofc



Regardless, thank you.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 13, 2014)

Man of Steel Superman stats?


----------



## kaminogan (Sep 13, 2014)

how fast is naruto (with bijuu, sagemode and the sages power ?)

machs would be appreciated,


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> how fast is naruto (with bijuu, sagemode and the sages power ?)
> 
> machs would be appreciated,



mach 70 for SM, I think BM is now at mach 600, and current is mach 4000


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 14, 2014)

:0 so Raditz no longer solos the hst or what?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 15, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> :0 so Raditz no longer solos the hst or what?



Dimensional BFR can possibly get him from Kaguya, but other than that, no, he still breaks them all in half.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 15, 2014)

How strong would a sniper round have to be to pierce through Tank armor(Starcraft siege tank that I'm assuming at least gets scaling from regular tanks)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2014)

How strong is Shin Sekai Yori?


----------



## Aphelion (Sep 16, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How strong is Shin Sekai Yori?


Speedwise, they're in the hypersonic range.  The anime has various people reacting to explosions.  In the manga, we have Shun flying into space in a short amount of time.

DCwise, it depends.  We have a statement of a character being able to split the planet in half being agreed with by a pretty rational character.  As far as on screen/panel showings go, the best we have is MCB to low town level.  At least that's what I got from eyeballing.

The characters are physically no more durable than ordinary humans but things like force fields make up for this.

They also have some hax on their side, mainly in the form of dna manipulation and matter manipulation as well as memory wiping.

I haven't read the novel yet, this mainly comes from the anime and manga.


----------



## Solar (Sep 16, 2014)

To what degree is Zeed [Digimon] multiversal?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 16, 2014)

where do blaster rifles and pistols generally sit in star wars in terms of DC?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 16, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> where do blaster rifles and pistols generally sit in star wars in terms of DC?



The typical hand held ones usually top out at wall level.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 16, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> The typical hand held ones usually top out at wall level.



Woah, really? For something like star wars, I was expecting there to be some level of power creep. Thanks, though.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 17, 2014)

Do Naruto top tiers solo One Piece even with speed equalization? How they deal with haxxx? We assume guys like Kuma/Law/Magellan will get nuked before they succeed to neutralize their opponents?

How explossion can disperse light and lightning? They are like almoust intangible - shouldn't Kizaru's body just make it pass through?  Can someone explain this stuff simply (not with "that's how we roll" but with decent arguments) that explossion can blow away light?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 17, 2014)

VioletHood said:


> Do Naruto top tiers solo One Piece even with speed equalization? How they deal with haxxx? We assume guys like Kuma/Law/Magellan will get nuked before they succeed to neutralize their opponents?
> 
> How explossion can disperse light and lightning? They are like almoust intangible - shouldn't Kizaru's body just make it pass through?  Can someone explain this stuff simply (not with "that's how we roll" but with decent arguments) that explossion can blow away light?



Kizaru's body gets disrupted by even minor things, if it exceeds his powerscaled durability (especially with AOE) then it should effectively beat him. Kuma isn't Hax, Law can't do enough, and Magellan isn't doing shit either. 

BM Naruto can pretty much do it, one Bijuu Dama takes out most of OP to begin with and while there are other top tiers who are comparable and stronger than him, he's  the one most suited to doing so. It's actually speed equal that helps Naruto as top tiers in Naruto are slower than high tiers (Luffy/Law and up) in OP.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 17, 2014)

Examples of this minor things?  Bullet, Usopp's projectiles flew through for example. 



> if it exceeds his powerscaled durability (especially with AOE) then it should effectively beat him.


Based on this "minor things"?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Sep 17, 2014)

VioletHood said:


> Examples of this minor things?  Bullet, Usopp's projectiles flew through for example.
> 
> 
> Based on this "minor things"?



Apoo's explosion cut him in half and some cannonballs in marineford slightly dispersed part of his body (although since those cannonballs come from infamous grand line pirate ships they were probably not _that_ minor).


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Woah, really? For something like star wars, I was expecting there to be some level of power creep. Thanks, though.


In the movies they just hit the doors in the inside of the ships and just spark up, so wall level is really an overestimation. Now if you are talking about the ones on the craft that they have (snowspeeder, X-wing, AT-AT) then we max out at somewhere around city block level.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 17, 2014)

No, mega joules from blasters is easily observed in The Clone Wars cartoon.  Upwards of gigajoules for some feats too.  Notably a few blaster carbine shots caving in a cavern.

Disrupters are large building level by virtue of fucking shit up on a molecular level too.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 17, 2014)

As for things like Tie Fighters?  IIRC, they're no less advanced than Slave-1's town level laser fire (don't you just love KE?)


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2014)

I am curious as to what the Nova's Destructive capacity is from Freezing. as well as Chiffon Fairchild's?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 17, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> I am curious as to what the Nova's Destructive capacity is from Freezing. as well as Chiffon Fairchild's?


The Suicide attack that killed chiffon was pretty much country level iirc (she should be mcb on dc/dura scalling from the nova she fought,tho)
You would need to especify the nova type but you shouldn't get anything above ton range.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 17, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> No, mega joules from blasters is easily observed in The Clone Wars cartoon.  Upwards of gigajoules for some feats too.  Notably a few blaster carbine shots caving in a cavern.
> 
> Disrupters are large building level by virtue of fucking shit up on a molecular level too.



aren't megajoules and gigajoules still forms of wall(Or just small building) level?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 17, 2014)

wall to building level, yeah.

my post was mostly in response to the fucker claiming wall level is overstated


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 17, 2014)

Well, since I looked and found nada in terms of profiles or etc... Where do AT-ST's and AT-AT's sit at for Durability/DC/Speed?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Question about Canonicity*

So like certain shonen series, magical girl manga with often be split up into part 1 and part 2, separated with a timeskip and often part 2 is significantly stronger.

Part 1 of Tokyo Mew Mew was written by Reiko Yoshida and illustrated by Mia Ikumi. Part 2 (Tokyo Mew Mew a la Mode) was written and illustrated by Mia Ikumi. So essentially the illustrator of part 1 took it on herself to both write and illustrate part 2. Would that be canon?

There really is only one feat in Part 2 worth mentioning although it would significantly raise the speed of the high tiers in the verse (Mew Ichigo flies from England to Tokyo in a few seconds).


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 19, 2014)

should be canon


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 19, 2014)

How much can a fist full of Anti-matter destroy? o.o


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 19, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> How much can a fist full of Anti-matter destroy? o.o


Our planet easily.


----------



## Kazu (Sep 19, 2014)

That would depend more on the mass and density of the Anti matter, rather than the volume. 

Things of that size are normally no more than 10 kg. 

But we kind of assume there that the density is high because the scientist that states it is in fact a well renowned one and also states that 1g of antimatter=kiloton level bomb.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 19, 2014)

Regarding antimatter ... 
Can someone update the link of the quote? 
It just Gives me a "404 not found"
If you are too busy can you put there ?


----------



## Pocalypse (Sep 19, 2014)

What is Priscilla's speed in Claymore calced to? 2k? Thinking it may be higher...not sure.


----------



## Solar (Sep 19, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> What is Priscilla's speed in Claymore calced to? 2k? Thinking it may be higher...not sure.



Mach 65,000


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 20, 2014)

how would one find the frames in a total youtube video?
Additionally, how would one go through said video frame-by-frame, and how would one learn how would one find the Frames per second?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 20, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> how would one find the frames in a total youtube video?
> Additionally, how would one go through said video frame-by-frame, and how would one learn how would one find the Frames per second?



Right-Click on video while running and click "stats for nerds", one of them is fps.
While the video is paused click left and right to advance the video one frame per click.


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Sep 20, 2014)

How large is Cosmic Armor Superman?
I heared that multiverse inside Speed Force is microscopic in size within Monitor Realm.
So,Is CAS much larger than multiverse?


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Sep 21, 2014)

How fast in feng Shen  ji verse
How does mono chrome work


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 21, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> How fast in feng Shen  ji verse
> How does mono chrome work


Mhs for high top tiers
Not sure what do you mean by "how"


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Sep 21, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Mhs for high top tiers
> Not sure what do you mean by "how"



What does the power do?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 21, 2014)

Elsa's stats?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 22, 2014)

Island-level with slightly superhuman reaction times(less than a mach but higher than normal)

I have a bit of a math question. If one gets a distance from one set of lines and tries to get a difference from the same picture but using a different slope, what equation does one use to account for the different slopes?

The slopes I'm using in question are -1.56 for the first line and -1.61 for the second line.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang, i did not expect Island level 

I have another question tho: is Elsa one of those rare cases where dura =/= dc? Shouldn't her dura be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



below a crossbow or a sword (I suppose the hypothetical sword swing would be pretty strong considering Anna's punch at the end) EDIT: wait a minute, Anna survived a 200 ft drop into the snow. 



unless she's able to react quick enough to shield herself with her  ice powers?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 22, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Island-level with slightly superhuman reaction times(less than a mach but higher than normal)
> 
> I have a bit of a math question. If one gets a distance from one set of lines and tries to get a difference from the same picture but using a different slope, what equation does one use to account for the different slopes?
> 
> The slopes I'm using in question are -1.56 for the first line and -1.61 for the second line.


not sure what you mean but we have ang scalling formula for shit that needs perspective
Btw, can i use annihilation value for calcs regarding antimatter ?


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 22, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Dang, i did not expect Island level
> 
> I have another question tho: is Elsa one of those rare cases where dura =/= dc? Shouldn't her dura be
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Her Dura is less, yeah.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 23, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> not sure what you mean but we have ang scalling formula for shit that needs perspective
> Btw, can i use annihilation value for calcs regarding antimatter ?



Ang scaling formula? Mind throwing that my way? can't find it on searching the blogs and haven't found it in searching for the forum thread.
Though I fully expect it to be somewhere obvious and difficult to miss.
and, to reveal what I was doing, basically, I'm trying to scale the length of a laser based off of the width of the thing it cuts through in the same shot, but the laser is at a different angle compared to the  First shot.

That said... realized how to calculate that shit, so it's fine.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 23, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Ang scaling formula? Mind throwing that my way? can't find it on searching the blogs and haven't found it in searching for the forum thread.
> Though I fully expect it to be somewhere obvious and difficult to miss.
> and, to reveal what I was doing, basically, I'm trying to scale the length of a laser based off of the width of the thing it cuts through in the same shot, but the laser is at a different angle compared to the  First shot.
> 
> That said... realized how to calculate that shit, so it's fine.


----------



## Solar (Sep 23, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Just use this[FONT=&quot] and remember to measure everything in pixels[FONT=&quot]: [/FONT][/FONT]2*atan([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Object_Size[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Panel_Height[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/tan(70/2)))[/FONT]


----------



## November (Sep 24, 2014)

Composite Kratos stats?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 24, 2014)

November said:


> Composite Kratos stats?


Quadruple digits mach and at least island level+ (god mode should be stronger)


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Sep 24, 2014)

Chousin is eleven dimensional being, WF Mxy is 5th dimensional being, So,Chousin is much stronger than WF Mxy.
In the same way, LT is at least 16th Dimensional being, so, LT is much stronger than Chousin.
In the same way, Amaterasu from Five Star Story is above 30th Dimension, so, Amaterasu is much stronger than LT.
Does this reasoning make sense?


----------



## Solar (Sep 24, 2014)

Not in the OBD.


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 24, 2014)

Not to mention the variations of multiple higher dimensions don't correlate considering they are very likely inspired by different real life scientific theories with different principles that would make the concept too incompatible in the OBD anyway.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 24, 2014)

No one really bought that kind of logic when comparing Curtana Original and Avalon, pretty sure it's not going to fly in that example either.

We can't really equalize dimensions like that.

Or at the very least, we don't around here.


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 25, 2014)

If someone manages to stagger or wound a person with country level durability with a punch or kick. Does that mean that the person in question, gets country level striking strength or DC?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 25, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If someone manages to stagger or wound a person with country level durability with a punch or kick. Does that mean that the person in question, gets country level striking strength or DC?



I would imagine so, particularly if the punch or kick did more damage then the country level attack that the durability comes from did less damage.

I know that us accepting statements I on a case-by-case basis, so I was wondering where I should ask to confirm whenether certain statements can be accepted.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2014)

You can just ask here or to someone who you know has knowledge on the series where the feat takes place.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 25, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> I would imagine so, particularly if the punch or kick did more damage then the country level attack that the durability comes from did less damage.
> 
> I know that us accepting statements I on a case-by-case basis, so I was wondering where I should ask to confirm whenether certain statements can be accepted.


Meta battledome.
Or Just pm a regular supporter


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 25, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> If someone manages to stagger or wound a person with country level durability with a punch or kick. Does that mean that the person in question, gets country level striking strength or DC?



Stagger?

No.  Just means you're about as strong as they are, if not stronger.

Wound?

Yes.  If you lack the energy, you won't harm them.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 25, 2014)

> You can just ask here or to someone who you know has knowledge on the series where the feat takes place.





> Meta battledome.
> Or Just pm a regular supporter



I haven't really seen many other regular supporter, namely it's for Anime Sailor Moon and Manga Tokyo Mew Mew.

This is the second time I'm writing all this (the first time I lost because of computer) so I'm not going to include the places I found them or anything because I don't have it in me. If you want me to post a screencap or scan of any of these just ask

Anime Sailor Moon:

Episode 120:

"Perhaps it is true that the alternate universe is in itself a giant lifeform."-Sergei Asimov, Japan's leading scientist describing what was around the universe.
Professor Tomoe is listening and his reaction implies that this is correct.This is probably the most important statement for Anime Sailor Moon.  If accepted, it gives basically everyone in SuperS and StarS Universal DC/Durability all though the real benefit is the speed, since Super Sailor Moon flew to the center of Pharaoh 90 in at most 20 seconds, this gives Anime Sailor Moon characters insane speed (similar to Saint Seiya)

"It is almost time for our beautiful space to swallow the Milky Way whole." - Professor Tomoe/Germatoid, primary disciple of Pharaoh 90
Said in response to the previous comment, and implies Pharaoh 90 is far larger then the Milky Way, a fairly large galaxy.

Episode 162:

"It is said the Golden Crystal hides the power to destroy even the stars." - Helios, guardian of the Golden Crystal.
The original Japanese is ambigious, "Hoshi" can mean a star, stars, or all the stars. The stars, as in all the stars, is apparently the official translation. If the previous statements are accepted this is further support of for universal, as destroying all the stars would be basically universal. If they aren't this would make most people in StarS at least stellar.

Episode 168:

"It's the Big Bang, the birth of the universe. It's as if she has control over such events in the past."-Sailor Pluto, guardian of time.
Little Hotaru did this before regaining her powers as Sailor Saturn. So apparently Little Hotaru can produce 4e68 Joules and Space/Time/Causality Hax. Supports first statement and gives general support for Universal Super Senshi. Also while you can argue the Big Bang shouldn't work like that, we generally accept it when it appears in say, Silver Age Comics, despite the fact that it is rarely depicted right.

Episode 178:
"If we don't find her, then it will all be for nothing. Space...will end."-Yaten, Sailor Star Healer.
The Starlights think that if they can't find Princess Kakyuu, the one person they think can stand against Sailor Galaxia, then space itself will end, which would make Top Tiers High Universal

Episode 200:
"Thank you, Sailor Moon. Your shine lit up the galaxy..."-Galaxia.
This is the first thing Galaxia says after Usagi purifies her of Chaos, which would give Usagi Galactic Range.

I also want to check the statements in Tokyo Mew Mew about Deep Blue being planetary but I'm tired, I don't want to lose my work again, and I think this is probaby enough for now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 25, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> snip


Among regulars , Nevermind is pretty much the best choice to ask about SM .
He being active and having his own forum also helps contact wise.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Among regulars , Nevermind is pretty much the best choice to ask about SM .
> He being active and having his own forum also helps contact wise.



*shrugs* I didn't know if Nevermind knew just the SM Manga or the Anime is well. I will go and contact him.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't think you need chanchan for this. 

The first quote for e120 seems legit. Leading scientists should know what they're talking about unless they've been shown to be incompetent. 

The second quote seems okay. 

The e162 quote is certainly star level+ at best

The e168 quote needs more context imo

The e178 doesn't necessarily imply universe busting. It could happen over time since there would be nothing to stop Galaxia from doing her own thing.

I wouldn't put much stock in the e200 quote. How did she light it up?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> The first quote for e120 seems legit. Leading scientists should know what they're talking about unless they've been shown to be incompetent.


Well... damn. That's a big upgrade. Hurray! And yes Professor Asimov was never shown as incompetent or anything.



Bernkastel said:


> The second quote seems okay.


Basically More support for the first one.



Bernkastel said:


> The e162 quote is certainly star level+ at best


Ah well, my thoughts were that a star, or stars, wouldn't really be signifigant if the first two were accepted, but I guess we can just chalk that one up to PIS.



Bernkastel said:


> The e168 quote needs more context imo


If there's anything about the feat I can mention that would help...
If it helps, Hotaru used the Big Ban to accurately see every event that happened up to the Modern Times including see what was happening at that moment.



Bernkastel said:


> The e178 doesn't necessarily imply universe busting. It could happen over time since there would be nothing to stop Galaxia from doing her own thing.


Fair enough. Destruction of space I can see happening over a period of time (although if a fictional character is going to bust space-time, I would argue that it needs to be pretty quick or more instants of space-time would appear but that's not what Yaten said.)



Bernkastel said:


> I wouldn't put much stock in the e200 quote. How did she light it up?


The Ginzhuisho was projecting light. During episode 200 Chaos Galaxia and Usagi were arguing about whenether or not Usagi's level of shine would be bright up to light up the galaxy. I guess you can say it's metaphorical or something.


----------



## Solar (Sep 25, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> If there's anything about the feat I can mention that would help...
> If it helps, Hotaru used the Big Ban to accurately see every event that happened up to the Modern Times including see what was happening at that moment.



So the person was controlling the big bang to see into the past? The feat itself is confusing to me tbh. 



> Fair enough. Destruction of space I can see happening over a period of time (although if a fictional character is going to bust space-time, I would argue that it needs to be pretty quick or more instants of space-time would appear but that's not what Yaten said.)



You could argue that. 



> The Ginzhuisho was projecting light. During episode 200 Chaos Galaxia and Usagi were arguing about whenether or not Usagi's level of shine would be bright up to light up the galaxy. I guess you can say it's metaphorical or something.



Well, I don't know what that is so you'll have to use your own discretion. It sounds metaphorical, though.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> So the person was controlling the big bang to see into the past? The feat itself is confusing to me tbh.


It's not on youtube because of course it isn't


 (Feat at 6:30)


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 26, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Chousin is eleven dimensional being, WF Mxy is 5th dimensional being, So,Chousin is much stronger than WF Mxy.
> In the same way, LT is at least 16th Dimensional being, so, LT is much stronger than Chousin.
> In the same way, Amaterasu from Five Star Story is above 30th Dimension, so, Amaterasu is much stronger than LT.
> Does this reasoning make sense?



No, that doesn't work like that. Different fiction has different concepts of dimension.


----------



## November (Sep 26, 2014)

Toaruverse top tier stats?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 26, 2014)

Yoda stats? 

Zeus stats?


----------



## Solar (Sep 26, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> It's not on youtube because of course it isn't
> 
> 
> (Feat at 6:30)



Looks low-universal.


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 26, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> Looks low-universal.


Wow Anime Sailor Moon is getting really upgraded. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Sep 26, 2014)

Just how powerful is jet fork


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 26, 2014)

November said:


> Toaruverse top tier stats?


This girl is universal


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 26, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> This girl is universal



and after that you've got this guy who's got plenty of hax and is star level (or was it downgraded to planet level?) and some others that scale to around his level


----------



## November (Sep 26, 2014)

Holy shit


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 27, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Yoda stats?
> 
> Zeus stats?



^ and does Dragon Ball GT have any feats that are equal to/more impressive than anime Z's?
How many times ftl is post crisis Superman?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 27, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> ^ and does Dragon Ball GT have any feats that are equal to/more impressive than anime Z's?
> How many times ftl is post crisis Superman?


Which Yoda ? cannon , EU or movies ?
Which Zeus.
Gt has plenty ftl feats (aka: goku kamehameha throwing baby into the sun) also , it has a wannabe be  universal feat from Syn shenron (feat done over unknown amount of time,  though)
post crisis is billons of times mftl


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2014)

Where does Dandy from Space Dandy fit in on DC, durability, speed, etc?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 27, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Where does Dandy from Space Dandy fit in on DC, durability, speed, etc?



I'm going to wait until the last ep airs first (subbed ofc) to answer. But as of now he's incredibly unimpressive, blaster fire is at most wall level, probably lower, he can dodge some fire so he gets speed for that, and his durability can't be all that high. I can't recall but he might have a strength feat or two.

edit: It seemed like he was Omniversal for a while


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 28, 2014)

Canon Yoda and Greek mythology Zeus


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 28, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Canon Yoda and Greek mythology Zeus


Cannon yoda should still be at least within the mhs range (i may be missing a LS feat , though) and island+ level. (Wiki puts him as continent level but this is with composite scalling iirc )
Greek mythology zeus has debatable + dc/dura


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

How much energy would it take to blow a hole through the planet, that's about a hundred meters in diameter?


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> How much energy would it take to blow a hole through the planet, that's about a* hundred meters *in diameter?


.... 
How is this not a boulder ? 
More seriously first you need the GBE of the planet . 
Does it has some special info regarding its gravity?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, I meant the hole created was a hundred meters in diameter. Sorry. O.o

And it's Earth.


----------



## Regicide (Sep 30, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> assuming it also has 100 cm going for its lenght and is a cylinder...
> Roughly 40 kt for pulverization


Uhh..

Height of the cylinder would be equivalent to the diameter of the Earth. You don't need to assume anything if the hole was blown through the planet.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 30, 2014)

Regicide said:


> Uhh..
> 
> Height of the cylinder would be equivalent to the diameter of the Earth. You don't need to assume anything if the hole was blown through the planet.


Lel , i Actually forgot this part .
Final tally would be *650 TT*
Which is solid country +


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Besides Dandy's warped Omniscience, what is his durability?


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 30, 2014)

*FTL Dragonball Pre-Battle of Gods?*

A thought struck me earlier today. When Goku is powering up to SSJ3 his ki is felt in the Holy Sphere, beyond the universe, in what can't be more then a few minutes. Would that not make his ki MFTL?
Sorry if this has already been addressed.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> A thought struck me earlier today. When Goku is powering up to SSJ3 his ki is felt in the Holy Sphere, beyond the universe, in what can't be more then a few minutes. Would that not make his ki MFTL?
> Sorry if this has already been addressed.



You're better off appealing to the travel speed of the ki for the last spirit bomb against kid buu.

Even then, not sure if you could really scale it to anyone's ki blasts, spirit bomb sort of acts like a vacuum for ki and all.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 30, 2014)

Spirit Bomb also moves slow as hell comparatively to the generic ki blasts & other projectile ki blasts (Burning Attack, Big Bang, death ball, negative karma bomb etc)


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Sep 30, 2014)

That's after its been thrown.

The ki traveling to make up the bomb is probably a different story.


----------



## AgentAAA (Sep 30, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> A thought struck me earlier today. When Goku is powering up to SSJ3 his ki is felt in the Holy Sphere, beyond the universe, in what can't be more then a few minutes. Would that not make his ki MFTL?
> Sorry if this has already been addressed.



We don't exactly know how Ki feeling works, so I'm not sure.
Unless you mean it caused actual effects, in which case Maybe?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Sep 30, 2014)

Kibito is surprised it reached over there so maybe? (sorry for the left and right being switched idk where ppl get the good scans)


----------



## Imperator100 (Sep 30, 2014)

@ChaosTheory123: I thought the Genki Dama was formed from a different type of energy then Ki and as such wouldn't be scalable. Conversely Goku powering up to SSJ3 is clearly giving off Ki energy and considering that Ki Blasts are just them focusing their ki energy it seems like it would be pretty direct scaling.
@Agent AAA: It seems like it would take more assumptions to suggest that they could feel the ki when the ki isn't actually there then to just assume the ki is in fact there. The way they describe IIRC implies the energy actually was there in the Holy Sphere. I can look for quotes/scans if you like.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 1, 2014)

Don't know what happened to the scan i posted but whatever lol. Spirit bomb gets genki which is one of the 3+ parts of ki according to the SEG. 

No limits fallacies apply in universe right?

Edit: what's a battleship's main gun classified as? Building level?

Edit 2: what's more destructive island or country level dc? It's country right?


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> @ChaosTheory123: I thought the Genki Dama was formed from a different type of energy then Ki and as such wouldn't be scalable. Conversely Goku powering up to SSJ3 is clearly giving off Ki energy and considering that Ki Blasts are just them focusing their ki energy it seems like it would be pretty direct scaling.
> @Agent AAA: It seems like it would take more assumptions to suggest that they could feel the ki when the ki isn't actually there then to just assume the ki is in fact there. The way they describe IIRC implies the energy actually was there in the Holy Sphere. I can look for quotes/scans if you like.



Well, if the way they describe it being there implies the energy is actually there I have no argument. I just figured going off of just "They can sense it so it's there" seems to be a bit of an off assumption when Ki sensing is some odd sixth sense in the first place - especially when Goku can sense all the way to the holy realm for IT if I recall correctly.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 1, 2014)

Would Chronodia from FFI be stronger than Chaos and have all the 4 fiends+Chaos abiltiies together? Sense its shwoed in its sprite all the fiends and even chaos fused together with it.

Does it have any feats aside of maybe getting scaled from other characters?


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

What would "Turning someone to jelly" = in terms of DC?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> What would "Turning someone to jelly" = in terms of DC?



I don`t think it counts as a  DC its more transmutation/matter manipulation, so it should ignore conventional durability.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 1, 2014)

Is the world war z book considered a realistic look at how we would fare vs zombies?


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 1, 2014)

Are zombies even possible?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 1, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Edit 2: what's more destructive island or country level dc? It's country right?


Country is roughly 1200X times stronger than island (at least by obd standards)


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> What would "Turning someone to jelly" = in terms of DC?


Literally ?
Matter manipulation Hax.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 1, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Are zombies even possible?



if they were


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I don`t think it counts as a  DC its more transmutation/matter manipulation, so it should ignore conventional durability.



sorry, to properly clarify: It's a creative way someone described the explosion of a Dragoon's antimatter sphere killing the people near it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 1, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> sorry, to properly clarify: It's a creative way someone described the explosion of a Dragoon's antimatter sphere killing the people near it.



A better feat would be nice, but i'm pretty sure thats anhilation when you make anti-matter in contact with matter, even if its small feats probably can get some gigatons.


Correct me if i'm wrong, albeit i think i'm pretty sure would turn something like that, unless theres better feats,


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> A better feat would be nice, but i'm pretty sure thats anhilation when you make anti-matter in contact with matter, even if its small feats probably can get some gigatons.
> 
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong, albeit i think i'm pretty sure would turn something like that, unless theres better feats,



Dragoons fire an antimatter sphere sheathed with psionic energy, but for the most part it's been very featless. It underperforms a bit in cutscene.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 1, 2014)

> Is the world war z book considered a realistic look at how we would fare vs zombies?



It depends on how you look at it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> Dragoons fire an antimatter sphere sheathed with psionic energy, but for the most part it's been very featless. It underperforms a bit in cutscene.



I looked at it and seems like it can "turn into jelly" a human sized enemy, so last time i saw about annhilation(if its that the case here for real) that would get some gigaton.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> I looked at it and seems like it can "turn into jelly" a human sized enemy, so last time i saw about annhilation(if its that the case here for real) that would get some gigaton.



One passage has it nabbing several different people in it's AoE and taking all of them out. would that scale linearly to it's DC?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 2, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> One passage has it nabbing several different people in it's AoE and taking all of them out. would that scale linearly to it's DC?


Maybe not exactly linear but does add something per human


----------



## Nep Heart (Oct 2, 2014)

So, does anyone here have extensive knowledge on DOTA2? Just curious about the Anti-Mage's stats and the limits of his anti-magic.


----------



## Kazu (Oct 3, 2014)

How much energy of a nuclear blast is heat?


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 3, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Maybe not exactly linear but does add something per human



hmm... so would vaping 5 of them = 5x the yield? particularly if it's due to AoE rather than being fully concentrated on them?
Speaking regarding a direct hit from the cannon, of course


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 3, 2014)

Ampchu said:


> So, does anyone here have extensive knowledge on DOTA2? Just curious about the Anti-Mage's stats and the limits of his anti-magic.



I don't think lore wise theres a lot of anti-mage being it from dota 1 or dota 2.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 3, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> hmm... so would vaping 5 of them = 5x the yield? particularly if it's due to AoE rather than being fully concentrated on them?
> Speaking regarding a direct hit from the cannon, of course


Actually AoE would ,if anything, increase the damage , not minimize it .
Anyway let's say it just took 5 Humans with minimal damage to the ground and such...
We should be dealing with 5x the yield as a low end.(unless i'm missing something)


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 4, 2014)

How powerful is Worm/Parahumans?


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2014)

Can you transfer heat resistance to conventional durability?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 5, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Can you transfer heat resistance to conventional durability?



Nope joules=/=celsius
You may elaborate what you mean , tho


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 5, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> variable        .



What are the verses top end feats? Are they consistant in power?


----------



## Scratchy (Oct 5, 2014)

the god tier of the series, at 1/1000000th of his full capabilities casually destroys continents by brute force and has a good amount of more exotic powers and casual travel between universes + path to victory.

at full power with its partner, they can handle an amount of energy approaching this:


> (2.2*10^32)*10^80 = 2.2*10^112J or about 10^43 times more energy than the big bang.



the final entity as imagined by the best precog in the series would have complete control over the worm multiverse (10^80 universes) and be able to destroy/recreate/completely reform it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 5, 2014)

What are some good Silver Surfer speed feats? I know we currently have him at being Billions of times FTL but what feat specifically was this from? Or is it just in general because of the way he zooms around in a galaxy in minutes?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 6, 2014)

Would an webnovel that use other series characters be able to step in obd?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Would an webnovel that use other series characters be able to step in obd?


Should be alright granted people accept it
Dragonball multiverse is a thing
And We do use crossover games/novels too


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 6, 2014)

Can someone calc Kirby's megaton punch feat?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFONEbiiGko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 8, 2014)

Where does the building level DC for Hellsing come from?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 8, 2014)

From somewhere in the Van Hellsing manga, I suppose.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 8, 2014)

And all was right with the world.
Sup, Musubi.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2014)

Nothing too much, just waiting for Naruto to end in the way nobody wants it to 

and also sampling the new anime season


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 8, 2014)

> and also sampling the new anime season



Any recommendations?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Any recommendations?



It might do to post this somewhere else, but...

---------------------------------------------------
Of the shows that have currently aired that I'll probably end up sticking with:
---------------------------------------------------

Fate Stay/Night Unlimited Blade Works (Ufotable remake, amazing animation and such, I'm sure it'll get more exciting, but the snippet of action in the second half of the first ep (which was eps 0 and 1 combined) was excellent and fast. It really doesn't feel like anything has happened until Archer gets summoned

Kiseijuu: Sei no Kakuritsu: Pretty good first ep

Nanatsu no Taizai: I read some of the manga, I think the anime adapted it pretty well

Shingeki no Bahamut Genesis: Strongest first ep this season as of now. It's based on a card game but doesn't seem like it at all. Strong animation, characters with personalities, and just a lot of fun.

Log Horizon 2: Not a strong start but S1 was alright, it's bound to pick up

Garo: Honoo no Kokuin: The plot seems interesting and the animation is fairly good, the mcs having some CGi armor to fight with is a bit of a turn off but it was alright.

Amagi Brilliant Park (Kyoani anime that isn't shit so far)

Magic Kaito: Apparently it's in the same verse as Conan, it wasn't bad, I don't mind following it if it doesn't end up being shit. 

Yowamushi Pedal: Grande Road: Decent if a bit standard as far as a sports series go. This is S2

Gundam Build Fighters Try: First season had some decent fights and I'll saw some G Gundam parallels in ep one, it's a pretty simple show though. This is S2, though it's a seperate story that takes place 7 years later. Nonetheless it was better than the first two episode of the shitty new Gundam series

SHIROBAKO: After watching it, it doesn't seem bad, but anime making isn't exactly exciting or entertaining. I'll probably end up watching but so far it's one of the lower end shows. Thankfully there's not much same-design that PA sometimes does

Psycho Pass 2: First episode was great, Akane took a level in badass and I'm a fan of her character development and the way she's juggling her knowledge of Sibyl with doing her job. (post-airing opinion)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso: Music anime with good characterization in episode 1, vivid art style, and dialogue that flows instead of being forced. Though it's a bit overly dramatic in certain ways. I'll probably stick with this one as well.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unaired anime that should be good (I'll be trying more than these but these stand out a bit more than the others)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mushishi Zoku Shou 2: Something I'm sure will be good but hasn't aired

Sanzoku no Musume Ronja: Hasn't aired and I'll have to see it to know, but it's a Ghibli tv series, albeit done in CGi so I'm not sure it'll turn out but it's something to look at.

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso: I don't really know about this one but it seems like it'd be ok, I'll be giving it a shot.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 10, 2014)

In speed equalized matches are reflexes equalized as well?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> In speed equalized matches are reflexes equalized as well?



I'm pretty sure they aren't


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 10, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure they aren't


Then one side still has the advantage in dodging? Interesting.
Thanks!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 10, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Then one side still has the advantage in dodging? Interesting.
> Thanks!



Yeah, that's what I've figured at least, np


----------



## Solar (Oct 10, 2014)

I actually think most people work under the assumption that everything but attack speed is equalized.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 10, 2014)

Berny's right, that seems to be the general concensus.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 10, 2014)

If attack speed remains the same, do we scale slower characters up or scale faster characters down?


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 10, 2014)

I assume scaling speed up if attack speed remains the same since otherwise both characters would be unable to dodge attacks.


----------



## Solar (Oct 10, 2014)

Scale up to make speed as equal as possible.

ninja'd again


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 11, 2014)

You could, of course, specify in the OP if you want to try something different.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It might do to post this somewhere else, but...
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Of the shows that have currently aired that I'll probably end up sticking with:
> ...



K. I'll check some of them out. TY.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> K. I'll check some of them out. TY.



No problem.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 11, 2014)

How strong is DCAU and where do some of the major characters stand?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 11, 2014)

Man of Steel Superman stats?


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 11, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How strong is DCAU and where do some of the major characters stand?



IIRC Amazo, the Top Tier, is FTL and Planetary.
DCAU Superman is Massively Hypersonic and City Level. Higher-End Justice League Members are likely at a similar level of power. DCAU Flash according to the old wiki was 40%c



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Man of Steel Superman stats?


Massively Hypersonic with at at least Multi-City Block Level DC/Durability, arguably higher in the kilotons to megatons level.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 12, 2014)

This is something that I've been wondering for a while. I've heard a rather large amount of claims that Zeus was equal in power with Hades and The Sea God who's name I can't spell at the moment and I've heard claims that he's weaker than one of those two, or he's weaker than both of those two.

I myself am in the belief that Zeus is the absolute top-tier of the Olympian Pantheon and whatnot. Though what I'm wondering to what extent? Like is he so far above, that none of the Olympians could ever hope to challenge him? I remember reading a retelling of him vs Typhon, saying that Zeus was more powerful than all the other Olympians combined. 

Also, where exactly would Hephaestus stand in a whole tier list of the Olympians?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Oct 12, 2014)

How should we treat 4th wall breaking character like Mandrakk?
For example, Mandrakk is Story vampire, even if enemy is omnipotent, character without better story is only supper for Mandrakk.
But, I think that if 4th wall breaking is accepted, everything in vs forum will collapse.
So, What do you think about 4th wall breaking?


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> How should we treat 4th wall breaking character like Mandrakk?
> For example, Mandrakk is Story vampire, even if enemy is omnipotent, character without better story is only supper for Mandrakk.
> But, I think that if 4th wall breaking is accepted, everything in vs forum will collapse.
> So, What do you think about 4th wall breaking?



I don't think anyone treats 4th wall breaking as anything special. Most are just gags anyway.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 12, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> How should we treat 4th wall breaking character like Mandrakk?
> For example, Mandrakk is Story vampire, even if enemy is omnipotent, character without better story is only supper for Mandrakk.
> But, I think that if 4th wall breaking is accepted, everything in vs forum will collapse.
> So, What do you think about 4th wall breaking?


It should be treated the same as any other reality warping.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 12, 2014)

How strong is the tower of god verse


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 12, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> This is something that I've been wondering for a while. I've heard a rather large amount of claims that Zeus was equal in power with Hades and The Sea God who's name I can't spell at the moment and I've heard claims that he's weaker than one of those two, or he's weaker than both of those two.
> 
> I myself am in the belief that Zeus is the absolute top-tier of the Olympian Pantheon and whatnot. Though what I'm wondering to what extent? Like is he so far above, that none of the Olympians could ever hope to challenge him? I remember reading a retelling of him vs Typhon, saying that Zeus was more powerful than all the other Olympians combined.
> 
> Also, where exactly would Hephaestus stand in a whole tier list of the Olympians?



Actually, Poseidon, Zeus, and Hades should be pretty much equal. Zeus is portrayed as being the strongest because his domain is the the sky, and as such, he's the king of the Gods. If Poseidon and Hades decided to gang up on Zeus, he's fucked.
As to Hephaestus, somewhere below Athena and Ares. Around Artemis' level.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 12, 2014)

The obd wiki has senator armstrong at mach 2000. What feat is it from?


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 12, 2014)

Would it be safe to assume that most League characters are some degree of superhuman?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 13, 2014)

How powerful is a dragon/serpent that can wrap itself around the planet (asuming the planet is Earth-sized)?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 13, 2014)

It has to be as long as the Earth's circumference.
P=2*pi*6372=40,036.46km
Average length of a mamba is 11ft or 3.35m
Weight is 1,4kg
Mass of the large serpent=1.4*(40036.46*1000/3.35)^3=2.39E21kg
Moving that mass at 10m/s would give 28,6 teratons.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 13, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> The obd wiki has senator armstrong at mach 2000. What feat is it from?



keeping up with Raiden who has some speed calcs along that line. Raiden has zandatsu calcs that put him as that high, though I can't find a link ATM.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 14, 2014)

Is the speedblitz difference between mach 1 and mach 3 the same as mach 1000 and 3000 or does it not work like that?


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 14, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is the speedblitz difference between mach 1 and mach 3 the same as mach 1000 and 3000 or does it not work like that?



Assuming that neither side has reflex feats that are proportionally higher then then their speed the difference between both sides is 3x, which actually isn't all that high. There is a greater difference between Average Human and Peak Human.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 14, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is the speedblitz difference between mach 1 and mach 3 the same as mach 1000 and 3000 or does it not work like that?


"Speedblitzing value" only works for the first second/movement of the fight in most cases.
As for the answer , yes and no.
yes on the way the faster your reactions are , smaller would be the time needed to react and to start a reaction.
No in the way this would be overthinking the whole thing and no one wants to complicate calcs even more.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 14, 2014)

What's the most powerful incarnation of The Doctor? Regularly, not without some one-time power-up, that amps them up to multiversal or something like that.


----------



## kaminogan (Oct 14, 2014)

may someone link me to the current naruto (character) speed calc ?


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 14, 2014)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Is the speedblitz difference between mach 1 and mach 3 the same as mach 1000 and 3000 or does it not work like that?



I don't think mach 1 to mach 3 is a speedblitz level of difference regardless.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 14, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> may someone link me to the current naruto (character) speed calc ?


You mean that last one I made?


----------



## AngryHeretic (Oct 15, 2014)

What are the stats (DC, dura, speed, etc.) for Super Sonic? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 15, 2014)

Stats for Black Bullet, please.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 15, 2014)

> Stats for Black Bullet, please.



From what i've seem they should be at least supersonic to building level(ignoring gastrea lvl 5)

Its possible for calc something from these two insta kills?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybp7X9U8m9I[/YOUTUBE]




9:53 to 10:10 and 10:57 to  11:15


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 15, 2014)

AgentAAA said:


> I don't think mach 1 to mach 3 is a speedblitz level of difference regardless.


It was just an example


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 15, 2014)

Would anybody in Bleach, make a better main character then Ichigo?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Would anybody in Bleach, make a better main character then Ichigo?



Kenpachi 

I also always felt Tatsuki was a missed opportunity as a major character too.


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah....never really saw much from her. 

Personally, I think that Gin could of had a much larger role.....say being the one to kill Aizen, and returning to the Soul Society?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 15, 2014)

> Would anybody in Bleach, make a better main character then Ichigo?



Probably.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Yeah....never really saw much from her.
> 
> Personally, I think that Gin could of had a much larger role.....say being the one to kill Aizen, and returning to the Soul Society?



Hell, maybe rather than Urahura's kido, in the end make it Gin's bankai, still working within Aizen's body, that ends up finishing him off post-mugetsu?


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 15, 2014)

It would of maintained somewhat consistency with the characters. o.o 

Aizen was basically had the nobody could compare to him in power, god among men type shit. To be brought down by a weapon that is named to kill gods, in a way that does compliment Gin's animal motif of a snake.

It sounds far better, then that whole Dangai Deus ex Machina.


----------



## AgentAAA (Oct 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> It would of maintained somewhat consistency with the characters. o.o
> 
> Aizen was basically had the nobody could compare to him in power, god among men type shit. To be brought down by a weapon that is named to kill gods, in a way that does compliment Gin's animal motif of a snake.
> 
> It sounds far better, then that whole Dangai Deus ex Machina.



To be fair, Dangai deus ex machine wouldn't have been so bad if Kubo'd decided to make Ichigo's PL more consistent. He should have been even or more with Gin or Aizen before they depowered him cause lelfeelings


----------



## Regicide (Oct 15, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Would anybody in Bleach, make a better main character then Ichigo?


Maybe?

Ichigo isn't necessarily bad. He was a great protagonist all the way from beginning through Soul Society, but became dull during Hueco Mundo and only got better once the Lost Shinigami arc happened.

And then the thousand-year blood war arc started and he went back to being boring again.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 15, 2014)

In Bleach, what is considered to be the maximum energy explosion that the Kido cage that that Vizored guy made to contain Barragan can withstand?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 16, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> From what i've seem they should be at least supersonic to building level(ignoring gastrea lvl 5)
> 
> Its possible for calc something from these two insta kills?
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks, Loko. I should probably do a couple of calcs for BB.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> In Bleach, what is considered to be the maximum energy explosion that the Kido cage that that Vizored guy made to contain Barragan can withstand?


Bumping this question.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey, what's Hashirama's speed at again? Are we using the Mach 140 calc or the Mach 1100?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 18, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> Hey, what's Hashirama's speed at again? Are we using the Mach 140 calc or the Mach 1100?


Mach 450 (update of the previous 140)
Mach 1100 was just stacking , really.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Oct 18, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Mach 450 (update of the previous 140)
> Mach 1100 was just stacking , really.



Where's the calc for that, again? Just wondering.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 18, 2014)

TheGloryXros said:


> Where's the calc for that, again? Just wondering.




not sure about hashi's


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2014)

2 Questions:

1 _In Bleach, what is considered to be the maximum energy explosion that the Kido cage that that Vizored guy made to contain Barragan can withstand?_
_
_
_2. What is the greatest WWE __strength__ feat in existence?_


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2014)

started rereading HxH recently and it got me thinking what kind of striking strength does pre-nen Gon have. This I recall was the best striking feat up until nen was introduced



Always was sort of curious how much force that was. The guy's height seems to be pretty inconsistent in the few panels we see him


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How strong is DCAU and where do some of the major characters stand?



Strongest character I believe was Amazo who could casually move large planets to another dimension if their in his way and fly to Earth from a different part of the universe in under a day.

TAS Superman also was carrying a large mountain sized meteorite carrying a giant monster, I forget if he actually managed to destroy it or if it ended up crashing anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 21, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Strongest character I believe was Amazo who could casually move large planets to another dimension if their in his way and fly to Earth from a different part of the universe in under a day.
> 
> TAS Superman also was carrying a large mountain sized meteorite carrying a giant monster, I forget if he actually managed to destroy it or if it ended up crashing anyway.



I've been marathoning it as of late (I finished all of Batman, Superman, and Beyond and am on S2 of Justice League) so I might make a few threads. There's a few overlooked characters like Morgan le Fay who can deal with several main leaguers at once, has some decent barriers, and can reality warp a bit.

Interestingly I just got to the ep Amazo is introduced in


----------



## TobiSan (Oct 21, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How strong is DCAU and where do some of the major characters stand?



I would stay strongest character is The Spectre, he lacks feats but has been implied to have the same status as in the comics, being part of The Presence.

With feats I guess I would go with Flash, he showed great speed in the fight against Barniac/Lex, thought he can't use it willy nilly. DCAU Wally has shown to vibrate through things making them explode and all that too. So I believe he could take Amazo when serious due to having better control over his own powers.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 21, 2014)

What type of tons does Aquarions Infinity Punch pack?


----------



## NINJA FREAKS (Oct 22, 2014)

Why is there misconception like that Tenchi is Omnipotent, Wave Existence from Xeno series is omnipotent?
Indeed, They are supreme being of their universe, but, There is no official statement that they are omnipotent.
Tenchi masaki(征木天地) is stronger than Chousin, but he is neither creator of tenchi multiverse nor avator of writer(梶島正樹). He is only proof that Chousin is not omnipotent, His superiority over chousin doesn't mean that He is true creator.
Wave Existence is creator of Xenogears/Xenosaga universe, but he is only higher dimensional being, If Wave existence is omnipotent, higer dimensional beings like Mxy  are omnipotent too.
In the first place, in japanese fiction world, The word like omnipotent means only super-powerful, It is very vague term.
I can't put up with such a misconception.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 22, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Why is there misconception like that Tenchi is Omnipotent, Wave Existence from Xeno series is omnipotent?
> Indeed, They are supreme being of their universe, but, There is no official statement that they are omnipotent.
> Tenchi masaki(征木天地) is stronger than Chousin, but he is neither creator of tenchi multiverse nor avator of writer(梶島正樹). He is only proof that Chousin is not omnipotent, His superiority over chousin doesn't mean that He is true creator.
> Wave Existence is creator of Xenogears/Xenosaga universe, but he is only higher dimensional being, If Wave existence is omnipotent, higer dimensional beings like Mxy  are omnipotent too.
> ...



Noone really believes taht they are omnipotents 

At least i haven't seem that anymore.

Wave of existance probably megaversal and tenchi stands in multiversal if i'm not wrong


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 24, 2014)

Can we convert Lifting Strength to Durability? Like for example if a character is strong enough to move and push mountains naturally he should have really high durability as well since he could just as easily rip shit apart with said strength


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 24, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Can we convert Lifting Strength to Durability? Like for example if a character is strong enough to move and push mountains naturally he should have really high durability as well since he could just as easily rip shit apart with said strength


Not , really 
physical tons are different from tnt tons.
 i do recall someone saying there was a conversion method , tho


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 25, 2014)

Google says this: Force equals mass time acceleration. Weight is a force and it can replace force in the equation. The acceleration would be gravity, which is an acceleration.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Not , really
> physical tons are different from tnt tons.
> i do recall someone saying there was a conversion method , tho



Energy is force integrated over distance.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 25, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Energy is force integrated over distance.


So is There a way to calc the energy behind let's say , lifting a millon of tons?


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Oct 25, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> So is There a way to calc the energy behind let's say , lifting a millon of tons?



Yeah. But it depends how far you lift it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 26, 2014)

How fast would these water bullets have to move to do this?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> How fast would these water bullets have to move to do this?


Is this confirmed as normal water with just high pression and speed ?
Cuz otherwise this should just be a dc feat


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 26, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Yes.
> 
> [sp][/sp]
> 
> [sp][/sp]


... i suppose KE is an option but we tend to be skeptical about those.
a fast calc gives me ~mach 3


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 26, 2014)

NINJA FREAKS said:


> Why is there misconception like that Tenchi is Omnipotent, Wave Existence from Xeno series is omnipotent?
> Indeed, They are supreme being of their universe, but, There is no official statement that they are omnipotent.
> Tenchi masaki(征木天地) is stronger than Chousin, but he is neither creator of tenchi multiverse nor avator of writer(梶島正樹). He is only proof that Chousin is not omnipotent, His superiority over chousin doesn't mean that He is true creator.
> Wave Existence is creator of Xenogears/Xenosaga universe, but he is only higher dimensional being, If Wave existence is omnipotent, higer dimensional beings like Mxy  are omnipotent too.
> ...



I've not seen anyone mention Wave Existence being omnipotent in years. At least not in the OBD. Especially since the game even notes that it isn't.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 26, 2014)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> Energy is force integrated over distance.



W=fs

Work is energy

1 Joule = kilogram X 9.8 meters/second squared (accel due to gravity) X meters

or

Joule = kilogram X m squared / seconds squared

Source:


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2014)

Is there a way to tell the energy output of a flames hot enough to melt steel?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 27, 2014)

Nah. You need to find the volume of steel melted.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Oct 27, 2014)

Can I get the link to Juubi's bijuu dama's DC calc, and that Obito's quad juubi dama calc??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 27, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Can I get the link to Juubi's bijuu dama's DC calc, and that Obito's quad juubi dama calc??
> Thanks in advance.


actually i'm afraid i can't give you the former.(the blog was nuked and was a bit outdated anyway i might get around it , tho)
But here is the speed calc.
,


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2014)

Whats the DC for Superman's Heat vision? (talking about Pre, Post and New 52)


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm marathoning Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt as a change from my usual series (I rather like it  ) however I noticed something. When they are brought up here they are usually described as something like Hypersonic City-Block Level or something on those lines. However I'm on episode 11 and Garterbelt survived the meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs, he doesn't seem to be stronger then Panty and Stocking so wouldn't that make them Country Level? Also there's a pretty good speed feat for Stocking in episode 3 where she's running around trying to lose weight and we her running in space with the Earth in the background. Might yield a good result.


----------



## Solar (Oct 27, 2014)

A lot of times, series will just be labeled by what's most memorable about them. This applies more so to series that aren't used often (PS&G being one of them). That's why you'll see people go back and look over series to see if there are things people missed (FF and KH being examples of these reviews), and often time there are things because people just forget sometimes. 

You should calculate those feats if you want to reintroduce them. Or maybe just stick them against a popular country-level fighter and see how it goes.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 27, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> I'm marathoning Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt as a change from my usual series (I rather like it  ) however I noticed something. When they are brought up here they are usually described as something like Hypersonic City-Block Level or something on those lines. However I'm on episode 11 and Garterbelt survived the meteor that wiped out the dinosaurs, he doesn't seem to be stronger then Panty and Stocking so wouldn't that make them Country Level? Also there's a pretty good speed feat for Stocking in episode 3 where she's running around trying to lose weight and we her running in space with the Earth in the background. Might yield a good result.


 
quite interesting didn't recall those feats
will you calc or may i ?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Post the video.


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> A lot of times, series will just be labeled by what's most memorable about them. This applies more so to series that aren't used often (PS&G being one of them). That's why you'll see people go back and look over series to see if there are things people missed (FF and KH being examples of these reviews), and often time there are things because people just forget sometimes.
> 
> You should calculate those feats if you want to reintroduce them. Or maybe just stick them against a popular country-level fighter and see how it goes.


Thanks for the advice. Once I finish the series I might calc the speed feat, it doesn't seem a hugely complicated one.



iwandesu said:


> quite interesting didn't recall those feats
> will you calc or may i ?


I find that in gag series the best feats are usually hidden in non-plot related episodes.
You are free to calc the feats if you like. I don't particularly have my heart set on it.



shade0180 said:


> Post the video.


You'll have to give me a bit for that if you want find the time and stuff.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 27, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Post the video.


[Youtube][/youtube]
couldn't find the other feat ,tho
also



> The impactor had an estimated diameter of 10 km (6.2 mi) and delivered an estimated energy equivalent of 100 teratons of TNT (4.2?1023 J).[21]


country level gaterbelt seems pretty legit


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 27, 2014)

to post a vid you only need this
OJspMh2fEhQ#t=405 on that url

[YOUTUBE]OJspMh2fEhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just finished the series. *ahem*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHAT THE FUCK WAS WITH THAT ENDING?!*



Also I was misremembering, the speed feat was on episode 4:

Feat from 5:45-5:57


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 27, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Just finished the series. *ahem*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


best ending forever 
the space part is just visual effect most likely.
i can... work out something out the in world places ,tho


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> best ending forever


Almost as good as the Mass Effect 3 ending.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 27, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Just finished the series. *ahem*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Still a better ending than 666 Satan


----------



## Brightsteel (Oct 27, 2014)

Can someone give me a scan of Hiruzen sending the Kyuubi flying through Konoha? I've heard it mentioned a couple of times, but don't remember seeing it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 27, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Can someone give me a scan of Hiruzen sending the Kyuubi flying through Konoha? I've heard it mentioned a couple of times, but don't remember seeing it.



It's not quite clear as I remember. it happens somewhere between here 

and here 

It seems like he's the one who did it but it's unclear because Minato is hogging too many panels.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 28, 2014)

How do you convert a characters speed to their reactions?

Like if a character has Mach 2,800 Battle speed how do you correlate that with their reactions?


----------



## Regicide (Oct 28, 2014)

What the hell does that even mean?

If a character can effectively fight at Mach 2800 or what have you, then they'd have at least Mach 2800 reaction speed.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 28, 2014)

Regicide said:


> What the hell does that even mean?
> 
> If a character can effectively fight at Mach 2800 or what have you, then they'd have at least Mach 2800 reaction speed.



That wasn't teh point of what I'm saying at all. I was referring to how you even convert it to reactions time? we get speed by using time and distance in the equation so how does that work with just time?


----------



## Solar (Oct 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> That wasn't teh point of what I'm saying at all. I was referring to how you even convert it to reactions time? we get speed by using time and distance in the equation so how does that work with just time?



If you're working with just time, one meter is usually the distance to try and derive speed from. Reaction time would be the distance divided by the velocity. So a guy moving one meter at 343m/s would have a reaction time of ~.003 seconds since we assume he can keep up with himself.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 29, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> [Youtube][/youtube]
> couldn't find the other feat ,tho
> also
> 
> ...



Yea, no, surface area is a bitch. That, and the inverse square just means that a human sized body that's far from the point of impact isn't really going to recieve a whole lot of energy.

As to Sarutobi smashing Kurama out of Konoha, I'm pretty sure that's an anime-only feat.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, that changes things. Carry on, then.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone know any website that is still working where I can watch showa era kamen rider + kamen rider black?


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm thinking of starting to split up my blog posts into categories. Is there any way to take blog posts I've already made and put them in categories?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 29, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> I'm thinking of starting to split up my blog posts into categories. Is there any way to take blog posts I've already made and put them in categories?


Just go to "edit blog" (the pencil icon)
It will be one of the options


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 29, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Just go to "edit blog" (the pencil icon)
> It will be one of the options


Thanks! (10 char.)


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 30, 2014)

How many times faster then someone does a fighter have to be in order to speedbkitx7


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 30, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> I'm thinking of starting to split up my blog posts into categories. Is there any way to take blog posts I've already made and put them in categories?


I would be dead if I hadn't done this from the get-go :sanji



xmysticgohanx said:


> How many times faster then someone does a fighter have to be in order to speedbkitx7


Relative to distance.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 30, 2014)

my calcs are relatively unorganised


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 30, 2014)

how do you calc the force of an explosion based on the AoE?


----------



## Imperator100 (Oct 30, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> how do you calc the force of an explosion based on the AoE?



If it's omnidirectional and you know the effect of the explosion on the edge then you can presumably use Inverse Square Law. At least that's what I'd do.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 30, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> I would be dead if I hadn't done this from the get-go :sanji
> 
> 
> Relative to distance.



Standard obd distance


----------



## Regicide (Oct 30, 2014)

I should probably start making more categories for my blogs instead of sticking everything into miscellaneous. 


xmysticgohanx said:


> Standard obd distance


Twenty times faster.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 3, 2014)

Whats DC and Speed for ID(Id from mawha)


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2014)

Who is the top Dog that Runic Thor can compete with?


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 4, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> In Bleach, what is considered to be the maximum energy explosion that the Kido cage that that Vizored guy made to contain Barragan can withstand?





The Phoenix King said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1 _In Bleach, what is considered to be the maximum energy explosion that the Kido cage that that Vizored guy made to contain Barragan can withstand?_
> 
> _2. What is the greatest WWE __strength__ feat in existence?_





The Phoenix King said:


> Who is the top Dog that Runic Thor can compete with?




Bumping these unanswered questions I had.


----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2014)

^ Wasn't the kido cage used to contain Barr while Soi Fon used her bankai to blast him?


----------



## Solar (Nov 4, 2014)

If it didn't fall apart from the blast, then probably as strong as Soi Fon's bankai. I think I remember that Barr may have weakened it a bit with his time powers? If so, it's still pretty high up. Probably multi-city block level (or still town level).


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Whats DC and Speed for ID(Id from mawha)





this one is country level. 

and another er... 



er planet level(?) or was this continent?

Speed would be three digit mach or something around that



yep 3 - digit


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 5, 2014)

How fast is the blast of a explosion made by explosives? Andwould it be scaled to a character  that reacted to the same blast at point blank ?


----------



## Brightsteel (Nov 5, 2014)

Is Piccolo a better father to Gohan then Goku was?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 5, 2014)

Brightsteel said:


> Is Piccolo a better father to Gohan then Goku was?


Likely.
@shade the large planet one doesn't seem accepted at all. (The method is bs too)


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 5, 2014)

There's an accepted continent one or something for Id from what I remember


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 6, 2014)

I see thanks


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> snip


No idea how valid these are, but should be noted that all three of them are from Coston.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 6, 2014)

Regicide said:


> No idea how valid these are, but should be noted that all three of them are from Coston.


which remembers me...
what exactly happened regarding him ?
his blogs are mostly messed up bs, but there is legit math on it.(which implies he wasn't just trolling)
was he just wanking his favorite verses via non accepted methods/fake results ?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 6, 2014)

Pretty much.

The majority of Coston's shit either utilizes faulty scalings, dubious assumptions, outright bullshit, etc. There's the occasional legit feat in there, but most people don't bother looking at his shit anymore.

Sort of comes with the whole lack of credibility and the fact that you can't even tell what he's doing half the time.


----------



## kaminogan (Nov 6, 2014)

how fast is ten-ten ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 6, 2014)

kaminogan said:


> how fast is ten-ten ?



either mach 60 pain arc nardo or hypersonic alliance fooder.
well, she did off paneled kakuzu and was able to somehow survive the paths tools...


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 6, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> If it's omnidirectional and you know the effect of the explosion on the edge then you can presumably use Inverse Square Law. At least that's what I'd do.



Is there some kind of DC calculator people here use (I know there was on on the old wiki but I dont think its in the new one) 

Also out of curiosity what do you mean by the effect of the explosion? Like what kind of general force was used to make it or what kind of damage it did to the landscape?


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Is there some kind of DC calculator people here use (I know there was on on the old wiki but I dont think its in the new one)
> 
> Also out of curiosity what do you mean by the effect of the explosion? Like what kind of general force was used to make it or what kind of damage it did to the landscape?


By effect of the explosion at the edge I mean do you know what effect it causes to a certain object on the edge of the explosion. For example if it vaporized water, if it pulverized rock, reached the GBE of a planet etc.

The way I did it, and no one seemed to object is to find the surface area and the amount of energy used on a particular object, divide the surface area of the explosion with the surface area of the object, and multiply that by the energy required to get the energy at the epicenter. For examples: 

A calculator that works for this non-cosmic versions:


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 6, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> either mach 60 pain arc nardo or hypersonic alliance fooder.
> well, she did off paneled kakuzu and was able to somehow survive the paths tools...



I think hypersonic fodder sounds about right 

seriously though I recall she was only really helpful because of the tools she had.



Imperator100 said:


> By effect of the explosion at the edge I mean do you know what effect it causes to a certain object on the edge of the explosion. For example if it vaporized water, if it pulverized rock, reached the GBE of a planet etc.
> 
> The way I did it, and no one seemed to object is to find the surface area and the amount of energy used on a particular object, divide the surface area of the explosion with the surface area of the object, and multiply that by the energy required to get the energy at the epicenter. For examples:
> 
> A calculator that works for this non-cosmic versions:



Thank you


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 10, 2014)

How does Pretty Cure! go against Saint Seiya?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 11, 2014)

TTGL said:


> How does Pretty Cure! go against Saint Seiya?


they should be able to beat mid GS afaic.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 11, 2014)

So  I am finally thinking about making vs threads again so I go to the obd wiki and I see that naruto is small planet level how the  HELL DID THAT HAPPEN!!!?!?!?!
What calc was done?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 11, 2014)

No calc, manga feat put them there via moon making feat or something. Hagoromo's mom got planet level via feat too


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 11, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> So  I am finally thinking about making vs threads again so I go to the obd wiki and I see that naruto is small planet level how the  HELL DID THAT HAPPEN!!!?!?!?!
> What calc was done?


He isn't.
Unless that thing about kaguya getting RS's CT scalled to her dura suddenly got accepted.
until then , all the absolute god tiers are glass cannons who can dish out small moon level and upwards but can only tank continent+ attacks.
if nardo dc is still being portrayed as small planet level on the obd wiki , supersayaman must be a moron who jumps the Gun before the matter has been accepted


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 12, 2014)

Whats the assumed distance between two combatants in the OBD if OP doesn't specify?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 12, 2014)

20       meters


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Regarding Battle Realms verse:

Does Zymeth wield true lightning (his ability turns weather into a rainstorm ala Kyogre though he doesn't need to summon rainstorms for lightning to appear)? If he does, is Kenji considered a lightning timer since he beat Zymeth, the latter also having the backing of the Serpent's Orb.

P.S.
Zymeth's subordinates wield what you guys would consider superior hax (space manipulation, time manipulation, etc)


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 13, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the assumed distance between two combatants in the OBD if OP doesn't specify?





shade0180 said:


> 20       meters



Depends. 20m for standard human sized characters, 20 paces if giant characters are involved (since at 20m the giant character would literally be right on top of each other.)


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 13, 2014)

Then why not just basically go with 20 paces away from each other scaled to there respective size then.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 13, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Then why not just basically go with 20 paces away from each other scaled to there respective size then.



Because that's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2014)

If it came down to it who would win in fight Hashirama vs. Minato in base no prep


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 13, 2014)

Minato is a bit faster. Hashirama has no durability feat without the wood golem, They can both amp with senjutsu,  Hashirama is going to win if he can start inside any of his wood golem since minato is lacking attacks that can damage it, if not he most likely will get ftg'd that's about it


----------



## Blαck (Nov 13, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Minato is a bit faster. Hashirama has no durability feat without the wood golem, They can both amp with senjutsu,  Hashirama is going to win if he can start inside any of his wood golem since minato is lacking attacks that can damage it, if not he most likely will get ftg'd that's about it



Damn, so Minato takes more than not?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 13, 2014)

Er more like a toss coin... If Hashi starts with any wood attack then his out if he always started with a wood golem he wins... so it depend on how he will fight each time...


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 13, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> 20       meters



Is 20 meters common in fiction?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 13, 2014)

No, but it is common in western/mexican quickdraw Duels

You know when both shooter need to walk 10 steps away from each other then first to kill the other wins..


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 14, 2014)

Can you tell how fast this disk was thrown by bos Jio? By like how far up the sliced rock was up in the air? (I know some people tried doing the same thing with Gin's bankai when it did it to Karakura towns buildings)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 15, 2014)

So  I want to post my cancer dome battles and my mainstream shounen battles where do I post them?


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 15, 2014)

MvC would be glad to host them


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 15, 2014)

on the main dome


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 15, 2014)

Tacocat said:


> MvC would be glad to host them



They're way too busy with trying to find the general consensus with who would win between Base Goku and the Marvelverse


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> They're way too busy with trying to find the general consensus with who would win between Base Goku and the Marvelverse



They're still on that? Haven't they learned yet that Base Goku is an Omnipotent Buster? Come on!

Question: Does it make any sense in an OBD sense for a character to have reflexes massively, massively above their speed?


----------



## Fujita (Nov 16, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Question: Does it make any sense in an OBD sense for a character to have reflexes massively, massively above their speed?



Yes

that's usually how it's treated when a character has a really good reaction feat, but comparatively poor movement speed


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 16, 2014)

FTL cars being slower than a plane.
 hypersonic fooders on nardo Beijo bothered with lol 5 secs.
there are plenty of other examples.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 16, 2014)

What is a mid-tier verse, according to y'all?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 16, 2014)

Something around HST level?


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2014)

Like, an average of stats between the three series?


----------



## Regicide (Nov 17, 2014)

Something around the level of the three as a whole, not an average.


----------



## Kazu (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd go with something that tops out at city-island level and hypersonic to low MHS


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2014)

Regicide said:
			
		

> Something around the level of the three as a whole, not an average.



Wait, Planet level is now considered mid tier? 

As a whole their range is from building level to Planet level...


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 17, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Wait, Planet level is now considered mid tier?
> 
> As a whole their range is from building level to Planet level...


actually it is pretty much the bottom mid tier.
Last time this was discussed the general consensus was something like SS busting and ftl speed to be a high tier.(dragonball by itself was just borderline high tier)
Not sure how legit is it,tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> actually it is pretty much the bottom mid tier.
> Last time this was discussed the general consensus was something like SS busting and ftl speed to be a high tier.(dragonball by itself was just borderline high tier)
> Not sure how legit is it,tho.



Who, and when was this discussed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Who, and when was this discussed?


Something something "strongest blablabla  who soloes dbz"
Not really sure .
This  matter was never seriously discussed on a meta thread afaic,tho.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 17, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> Something something "strongest blablabla  who soloes dbz"
> Not really sure .
> *This  matter was never seriously discussed on a meta thread afaic,tho*.



Should there be?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 17, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Should there be?


Maybe. 
I mean, if you have a question that can't be answered in BQQ, the meta is likely your best choice.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 17, 2014)

Has toriko gotten any recent speed boosts


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 17, 2014)

I mean the verse not the character


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2014)

Still at 4 digit mach so no they didn't.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 17, 2014)

So I'm guessing jet fork can't be calced


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nope unless you start calc stacking from what I know about that.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 18, 2014)

Thespiritdetective said:


> So I'm guessing jet fork can't be calced


It was calced but ended up as being 4 digit, anyway.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Nov 18, 2014)

So I see my Clorox is has went back down to forever Mach 29  so does that mean the ichigo coming down from the  royal realm is  an invalid feat?


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 18, 2014)

Bleach is still MHS AFAIK. If your basis is the wiki or something, it might not have been updated.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 19, 2014)

Why do we even use Lifting strength if most of the fights happen in purgatory by default where nobody can pick something up and throw it at their opponent?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 19, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Why do we even use Lifting strength if most of the fights happen in purgatory by default where nobody can pick something up and throw it at their opponent?



I honestly have no idea so I'm curious about this too


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 19, 2014)

Er because you can use them in scenario matches which was pretty popular before.

Threads now are basically well, boring the OP don't even give a proper layout for the matches they do. 

You know old matches 

Goes

X vs X

Location : somewhere with lots of things they can toss/wreck/use as a weapon and shit like building and cars and trees and other shit

In character - Basically hero would avoid crowded places if you place them near a city and other shit that can restrict them and give better edge on villain or neutral character if they are more strategical than a brute fighter

Condition: Win condition and other shit that can restrict both combatant so lolstomping could be avoided

and other extras, Etc etc this gets people to think and debate properly

The Current BD matches goes

X vs X

Can this guy win this or clear this...


This well you just need to state a who wins backup feats and your done..

 see my point


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 20, 2014)

Is Indi's nuclear survival legit?


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 20, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Is Indi's nuclear survival legit?



No but the fridge is


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 20, 2014)

How strong is that fridge?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 20, 2014)

at least town+


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 20, 2014)

Then that fridge would have been a good match for Bleach a year ago.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 20, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Then that fridge would have been a good match for Bleach a year ago.



It had a damn good speed feat too


----------



## Imperator100 (Nov 20, 2014)

Question about Power Bestowal: If Character A gives Character B DC/Durability at X Level do we assume Character A has X DC/Durability as well? If so then in the case Character A raises multiple characters to X Level do we assume that Character A is X Level, X+ Level, or Multi-X Level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 20, 2014)

Imperator100 said:


> Question about Power Bestowal: If Character A gives Character B DC/Durability at X Level do we assume Character A has X DC/Durability as well?


casis by casis. not 100% sure about how we regards it.
he should have this much at least for the dc of his magic, imo.
i recommend meta'ing , tho


> If so then in the case Character A raises multiple characters to X Level do we assume that Character A is X Level, X+ Level, or Multi-X Level?


no.
calc stacking doesn't really works in this case.
we just stick with the old and good "+"
you could possible argue the other way around depending on the context.(halve the original source energy between the characters)


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 22, 2014)

Can light sabres slice apart people with planet level durability?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 22, 2014)

> Can light sabres slice apart people with planet level durability?



It depend in the series where it is used, basically case by case..


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 22, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> It depend in the series where it is used, basically case by case..



Yoda, Luke, Vader. 

This star wars continuity is confusing, isn't there a singular canon source?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 22, 2014)

The Disney canon is the current one. It consists of: the 6 movies + the animated series "star wars the clone wars"


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 23, 2014)

Whats the DC necessary to destroy a City or  Mountain?

I know that town level starts at 15 kilotons and Island level starts around 6 gigatons


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 23, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the DC necessary to destroy a City or  Mountain?
> 
> I know that town level starts at 15 kilotons and Island level starts around 6 gigatons


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 23, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Whats the DC necessary to destroy a City or  Mountain?
> 
> I know that town level starts at 15 kilotons and Island level starts around 6 gigatons



town level starts on 5 kilotons.
city level is 6.3 megatons
island level is 4.3 gigatons
you can also look for all the others here.
ofc if you just want to know the main values the destructive capacity page will be a better place for a quick search.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.

btw what would you guys say is the DC of a blast that caused a crater that has a diameter of 100km and height 18.50 km deep. Supposedly everything in the blast range (mountains, rivers etc.) was completely destroyed. (nothing was left in the crater)


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Nov 24, 2014)

1.9 Teratons, at least.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 24, 2014)

> why does Meruem get scaled to that?



Because we all know Youpi is below Meruem in every stat even if he can empower himself...

So yes he can be scaled to that.



> Considering that HxH verse well establishes that you can't simply powerscale feats so easily



Yes, you can as long as you know where they are positioned when you are ranking them....


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 24, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Because we all know Youpi is below Meruem.. In every stat even if he can empower himself...



Based on what? We know that Meruem is more powerful we don't know to what degree. You can't really powerscale feats comfortably in this series a good example is Cheetu who has speed feats that put up most of the ants except Meruem (and that makes sense since Meruem is atleast 2 tiers above him) or Kanmuru Killua being over twice as fast as the Royal Guards despite him not even being him less than 1/10th as powerful as they are.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2014)

pre rose meruem is ,by default, stronger than the royal guard members while enchanted with nen.(even w/out it he showed better endurance than the likes of pouf and pitou)
he fought his whole fight against netero w/out a single nen boost, and was just scrathed after facing zero hand.
As for class g+ ? This point is moot as both kid gon's jajanken and netero's strikes have class g.
meruem was already matching netero's strikes by the end of their fight.


----------



## Tom Servo (Nov 24, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> pre rose meruem is ,by default, stronger than the royal guard members while enchanted with nen.(even w/out it he showed better endurance than the likes of pouf and pitou)
> he fought his whole fight against netero w/out a single nen boost, and was just scrathed after facing zero hand.
> As for class g+ ? This point is moot as both kid gon's jajanken and netero's strikes have class g.
> meruem was already matching netero's strikes by the end of their fight.



Kid Gon was Class M+ though wasn't he? I remember that being the general consensus back when he punched an ant back to NGL and that was calced several years ago


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2014)

... 
maybe 
i just picked the "tons force value" and did a quick calc.
It ended up as 0,8 tons.
which is solid building level.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 24, 2014)

Thinking about it now ... what would be the strongest universe that Yu-Gi-Oh! can take on?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 24, 2014)

It has 2 universals and a LS feat right? 
Well, Sailor moon and bastard! are massively faster and might have a shot hax wise.
Yugioh verse does have chances, tho.


----------



## Reznor (Nov 24, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

